# Der >>> Sleeve-Bilder <<< Thread



## DaxTrose (3. Mai 2009)

Da ich hier und woanders immer mehr gesleevte Kabel und Schläuche sehe, dachte ich, es wäre vielleicht mal an der Zeit, einen Bilder-Thread zu eröffnen!

Da dies ein Bilder-Thread ist, bitte keine unnötigen Diskussionen. Dies bitte hier austragen -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/162456-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html#post3156937


 - Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden
- Hier gibt es eine Anleitung -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Letzt darf ein schlechtes Beispiel nicht fehlen. Das A.C.Ryan Sleeve und Schrumpfschlau! Die Kabelbinder muss man nehmen, da der Schrumpfschlauch nicht wirklich das Sleeve hält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muckelpupp (3. Mai 2009)

Erster! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Licht ist auf den Bildern noch suboptimal. Aber demnächst gibt es neue Sleeve-Bilder! Und die folgenden will ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten, mit besten Grüssen an dualbrain!


----------



## GoZoU (3. Mai 2009)

Dann klink ich mich mal ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gutewicht (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal was von mir Ist übrigens MDPC-X Sleeve

ATX 8-Pin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATX 24-Pin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch komplett:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Mai 2009)

Hier bitte schön...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2009)

Ui ein neuer Bilderthead, der gefüllt werden will.

So einmal eins von der ATX-Verlängerung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PCI-E Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Macro. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles natürlich MPDC-X Sleeve.


----------



## Gutewicht (3. Mai 2009)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Sauba!
> Das HDD-Sandwich hat was!



Es entkoppelt zwar sehr gut, aber leider sind dadurch die Temps ziemlich hoch. Deshalb kommen als nächstes zwei Quiet Drives oder vll auch Himuros

Anti OT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal was zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## evolutionchaos (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein paar von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest der Kabel wird folgen, sobald ich Zeit und Geld dafür hab^^

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2009)

... und hoffentlich ne ordentliche kamera...


----------



## exoRR (3. Mai 2009)

@ JonnyB1989: Das Sleeve ist doch silber, und silber gibts bei MDPCX nicht .

Hab auch was gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Bildersammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floro (3. Mai 2009)

Etwas ältere Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (3. Mai 2009)

Der Thread ist auf der Main . Klick mich.

Mein Bild ist das Erste in der Galerie .


----------



## Klutten (3. Mai 2009)

*Bitte denkt dran. Dies hier ist ein Bilder-Thread. Keine unnötige Diskussion!!! Übermäßiger Spam wird kommentarlos gelöscht.*

Ein Beispiel lasse ich doch auch mal hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

Eins hab ich jetzt noch, nur leider sind die Shrinks nicht gleich lang geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## iShod (3. Mai 2009)

Meine ersten Versuche


----------



## GoZoU (3. Mai 2009)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> @GoZoU hast du es vorher getaped? Es strahlt so!



Getaped ist es, ich glaube das Leuchten kommt eher durch die Belichtung 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## dualbrain (3. Mai 2009)

Der mit dem X is da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Text bezog sich auf den anderen Thread - in meiner Heimat )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Mai 2009)

Ein Bild habe ich auch noch gefunden!
Es ist das 42 Degrees. Da die Kabel weiß sind, kann man sehr schön sehen, dass es nicht wirklich blickdicht ist.

*@dualbrain:* von diesen Bildern bitte mehr!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (3. Mai 2009)

Ok  - nochmal was fürs Auge - eins meiner Lieblings-SATA-Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann halt nochmal eins der Black-Copper Bilder, diesmal aber mit einem RAM weniger, weil der Mucken macht 

Klassischer schwarzer Sleeve-Look 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr mach ich aber heut nicht ... Ferhan?


----------



## micky23 (3. Mai 2009)

Da mache ich auch mal mit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (4. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest der Kabel wird auch so ausschauen.


----------



## gdfan (5. Mai 2009)

So ich auch mal:
Bald steht eine komplette Innenraumüberarbeitung an


----------



## sockÄ (5. Mai 2009)

Sooo...ich auch mal
Des is beim ersten Mal sleeven herausgekommen:
thx to dualbrain !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 mfg sockÄ


----------



## fhantastic (5. Mai 2009)

Das aktuellste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang dann noch ein paar ältere


----------



## ModdingFreak (7. Mai 2009)

So, da ich jetzt am umbauen bin, dachte ich mir, zeige ich auch etwas von meiner Sleeve-Kunst...
Ich fange gerade mit dem Sleeven an und wollte euch schon einmal einen kleinen Einblick geben. 

Ich habe mir bereits bei Conrad EMV-Geflechtsschlauch mit ausreichend Schrumpfschlauch geholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Werkzeug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da mein gesleevter Molex Pin-Remover in Nah-Ansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder (, und zwar von fertig-gesleevten Kabeln) folgen demnächst.


----------



## exoRR (8. Mai 2009)

Ein Normal und eins editiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht geil aus find ich .

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## fhantastic (8. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Mai 2009)

Heute kam mein Pin remover an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt brauch ich nur mehr Sleeve und Zeit dann kanns losgehn


----------



## OsiRis (10. Mai 2009)

hab auch noch was neuartiges ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

Das sleeve um das dickere Kabel ist MDPCx Sleeve,das dünnere ist das was beim kauf schon um das kabel vom revoltek Lüfter drum war




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Mai 2009)

Mal welche von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Hektor


----------



## fhantastic (10. Mai 2009)

OsiRis schrieb:


> hab auch noch was neuartiges ^^




Naja so neu ist das auch nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taigao (11. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Paar Sleeve versuche von mir.
Finde fürs erstemal siehts schon ok aus.
Aber hab noch ne Menge zu Sleeven vor mir 8)))





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Taigao


----------



## djnoob (11. Mai 2009)

Habe heute auch mal bissel staub gewischt. War mal wieder nötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (13. Mai 2009)

Das ganze ohne Blitzlicht sähe sicher entspannter und vor allen Dingen weniger augenbrennend aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Mai 2009)

boring ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sockÄ (14. Mai 2009)

Schicke bilder !!!
Anti-Blitzlich-Verein Deutschland Member #2^^
@dualbrain: Ich kann den orangenen sleeve schon fast nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## fhantastic (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (16. Mai 2009)

Da möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen.

Weisses MDPC-Sleeve " Schneemannpackung ".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATX-Verlängerung gesleevt, leider ist es nicht richtig Blickdicht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wenn man die Adern vorher mit weissen Klebeband umwickelt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ist das Ergebnis deutlich besser ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und einmal aus der Nähe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Abschluss mein Pümpchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Mai 2009)

oh da mach ich auch mit!...na wer kann das sein?...nicht nur Nils kann schöne Bilder malen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (17. Mai 2009)

da kann ich auch mit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich heute auch mal im Sleeven probiert, da kann man ja süchtig nach werden....

Mal ein PCI-Express Kabel als Fotomodel genommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (19. Mai 2009)

und noch ein paar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRauma (19. Mai 2009)

Der Staub war schon beim Kauf dran


----------



## exa (19. Mai 2009)

@ kays: beim sata muss ich sagen, das gefällt mir nicht so...


----------



## kays (19. Mai 2009)

exa schrieb:


> @ kays: beim sata muss ich sagen, das gefällt mir nicht so...



Sprich dich aus was gefällt dir denn nicht ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario0837 (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht so aus, als ob beim einstecken die beiden Kabel in der Mitte verbunden werden würden. Das würde dann genau 0V ergeben


----------



## fhantastic (20. Mai 2009)

Die Molex Stecker sind freigegeben bis 250V / 7A 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Mai 2009)

Gestern gekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## tRauma (25. Mai 2009)

Hab irgendwie kein Bock das Ding einzubauen, zuviel Arbeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (25. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe zu, der Sleeve ist Blackwire 12mm. Der Shrink aber MDPC-X. War ein Testsleeving an nem alten Gigabunt Kabel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

exa schrieb:


> das 2. hdr oder einfach nur überbelichtet???
> 
> blackwire ist ja nicht schlecht, da braucht man sich nicht zu schämen...



Richtig, die einzige alternative zu MDPC-Sleeve. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## netheral (25. Mai 2009)

Ist ein wenig Photoshop mit den Ebenen. Der Sleeve war eigentlich nur zum Testen, da ich idr. nur gewinkelte Kabel benutze, da sie sich leichter verlegen lassen. Das Foto ist übrigens das 1. gute Bild meiner Lumix. Das obere ist bis auf etwas weiß nicht bearbeitet. Seit ich rausbekommen habe, wie man den Weißabgleich manuell und gut einstellt, sind die Farben viel besser bzw. der Blau/Rotstich passé! Einzig das Schwarzrauschen. Aber das kriegt man bei dieser Kammera nicht raus. 

Habe trotzdem hier noch 5 Meter MDPC-X und 2 Packungen Shrink liegen, die bei meinen richtigen S-ATA Kabeln zum Einsatz kommen werden, sobald ich auch DVD-Brenner-technisch auf S-ATA umrüste, was so langsam mal not tut.

Und ja, es stimmt wohl, Blackwire ist neben teurem TechFlex CleanCut die einzige Alternative zu MDPC-X, wobei beim Doppelhirn der Sleeve um einiges gleichmäßiger ist. In der Praxis sind beide Sleeves sehr ähnlich. Jedoch geht nichts über den Shrink von MDPX-X. Das Zeug ist so dünnwandig, dass man z.B. beim ATX Stecker bequem mit dem Shrink bis an den Pin sleeven kann und man somit kein Kabel mehr sieht.

Preislich ist Blackwire auch nur minimal günstiger als MDPC-X.
Jedoch kann man z.B. bei Friese-IT auch andere HW Komponenten sehr günstig bekommen. Dann kann man auch gleich den Sleeve mitbestellen.


----------



## tRauma (26. Mai 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Jedoch geht nichts über den Shrink von MDPX-X. Das Zeug ist so dünnwandig, dass man z.B. beim ATX Stecker bequem mit dem Shrink bis an den Pin sleeven kann und man somit kein Kabel mehr sieht.



Funzt auch mit dem Blackwire Shrink. Siehe hier


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moni Thor (26. Mai 2009)

dann will ich auch mal 
Hab ich von ein paar freunden zum Geb bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bevor ich anfange zu sleeven, muss ich mir erstmal klarr werden, was ich wie sleeven will und dann dementsprechend noch sleeve kaufen^^


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (26. Mai 2009)

hab da mal ne frage hat schon jemand ein Corsair HX620W gesleevt? ich krieg die doofen pins von den ATX Kabel net raus ... hab gerade mal eins vom PCIE Kabel geschafft und versuchs schon seit ner stunde


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2009)

da gehts nur mit gewalt, war beim HX520 auch so!


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (26. Mai 2009)

toll ...  wie viele kabel hast du abgerissen?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute!!! Gehört diese Diskusion nicht eher ins HowTo...!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2009)

Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> toll ...  wie viele kabel hast du abgerissen?



Keinen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Kriegst nen
> http://www.schwuppdiwubb.de/images/keks.jpg
> 
> Ansonsten danke an XE85
> ...



Regeln ist kein Problem ... zumindest bei einer Steuerung mit linerarer Spannung - wies mit PWM is kann ich nicht sagen - das einzige was zu beachten ist ist die maximale belstbarkeit der Lüftersteuerung

mfg


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quali vom bild is jetzt net überragend aber immerhin 

mit sanfter gewalt gehts einwandfrei danke Boardi


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem, man darfs auch nicht übertreiben! Geile Farbe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (26. Mai 2009)

@meuchel: sehr schöne leiste, kommt mir bekannt vor ^^


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Die ersten beiden haben nur etwas Tonwertkorrektur in PS abgekriegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hier ein wenig mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
netheral


----------



## Lee (27. Mai 2009)

Das etwas mehr hätte nicht sein müssen, sonst aber fein 

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal bemüht 2 Bilder zu machen. Leider hatte ich gerade nichts gesleevtes zur Hand und kann deswegen nur mit sowas dienen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (27. Mai 2009)

steinigt mich bitte nicht  ich werde sauber machen und aufräumen nur mir ist der sleeve ausgegangen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Technisch super gemacht, aaber mir irgendwie too much green. Hast du normalerweise eine grüne Beleuchtung oder grünes Wasser in der WaKü? Weil auf dem Bild kommts irgendwie unrund rüber, was nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht super gemacht ist.

Oder kommts in echt so völlig anders?


----------



## exa (27. Mai 2009)

jop das muss ich auch sagen, iwie ein wenig viel grün für das wenig an Konzept...


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (27. Mai 2009)

grüne beleuchtung oder grünes wasser hab ich nicht ... hatte mal blaue KKs drin aber die geben mir zu schnell den geist auf ... das grün kommt in echt besser raus ich reich gleich noch ein paar bilder nach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Mai 2009)

Also das mit dem grün sieht echt Hammer aus find ich

Aber ich würd deinem Rechner noch ein paar Nanoxia Lüfter spendieren, dann hast du ein grüneres Gesamtbild

btw: Hat es einen Grund wieso der Lüfter hinten rein pustet?


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (27. Mai 2009)

der sollte eigentlich die platten mit etwas kühler luft versorgen nur das netzteil zieht ja direkt wieder raus also n blöder kreis wie mir dann aufgefallen ist 

deswegen hab ich ja schwarzen shrink genommen aber vllt order ich für die molex kabel noch schwarzen sleeve um ein bisschen zu mischen
@Boardi: hammer kombination 

noch ein bild bei tageslicht und auf den waschbetonplatten des balkons 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harl.e.kin (28. Mai 2009)

Dirty4488 schrieb:


> btw: Hat es einen Grund wieso der Lüfter hinten rein pustet?


 
Macht er doch gar nich er dreht nämlich nich^^


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2009)

@ Boardi05

Ich habe es dir ja neulich bereits per PN mitgeteilt, aber anscheinend ist die Botschaft nicht in dich gedrungen. Ich habe jetzt wieder drei nahezu identische Bilder entfernt und werde das nicht wieder machen. Gewöhne dir langsam an deine Bilderflut auf unterschiedliche Motive auszuweiten. 

An den Kommentaren anderer User kannst du ebenfalls sehen, dass du hier nicht auf großes Verständnis stößt.

So denn .....BTT bitte


----------



## fhantastic (29. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Sleeve Galerie 

Galerie: sleeve - abload.de


----------



## kays (29. Mai 2009)

sag mal was ist denn das :Bild: dsc0219909po.jpg - abload.de


----------



## fhantastic (29. Mai 2009)

show,langeweile,unsinn... nenn es wie du willst


----------



## kays (29. Mai 2009)

lach ok, aber sehr geil  gilt im übrigen für alle deine Bilder


----------



## netheral (29. Mai 2009)

Boah, wie kriegt man denn solche "fhantastischen" Bilder auf die Reihe?
Wird wohl wirklich an meinem (nicht vorhandenen) Können liegen, dass meine nix sind. 

Ich finde mit den farbigen Sleeves kann man unglaublich geile Akzente setzen. Bei meinem nächsten Projekt ist das Definitiv auch ein Muss. Aber die Lumix kriegt mit nem guten Stativ auf einmal viel bessere Bilder hin.

Alibi.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2009)

Heute ist mein roter Sleeve angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hab ich gleich mal das Kabel für die GraKa gesleevet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Der Dudelsack (31. Mai 2009)

Sieht ganz gut aus.

Hab den roten Sleeve auch am letzten Freitag bekommen^^


----------



## kays (31. Mai 2009)

das erste bild ist ja auch ein unterschied wie tag und nacht


----------



## XE85 (1. Juni 2009)

Front USB und Power, -Resettaster und die Frontledkabel gesleevt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## sNook (5. Juni 2009)

Jawollo 
M3 schrauben 



> Wie wäre es mit perfekten schwarzen (black-oxide) Schrauben?
> 
> * ... in gaaaaaaaaaanz wenigen Tagen ist es soweit und es wird M3 und UNC in vollster Pracht geben


 --> KLICK!


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Juni 2009)

Schaut zu geil aus


----------



## debis (6. Juni 2009)

@ Boardi05:

Gute Arbeit !!!
Gefällt Mir


----------



## fhantastic (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Test inspiriert von einem User ausm Luxx 
Aber nicht mal annähernd so gut wie ers kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2009)

Kommt dem aber recht nahe, mir gefällts!!


----------



## fhantastic (6. Juni 2009)

langsam hab ichs raus 

Macht echt spaß sowas auszuprobieren vorallem ohne nen tutorial 

Wenns mal nen paar richtig gute bilder werden poste ich sie hier ^^


----------



## exa (7. Juni 2009)

ihr meint die lichtstreifen???joa das is ganz lustig^^


----------



## debis (7. Juni 2009)

@ fhantastic:

WoW hat voll was die Schwarz/Rot & Schwarz/Blau - Mischung...!!! ^^
und die Pics machen auch schon wat her


----------



## mr_sleeve (7. Juni 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wasn das fürn nt? 

gut gesleeved 

//EDIT: brauchst nichtmehr ^^ www.gidf.de ^^
caseking übrigens auch


----------



## gharbi_sam (7. Juni 2009)

@ mr_sleeve

Das NT ist ein Corsair HX 520 W wenn ich mich nicht irre, sieht mann an den lüfteraufkleber


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Juni 2009)

Sieht nach Corsair aus! Vielleicht das HX520W?!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2009)

Jup ist das Corsair HX520




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den letzten beiden Bildern sieht man wie ich das NT modifizieren musste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (7. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut, was nicht passt muss halt passend gemacht werden. Auch sauber gearbeitet


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Sehr gut, was nicht passt muss halt passend gemacht werden. Auch sauber gearbeitet



THX! Hette anfangs gar nicht dran gedacht, dass ich da nicht wieder alles reinkriege!


----------



## mr_sleeve (7. Juni 2009)

wenn es das Ding in 750 Watt mit Kabelmanagement geben würde würd ichs mir kaufen aber nein... gibts ja nich.. also doch enermax


----------



## ShoTT (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich auch mal alles durchgesleevt.....

Finger sind etwas blutig (). Zum Glück kein Schneemann.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß

ShoTT


----------



## gdfan (8. Juni 2009)

Sauber gemacht!


----------



## debis (12. Juni 2009)

*Ich Denke Damit Lässt Sich Was Anfangen.... ^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Vielen Vielen Dank @ Nils/dualbrain !!!!
Bin Von Der Quali Mehr Als Begeistert !!!
Echt Hamma.... *​


----------



## DanielX (12. Juni 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß. 

Aber die Shrinks sind jawohl nur wegen dem Blitz so grau oder?

MfG DanielX


----------



## debis (12. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß.
> 
> Aber die Shrinks sind jawohl nur wegen dem Blitz so grau oder?
> 
> MfG DanielX



Danke Danke...^^
Ja sind Grau aber der Blitz lässt es noch heller erscheinen...


----------



## fhantastic (12. Juni 2009)

Der Shrink wird noch dunkler nach dem verarbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomfart (12. Juni 2009)

JO super geil gemacht muss ich bei mir auch machen


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juni 2009)

sau geil.


----------



## DataLorD (13. Juni 2009)

Ferhan du Hund! Nicht die Graka knippsen, einpacken und herschicken


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

Bin zwar immer noch nicht fertig, möchte aber auch mal wieder was zeigen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wenn jemand eine Idee bezüglich der IDE-Rundkabel hat, wie ich sie Weiß bekomme, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden...!


----------



## dualbrain (13. Juni 2009)

Mach das IDE Kabel einfach weg. Wer braucht IDE? Ein Laufwerk mit SATA kostet 20€ - oder?
Genieße den Moment, an dem Du Dein letztes IDE Gerät entfernst. Ein Moment zum feiern!




Und weil hier viele Bananenfreunde sind ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Hüter der Bananen-Sleeves ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (13. Juni 2009)

Ohh, Gelb gibts jetzt auch. Ist ja wunderbar. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

Ne, die will ich (noch) nicht tauschen, da ich sie gerade erst noch modifiziert habe und ich es dann an den neuen wieder machen müsste und dazu habe ich keine Lust...

Toll der Sleeve... Neu bei MDPC-X...!?


----------



## sockÄ (13. Juni 2009)

Schick der gelbe Sleeve 
(...sehnsüchtig auf orangenen wart...)

 grüße


----------



## fhantastic (15. Juni 2009)

Geil! 2 Seiten Off Topic 

Hier mal was ganz perverses 

Eine 1m ATX Verlängerung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (15. Juni 2009)

@ fhantastic: Wo gibts denn sowas?

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## Floro (16. Juni 2009)

Jetzt kommen meine Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an Dualbrain


----------



## sNook (17. Juni 2009)

Meine ersten Sleeve-Versuche^^:



Spoiler



*Bitte kein Kommentar zu dem Aufkleber - das war ein Test^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ja, ich muss sauber machen -.-*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und mal alle zusammen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adler93 (17. Juni 2009)

Bis auf die Lüfter sehr schön.


----------



## sNook (17. Juni 2009)

Danke  

Aber war halt nur zum Versuchen^^
Und zum Glück hab ich das gemacht, denn ich fands am Anfang schon knifflig^^


----------



## micky23 (17. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> PS: Wenn jemand eine Idee bezüglich der IDE-Rundkabel hat, wie ich sie Weiß bekomme, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden...!



Schreib mich später mal an, wüsste wo Du schöne weiße Rundkabel bekommst


----------



## Floro (17. Juni 2009)

Ein SATA, ein PCI-E und der ATX sind fertig ,jetzt gehts an die Frontanschlüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (17. Juni 2009)

Hast du schön gemacht 
Aber ich kann mich nicht mit diesen vielen Nudeln anfreunden


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Juni 2009)

Oh doch^^ Des schaut sehr gut aus... blau-schwarz passt einfach..


----------



## sNook (17. Juni 2009)

Na gut, aber ich mein jetzt das erste Bild speziell.
Ich find da den Stromstecker nicht soo gelungen, muss ich ehrlich sagen^^


----------



## darkfabel (17. Juni 2009)

mein 550W Netzteil


----------



## netheral (18. Juni 2009)

Hachja, Sleeve ist ne tolle Sache.

Überlege derzeit, ob ich bei meinem Projekt auch farbigen Sleeve verwenden soll oder lieber bei schlichtem schwarz bleibe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Juni 2009)

so dann hab ich auch mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## battle_fee (29. Juni 2009)

Geil !  [will auch]


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Juni 2009)

dann musst Du´s bestellen und los gehts


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juni 2009)

Mir reichts wenn ich meine wakü sleeve  Schaut geil aus.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Juni 2009)

Nun jedem das seine!


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

Nene jetzt kann ich auch mitreden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Juni 2009)

Hehe, da sind sie ja...


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

Psst, mach doch nicht alles kaputt


----------



## XE85 (30. Juni 2009)

24Pin Verländerung und je 2 6 auf 8 pin und 6 auf 6 pin PCIe Adapter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2009)

Na da kann ich doch glatt mitmachen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MDPC-X Sleeve



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Techflex-Sleeve



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floro (30. Juni 2009)

Schöne erweiterte Öffnung , der Techflex enttäuscht mich aber etwas


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2009)

Na mich erstmal! 35€ für Schrott! Die Blickdichte ist unter aller Sau! Deswegen fliegt der ja auch sofort raus, wenn der orange MDPC-X da ist


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2009)

Hier mal wieder was neues...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debis (4. Juli 2009)

@ XE85: bist wohl bei Nils Kunde #1 wa ??? ^^
nee aber ma erlich brauchst du solche langen verlängerungen ?
iss das net viel arbeit die komplett selbst zu bauen ?


----------



## mÆgges (4. Juli 2009)

ich müsst auch mal sleeven aber das ist soviel arbeit ;( wie lange braucht man denn so ca?


----------



## netheral (4. Juli 2009)

Also bei meinem ersten Sleeveanlauf habe ich für ein 24-Pin ATX Kabel locker 5 Stunden geknechtet. 6- oder 8- Pin sind so in 1 - 1,5 Std. gemacht.

Sind halt werte, wenn du dir richtig Mühe gibst, also der Shrink so gleichmäßig wie möglich, im Stecker.

Heute morgen habe ich eine selbstgebaute 6-Pin Verlängerung in ca. 30 Minuten gemacht inkl. umbauen.
Lieber mehr Zeit reinstecken als am Ende mit einem schiefen ergebnis "belohnt" werden.


@Techflex Sleeve: Der CleanCut ist ein Traum, der liegt echt genau auf dem Niveau von MDPC-X, ist aber sehr viel teurer, weshalb er wieder für Modder uninteressant wird.
Leider ist der Flexo Pet nur sehr dünn gewoben und wird erst mit Klebeband drunter / mehrlagig blickdicht.

Richtet sich halt, anders als MDPC-X, nicht an Modder sondern Techniker, die damit ihre Kabel schützen möchten. Ich weiss nicht, in wiefern die Robustheit von MDPC-X ist, aber das spielt ja im PC keine Geige.  Ich bleibe MDPC-X Kunde.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2009)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Die Fäden des Techflex sind viel stabiler als die von MDPC-X, dafür ist der MDPC-X halt viel blickdichter.


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn mal wieder kein Aquaero zur Hand ist ...selbst ist der Mann.

Der "4-in-1-12Volt-auf-7Volt-Netzteil-Adapter-mit-Tacholeitung"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt dunkel bei mir ^^​


----------



## exa (4. Juli 2009)

haha, schrumpfschlauch geplatzt^^


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL
Wie krass ist das den?! Sowas bräuchte ich auch mal
Und wieso ists dunkel bei dir


----------



## mÆgges (5. Juli 2009)

cooles teil, sieht sehr schick aus. muss dich loben  bei nem richtigen gamer ists immer dunkel!


----------



## Gutewicht (7. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder was von mir. Ist zwar schon länger gesleevt, aber das Bild ist noch ganz frisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir!

Mein erstes, wie ich finde nahe zu perfektes Ergebniss!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Juli 2009)

ja die sind echt gt geworden
ich will jetzt auch sleeven kann ich fürn anfang auch son 6,95€ teil von inline nehmen???


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Juli 2009)

naja das Ergebnis was Du damit erreichen wirst, wird nie an das s.o. dran kommen. Das MDPC-Sleeve ist echt sehr gut und bis jetzt unerreicht.

wenn Du es anständig machen willst, dann hol Dir MDPC!


----------



## F!ghter (16. Juli 2009)

ja ich will jetzt erst mal nur die sata kabel optischangleichen...muss jetzt kein contest bestehen soll nur nützlich sein kein optisches highlight...


----------



## fhantastic (16. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutewicht (18. Juli 2009)

So, da ich mir längere Sata Kabel bestellt habe mussten die natürlich gleich gesleevt werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QZA (20. Juli 2009)

jo manche sehen richtig gut aus

aber leutem mal ne allgemeine frage gibts sleeven eig auch als beruf?

bYe


----------



## DanielX (20. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder haben leider nicht die beste Quali, aber hier mal meine selbstgebauten PCIe Verlängerungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## fhantastic (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (22. Juli 2009)

Vitamin C Alarm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Vitamin C Alarm




Wooosa - geil.  An meinen Wunsch denkst du ja auch oder?


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (22. Juli 2009)

oha ist die farbe geil! grün und orange passt das zusammen?


----------



## gharbi_sam (22. Juli 2009)

@ Dualbrain

Na das ist ja wirklich toll ! Endlich mal orange ! Und wie immer bei mdpc-x sehr schöne kräftige farbe !

Was wohl als nächstes noch auf uns zukommt ?


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2009)

Dies ist ein Bilder-Thread. 

5 Beiträge wurden entfernt - mein Spam natürlich auch. 

Bilder pls.


----------



## Xien16 (22. Juli 2009)

Grün und orange...

Das ist mal ne üble Idee. Tic Tac machts aber auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wiso gehn hier Bilder net???


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2009)

Bilder bitte direkt im Forum hochladen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Das ist doch hier kein Link-Thread.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juli 2009)

Hey ihr Sleevanbeter!!!!
Der orange Sleeve is endlich bei MDPC-X...


Bilder wurden entfernt.


----------



## Xien16 (25. Juli 2009)

Hehe ich liebe diese Fragen 

Wenigstens hast nicht gefragt: "Wie viel Sleeve brauch ich"

Wie Equilibrium schon gesagt hat, sleeven kann man alles.
Manche Netzteile sind halt geschickter und andere etwas aufwändiger.

Zu den Werkzeugen:

Für Molex (auch 5,25" Stecker genannt) reicht eigentlich irgendwas langes Stabiles. 
Am besten gehts mit einer dünnen spitzen Pinzette und damit einfach am Pin runterfahren und die 2 Widerhaken leicht eindrücken oder mit einem Rohr, das beide Widerhaken gleichzeitig eindrückt (bequemer).

Kaufen oder selber machen (links):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ATX-Pins (24-Pol MB-Stecker; 4-8-Pol CPU-Stecker; 6-8-Pol PCIe-Stecker) Brauchst du ziemlich sicher einen Remover.
Für einzelne Sleevearbeiten reicht auch eine Tackerklammer um die Widerhaken umzubiegen, bei einem ganzen Netzteil lohnt sich aber der hier: Pin-Remover von MOLEX - Das Original | Sleeve Kits + Werkzeuge | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland

Kaufen oder selber machen (rechts):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Frage ist jetzt allerdings noch: Willst du nur das vorhandene Sleeven oder selbst angepasste Verlängerungen o.Ä. benutzen?*


----------



## dualbrain (25. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Xien sollte langsam mal eine Ehrenmedallie bekommen für seine immer guten Informationen und Hilfen 

Und hier die neueste Errungenschaft der Wissenschaft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und wieder ein Projekt weniger


----------



## Nemesis Design (25. Juli 2009)

kraaaase ******** hammer wann gibts das zu kaufen?


----------



## Xien16 (25. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder sind jetzt wirklich sehr gut. Man sieht gut, wie extrem stark das Sleeve leuchtet 

Tut mir ja wirklich leid, dass ich meinen selfmade Pinremover immer so anpreise aber der hat mir bis jetzt immer treue Dienste geleistet 
Bevor man aber mit 2 Tackerklammern an die Kabel rangeht sollte man sich einfach den Remover mitbestellen... 

Da wird man schneller fertig und reisst sich nicht die ganzen Finger auf.

Wenn das Sleeve ins Gehäuse passt kommt bald wieder ne neue Arbeit auf mich zu:
SysProfile ID110169 // Xien16 HTPC II - Seite 3 - SysProfile Forum

Mal sehn, was sich da ergibt. Ich muss wahrscheinlich alle Kabel im NT ablöten und eigene neue anlöten, dass ich keinen Kabelsalat oder durchschimmernde Kabel mehr habe...



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> kraaaase ******** hammer wann gibts das zu kaufen?



Ich könnte es dir besorgen


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie fallen mir zu den Bildern nur folgende Worte ein: "Orange trägt nur die Müllabfuhr und mein PC"


----------



## dualbrain (25. Juli 2009)

Warte nur mal ab was die Oranje-Fans demnächst im Stadion tragen 

@xien: Kannst Du denn löten?^^

Orang-Utan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (25. Juli 2009)

Uiui freu dich nen Keks 
Wenn bei mir das Geld flüssig wäre, hätte ich schon vor 4 Wochen vorbestellt^^
Aber das kommt ja auch noch 

Ein Alibi Bildchen mal von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (26. Juli 2009)

Da dies hier ein Bilderthread ist, wurden die letzten 15 Beiträge verschoben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Juli 2009)

Is das MDPC Sleeve???
Eigentlich schimmern da die Kabel nen bischen doll durch.

Alibibild:


----------



## sNook (27. Juli 2009)

Klar ist das MDPC-X.
Das ist
a) noch der alte Schneemann und 
b) schimmern bei mir auch beim schwarzen noch was durch 

Alibibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Juli 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Is das MDPC Sleeve???
> Eigentlich schimmern da die Kabel nen bischen doll durch.
> 
> Alibibild:


 

nee das ist schon der neue Schneemann, aber irgendwie bekomme ich den nicht ganz blickdicht. ich hab den schon gestreckt, bis der Arzt kommt.

Je nachdem wie man drauf schaut, oder das Licht drauf fällt,sieht man die Kabelfarbe aber nicht. siehe Bild 3


----------



## dualbrain (27. Juli 2009)

Keiner würde sehen wollen wie "normaler" weißer 3mm Sleeve aussieht 

Wenn man richtig sleeved mit richtiger Spannung, dann sieht das so aus: Nämlich undurchlässig, sogar bei nem Lüfterkabel. Keine Magie, sondern nur Technik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (29. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich euch auch mal den neuen MDPC-X Sleeve vorstellen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxy345 (29. Juli 2009)

Sieht irgentwie Brutal aus  SO Fegefeuer oder so ;D


----------



## netheral (29. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal wieder eine Attacke meiner schwarzen Killerstrippen. 

Habe mal meine PCI-E Verlängerungen und das ATX Kabel etwas in Szene gesetzt. Fotos waren etwas überbelichtet, aber das hat Gimp gerichtet.

Btw: Bald kommen noch rote Strippen dazwischen (die noch unebenen Shrinks werden einfach genommen). Unten sind übrigens mehr Pics, habe hier nur meine drei Favouriten als Großbild eingefügt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, mit der Überbelichtung hatte ich zu Kämpfen. Wobei ich finde, dass die Bilder dadurch irgendwie etwas stilisiertes bekommen haben.

Und bei mir sieht man auch ab und an etwas durch. In Echt fällt das garnicht auf, also stört es mich nicht.  Das MDPC-X Sleeve ist extrem blickdicht und gleichmäßig.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute auch meine Lieferung bekommen und muss sagen, dass ich von dem Orange einfach überwältigt bin! Jetzt wirkt das Orange des DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS so blass! 
An dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Dank an Nils, auch für das kleine Extra, welches auf jeden Fall mit ins neue Case eingebaut wird. 
Auch habe ich selten so tiefschwarze Schrauben gesehen! BigTHX! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (29. Juli 2009)

Du hast die extra bekommen? Ich habe sie gekauft^^

Hier könnt ich den Unterschied zwischen Techflex und MDPC sehen. Das im ATX-Kabel ist etwas blasser Techflex, die 6-Pin der Graka sind mit signalorangem MPDC gesleevt. Natürlich fliegt der Techflex noch raus^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floro (29. Juli 2009)

Blauer Sleeve unter UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (29. Juli 2009)

@ nyso:

Tut mir ja wirklich leid aber mit so ungleichmäßigen und übertrieben langen Shrinks machst du die ganze Optik zu nichte.....

Warum verschwendet ihr nur den Shrink so 

Ich bleib bei rot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (29. Juli 2009)

<3 sieht das Rot herrlich aus.  Bald wird bei mir auch wohl geordert.

Ich finde ehrlichgesagt viel Shrink nicht schlimm. Bei dir finde ich es ehrlichgesagt sogar zu wenig, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass schon 5 - 8 mm Sleeve unterm Shrink sein sollen. Mir sind schon einige rausgeflutscht.
Bei dir ist aber die Verarbeitung einfach klasse.

Aber ok, das war auch der alte Shrink. Der neue ist ja noch einen Tick anpassungsfähiger. Der alte ging ja auch nur mit Kämpfen in den Stecker.

Für mich müssen am nach dem Stecker so 1 cm Shrink kommen. Das ist imho perfekt. Wie das dann aussieht sieht man ein paar Posts höher in meinen Bildern.
Verschwenden finde ich das garnicht: Ich schneide immer ca. 1.8 cm zurecht, also müsste ich ohne weiteres 25 - 27 Kabel je nach Verschnitt mit einem Meter Shrink schaffen.

Aber da sind Geschmäcker auch verschieden.  Selbst beim Sleeven gibts noch Individualität! ^^


----------



## dualbrain (29. Juli 2009)

Geil Jungs, Eure Sleeve-Jobs werden immer besser. Interessant das UV-Bild. Herrlich! 
Daxtrose: Hast Du Dir verdient  Genialste Bilder, schöne Zeichnung!


----------



## Xien16 (29. Juli 2009)

Bei mir rutscht nix raus. Das ist mir bei den Aktuellen Projekten noch nie vorgekommen. Wenn man mal raus hat, wei das Sleeve und der Shrink sitzen muss klappt das schon...



netheral schrieb:


> Aber ok, das war auch der alte Shrink. Der neue ist ja noch einen Tick anpassungsfähiger. Der alte ging ja auch nur mit Kämpfen in den Stecker.



Jaja da musste ich immer am Pin entlang etwas wegschneiden, dass er in die Stecker ging


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2009)

inzwischen habe ich gegen das rausrutschen Shrink mit Innenkleber, funzt einwandfrei, ist allerdigns halt auch ziemlich hart dann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

So, endlich ist meine neue Cam da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (30. Juli 2009)

Neue Cam hat aber nicht soviel gebracht xD

Bild 3 ist ok, der rest ist unscharf


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

Dafür das ich totaler Anfänger bin was D-SLR Fotografie angeht finde ich die sehr gut!^^


----------



## Floro (30. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Objektiv benutzt du ?

(ein Bild damit nicht  gemeckert wird)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an. Manche sind mit dem Canon EF75-300mm f/4-5.6 III und manche sind mit dem Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 II


----------



## Tecqu (30. Juli 2009)

hier gibts mal 2 Bilder von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Juli 2009)

Hier mal was ganz neues von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floro (30. Juli 2009)

@Gamer_95
Hat deine Kamera einen Makromodus ? Damit sollten deine Bilder auf kurze Entfernung wesentlich schärfer sein . Meistens ist das mit einer kleinen Blume im Menü der Cam markiert.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Juli 2009)

Mal was schön Schwarz - Rotes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

Schwarz-rot-blaues^^ 
Und der Shrink ist dir echt gut gelungen


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Juli 2009)

Floro schrieb:


> @Gamer_95
> Hat deine Kamera einen Makromodus ? Damit sollten deine Bilder auf kurze Entfernung wesentlich schärfer sein . Meistens ist das mit einer kleinen Blume im Menü der Cam markiert.



Die Bilder wurden im Makro modus gemacht.
Das is nur leider ne nich besonders tolle Kamera.
Und bedingt durch meinen neuen PC kann ich mir keine bessere Kamera oder ne Spiegelreflex leisten.

Edit: Ich habe die hier:
http://www.google.de/products/catalog?q=samsung+l730&oe=utf-8&cid=8118617829002112068&sa=title#p


----------



## dualbrain (30. Juli 2009)

Floro schrieb:


> @Gamer_95
> Hat deine Kamera einen Makromodus ? Damit sollten deine Bilder auf kurze Entfernung wesentlich schärfer sein . Meistens ist das mit einer kleinen Blume im Menü der Cam markiert.



Auf den ganz neuen Cams ist ein kleines Sleeve-Symbol^^


----------



## evolutionchaos (30. Juli 2009)

Der Postbote war da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und ich konnte es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen, wenigstens ein PCIe Kabel heute noch zu machen ^^ (Sry, aber die Krümel hab ich erst hinterher bemerkt )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und das Wichtigste hätte ich fast vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Chaos


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (30. Juli 2009)

Boah ey, die Bilder hier schaue ja richtig pornös aus xD  
Will das auch mal machen......wenn ein i7 oder so hier ist.
Nice work guys.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## x1nghui (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (30. Juli 2009)

@ Gamer_95:

Was tust du dem armen SATA Strang an


----------



## netheral (30. Juli 2009)

Jesus wie der rote sleeve aussieht... Jetzt ist die Entscheidung gefallen: Haben muss!


----------



## Gamer_95 (31. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Sleeve-erfolg mit orange:
Ich seh grad das beim oberen Bild der Shrink verutscht is. Sorry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (31. Juli 2009)

Brauchst du Hilfe beim Shrinken?

Das sieht nämlich nach nem Hilfeschrei aus...


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich ja selber noch, wie das alle so perfekt hinbekommen. Ich arbeite schon mit einem Holzklotz, wo ich den Pin immer gleich weit hineinschieben kann und dann den Shrink daran "anliegen" lasse... 

Wirds gleichmäßig? Neee... :/

Irgendwie scheinen nicht alle das passende "Karma" dafür zu besitzen.  Und ich gehöre dazu. 


Aber mal ein Tipp: Mach den Shrink so, dass er leicht auf den Stecker geht. Du siehst ja am Ende, wo das Kabel eingecrimpt ist, so eine Art "Ring", wo auch die Kabelisolierung endet. Wenn du da drüber gehst, kommst du einfach in den Stecker, der Pin hält bombe und das Zeug kann quasi nicht mehr zurückrutschen. Passend zugeschnitten wirds wenigstens um ca. einen Millimeter gleichmäßig und sieht optisch viel besser aus.
Aber wenn an den Stecker dann wirklich über diesen "Ring", da sich sonst der Shrink beim Reinstecken möglicherweise wieder zurückdrückt, da er mit der Schnittkante an die Steckerseiten drückt.

Ich mache bei Zeiten dazu mal ein Pic von. Derzeit habe ich leider rein garnix zum Sleeven da. Alles fertig.


----------



## Gamer_95 (31. Juli 2009)

Punkt A: Man sollte nich sleeven wenn man die ganze Nacht nich gepennt hat.

Punkt B: Den Sleeve habe ich grad nen bischen runtergeschoben und schon siehts gut aus.

Punkt C: Alles was ich bisher gesleevt hat war mit gleichmäßigen Shrink.


----------



## exa (31. Juli 2009)

@ netheral

die von dir beschriebene ungleichmäßigkeit folgt wahrscheinlich aus der erhitzung...

denn mann kann (es sei denn man legt alles glaichzeitig in den ofen) ja nicht jeden schrink genaulang genau gleich heiß erwärmen...

am besten geht das dann wahrscheinlich mit ner heißluft pistole, ein normlaer fön sollte aber auch funzen, dauert nur länger...


----------



## Galaxy345 (31. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal ein paar Bilderchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Angst das Lüfterkabel unten rechts ist schon Älter  42 Degrees 
Bin ja noch net fertig  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster ernsthafter Sleeve Versuch ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dualbrain du bist ein Gott ! Woher wusstest du dass ich im Mittelmeer tauchen war als das Paket zuhause ankam ?
Ansonsten, Respekt für dein malerisches Können ich wusste nicht dass man mit 4 Stichen einen Angsterfüllten Blick malen kann ^^

mfg Galaxy


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2009)

@exa: Ich benutze sogar eine Heißluftpistole, aber 100% genau will es trotzdem nicht werden. Aber ich denke, wirklich perfekte Genauigkeit wird man nur maschinell schaffen. Aber seitdem ich jetzt auch über den "Ring" gehe, ists auf jeden fall gleichmäßiger. Ich puste halt immer zuerst nach unten und dann ist der Shrink dort schonmal fixiert und kann durch die Luft nicht rumflattern.

Aber insgesamt geht es mit der Pistole viel besser als mit einem Feuerzeug (wenn man das Ding keine 2 cm dran hält, dann schmilzt das Sleeve selber an  - eigene Erfahrung ^^ ).

Naja, aber es ist ja ein Bilder Fred, also kommt von mir bis zum nächsten Bild erstmal nix mehr.


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Tipp: Es gibt für die Heißluftpistole extra einen Sleeveaufsatz^^ So viel ist mir das Sleeven aber nicht wert^^ Da bleibe ich bei meinen Billigfeuerzeugen und zur Not auch mal Streichhölzern


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (31. Juli 2009)

So hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem Sleeve Experiment( MDPC - Konjunkurpaket + Aquamarinblau)

*Bilder zu breit*


Ich liebe die Sleeve von Nils aka Dualbrain!!! 


p.s.
Hoffe die Bilder sind nicht zu groß für den Thread


----------



## Celina'sPapa (31. Juli 2009)

Naja, etwas zu groß sind sie. 124 Pixel in der Breite um genau zu sein.


----------



## Gamer_95 (31. Juli 2009)

Sieht schön aus 

Mir is grad nen toller Schnappschuss gelungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

Jep, der ist echt gut


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. August 2009)

Hier gibts wieder was neues von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein (fast) full Sleeved NT.
Der rest wird gemacht wenn mein Molex Pin Remover kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2009)

-> Spam gelöscht

-> Hier eine Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## scor (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

OH MEIN GOTT!!! Ich bin ja ein sehr treuer AMD-Nutzer, aber die EVGA-Classified Boards sehen so dermaßen geil aus das ich echt überlege, doch zu Intel zu wechseln Mag zwar Intel nicht so, aber diese Boards sind der Hammer!


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. August 2009)

Und bei EVGA is auch was für jeden Moddingtyp was dabei....
Egal ob Schwarz-Rot,Schwarz-Grün oder Schwarz-Grau für den schlichten PC...
Aber ich bleib bei meinen gliebten ASUS. Auch wenn meine geliebten Republic of Gamer Boards sehr Bunt gestaltet sind.
Morgen kommt mein drites ROG Board 
Allerdings is die Beleuchtung sehr etzend. Aber die leistung spricht für sich.


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

naja irgendwas muss man ja machen damit man zu intel wechselt, die boards sehen echt geil aus aber ich bleib bei amd und bin mit asus auch zufrieden


----------



## Floro (3. August 2009)

Sleeve jetzt mit Wasserkühlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. August 2009)

sieht richtig ordentlich aus


----------



## evolutionchaos (3. August 2009)

Kleines Update von mir ...

... jetzt mit Sleeve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Chaos


----------



## Xien16 (3. August 2009)

Floro schrieb:


> Sleeve jetzt mit Wasserkühlung



Jaja damit kann ich auch dienen.
Und zwar mit "Sleeve jetzt mit Wasserkühlung" und "Wasserkühlung jetzt mit Sleeve":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht mehr die Neusten aber andere hab ich leider noch net...


----------



## Floro (3. August 2009)

@Xien16 
Sehr schöne Bilder
Ist das ein V1010 oder 2010 ?
Bei meinem PC60F platzt bald alles


----------



## Xien16 (3. August 2009)

Ist ein 2010. Das 1010 war mir doch noch etwas zu klein...

Unten hätten eigentlich 1 4er Radi und ein 3er gut Platz gehabt aber ich wollte noch genug Platz für die NT-Kabel und das wäre auch noch viel teurer geworden (4er sind ja gegenüber 3ern extrem teuer)


----------



## Monki (4. August 2009)

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum und als Einstieg gibts auch gleichmal meinen ersten Sleev Versuch 

Danke an Shibi fürs gute How-To und an Nils für den flotten Versand


----------



## scor (5. August 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (5. August 2009)

Schön gleichmäßige Shrinks aber für meinen Geschmack viel zu lang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. August 2009)

@evolutionchaos
boah das grün wirkt saugeil
wie machste das?

@scor ein bisschen zu lang aber trotdem saugeil
kannste mal nen gesamtbild vom rechner posten?


----------



## scor (5. August 2009)

Wenn er mal fertig ist kann ich das schon machen


----------



## dualbrain (5. August 2009)

@freestyler: Das wird wohl UV Licht sein, was er dezent drin hat  Deshalb leuchtet der Sleeve noch mehr als normal


----------



## Xien16 (5. August 2009)

dezent...

UV ist nicht dezent 

Hier ist natürlich wieder das Problem mit den Shrinks.
Beim Grünen ists wohl wie beim Orangen sinnvoller schwarze Shrinks zu nehmen.
Bei Weiss, Blau, Rot und Gelb passen die Farben perfekt zusammen aber die Grünen Shrinks gefallen mir vor allem unter UV-Licht net so...


----------



## evolutionchaos (5. August 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> @freestyler: Das wird wohl UV Licht sein, was er dezent drin hat  Deshalb leuchtet der Sleeve noch mehr als normal



Sry, aber da liegst du leider falsch 

Sind lediglich blaue KKs drinne 

Bin aber mal gespannt, ob der Effekt mit blauen LED Leisten genauso stark wird 

Anti Spam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Chaos


----------



## dualbrain (5. August 2009)

Huch ... umso besser


----------



## Xien16 (5. August 2009)

Blaue LEDs und Kaltkathoden haben einen extrem hohen UV Anteil (nach Blau kommt ja auch UV).

Bei LEDs gibts aber auch welche mit sehr geringem UV Anteil. Bei sehr hellen LEDs sollten die grünen Sleeves aber auch leuchten...


----------



## Floro (6. August 2009)

Vor dem Sleeven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nacher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (6. August 2009)

S-ATA neu gesleevt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Original im Anhang, leider etwas unscharf)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenny6666 (7. August 2009)

ATX gesleevt (first time)


----------



## gdfan (7. August 2009)

Sieht doch gut aus für erste Mal


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

Nur das nächste Mal die Bilder ohne Blitz^^


----------



## aiden (8. August 2009)

hier nur mal als tipp an alle, die demnächst sleeven wollen:
auf MDPC-X | No compromise! gibt es zurzeit sogenannte konjunkturpakete
beinhaltet sind:
    * 30 Meter SMALL-Sleeve (Schwarz)
    * 3 Meter SMALL Schrumpfschlauch 3:1 (Schwarz)
    * 5 Meter SATA-Sleeve (Schwarz)
    * 0,7 Meter SATA-Schrumpfschlauch 3:1 (Schwarz)
    * 2 Meter BIG-Sleeve (Schwarz)
    * 0,3 Meter BIG-Schrumpfschlauch 3:1 (Schwarz)
    * 0,2 Meter JUMBO-Schrumpfschlauch 2:1 (Schwarz)

für nur 42 euronen und versand
mach ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch
also dann, noch viel spaß beim sleeven und haut rein
MfG aiden


----------



## Xien16 (8. August 2009)

aiden schrieb:


> auf MDPC-X | No compromise! gibt es zurzeit sogenannte konjunkturpakete



Aha. Gibts das schon lange?


----------



## aiden (8. August 2009)

keine ahnung denk scho war aber erst heut mal wieder auf der seite


----------



## Xien16 (8. August 2009)

Ne war ironisch gemeint 

Dachte net, dass es noch Leute gibt, die MDPC-X nicht oder nur schlecht kennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch eine meiner Sleeve-LED-Leisten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (10. August 2009)

na die is aber nicht besonders blickdicht rofl


----------



## Xien16 (10. August 2009)

Jaja die leuchtet leider etwas durch


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## NocternalPredator (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aiden (13. August 2009)

schoene farben!


----------



## dualbrain (13. August 2009)

Wirklich hübsch und seeeehr gut gesleeved (schön stramm).

Hab auch noch ein Bild, wenn wir schon bei schönen Sleeves sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (13. August 2009)

Oh oh, da sehe ich aber etwas schwarzes durchschimmern


----------



## Xien16 (13. August 2009)

Und genau deshalb ists ja so perfekt.
Man sieht ein schickes Muster


----------



## x2sound (13. August 2009)

...hat jemand schon die neuen Sleeves von Caseking ausprobiert ?


----------



## dualbrain (13. August 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb ists ja so perfekt.
> Man sieht ein schickes Muster



Danke Meister!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. August 2009)

...oder biete sie hier auf dem Markplatz an!

Ebenso hat sich aus eigener Erfahrung gezeigt, dass wenn einem etwas von einer Farbe fehlt, andere User einem gerne mit Überresten aushelfen...!

Hier nochmal mein Dank an whuzabi aus dem Forum de Luxx!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (18. August 2009)

Da dies hier ein Bilderthread ist, wurden einige der letzten Beiträge in den Diskussions-Thread verschoben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. August 2009)

Hier mal das 1. von vielen, vielen noch zu sleevenden Kabeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (18. August 2009)

sieht astrein aus... sauber gearbeitet


----------



## XE85 (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (19. August 2009)

Die Shrinks sind schön gleichmässig, aber der Sleeve leider nicht.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (19. August 2009)

Hi!

Mal Foto`s


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (19. August 2009)

Da bei meinem erster Post die Bildgröße zu breit war, hier nochmal ein nettes Bild mit den Sleeves.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke die größe sollte jetzt passen.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. August 2009)

Nemesis28021982 schrieb:


> So da mein erster Post die Bildgröße zu breit war, hier nochmal ein nettes Bild mit den Sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> Denke die größe sollte jetzt passen.


 

das kenn ich doch aus Sysprofile

aber hier zu Deinem Bilderupload Problem  [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## NocternalPredator (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (19. August 2009)

Oha die hat mal ne riesige Blende...

Hast ne neue?


----------



## dualbrain (19. August 2009)

Das ist 3.5 Blende. Halt nur sehr lange Brennweite. Also nichts besonderes.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. August 2009)

Dies ist gerade meine Baustelle. 
@dualbrain: geiles Orange! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (20. August 2009)

orange kann ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. August 2009)

Sieht echt geil aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (22. August 2009)

Oh je...
Sleeve und dann Isoband drüber 

Held des Teges 

Hattest keinen großen Shrink


----------



## nyso (22. August 2009)

Ne, das ist von seinem Bierkastenmod. Das waren praktisch Restbestände die nicht mehr ganz gereicht haben^^


----------



## Tuneup (22. August 2009)

Hab mal das IDE-Kabel meines Laufwerks gesleeved.
Das Laufwerk kommt sowieso bald raus, aber wollts einfach mal probiert haben.

Habe leider keine Bilder beim sleeven gemacht, nur vom fertigen Produkt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Ende was aufm Mobo unter den Grafikkarten liegt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Kabel im Laufwerk...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das "Gesamt-Bild"...
Sagt einfach nichts zum Kabelmanagement^^ Hab schon neues NT zu hause, auch schon fertig gesleeved, warte nurnoch auf neues Mobo.

(Neues Gehäuse ist auch da^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Beweis, das Laufwerk wurde erkannt^^

Gruß
Tuneup


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. August 2009)

Ich denke, ich werde mein Baby auch bald sleeven...!


----------



## XFX-Rocker (22. August 2009)

Hat jemand ne Idee mit welchem Sleeve und Stecker ein Noctua NF-P12 besser aussieht kann mich nicht entscheiden

Danke


----------



## Celina'sPapa (22. August 2009)

@Tuneup

Du verbaust ein SLI-Gespann, was auf einen potenten Rechner schliessen lässt und setzt dann bei der Kühlung der CPU auf einen boxed-Kühler? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (22. August 2009)

Sehr geil


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. August 2009)

Jo übelst geil


----------



## Tuneup (22. August 2009)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> @Tuneup
> 
> Du verbaust ein SLI-Gespann, was auf einen potenten Rechner schliessen lässt und setzt dann bei der Kühlung der CPU auf einen boxed-Kühler?



Jaja, warte nur auf neues Mobo, dann kommt der IFX-14 druff^^
Aber der boxed ist eig nciht schlecht...beim Zocken von "normalen" Games wie Battlefield ca 33°C

Sry wegen Offtopic.


----------



## Gutewicht (22. August 2009)

fette schei*e sieht das geil aus

Ist das so fotografiert oder hast du nachbearbeitet? Was benutzt du eigentlich als Hintergrund


----------



## DaxTrose (22. August 2009)

THX!
Die Bilder habe ich in Photoshop auf Maß gebracht und das Signet zugefügt, mehr nicht. Kam heute wieder schönes Licht durchs Fenster.  Als Hintergrund diente diesmal das Seitenteil meines neuen Lian Li PC-A70 B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutewicht (22. August 2009)

Mal wieder hammer Bild und danke für die Infos


----------



## dualbrain (22. August 2009)

Gibt's doch bald wieder^^
Kann sich nur um 1-2 Wochen handeln.

BTT: Januar 2008: MDPC000  Als es losging mit der Magie des Einzeladersleevens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

würde mich freuen wenn du mir was zusammenstellen könntest ich hab dir ne mail geschrieben

ich bekomm des irgendwie nicht hin das das bild so groß ist


----------



## dualbrain (22. August 2009)

Sehr genial mit dem Lüfter im Zusammenspiel Daxtrose!!! WUNDERSCHÖN!

Hier noch für Xien16 (ja, hab noch den MDPC001 und Black-Copper in Betrieb ... wobei Black-Copper ziemlich zerlegt ist, aber läuft hier noch als mein primärer Arbeitsrechner. MDPC000 ist komplett aufgelöst - das Case ist jetzt mein Nachttisch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (22. August 2009)

Du zerlegst die und nutzt die als Arbeitsrechner?!? Du zerstörst ja quasi deine eigenen Kunstwerke..... Wieso verkaufst du sie denn nicht für viel viel Geld?!?


----------



## dualbrain (23. August 2009)

@nyso: Was soll man tun? Der 001 ist mein heißgeliebter (völlig lautloser ... also komplett unhörbar) HTPC und leistet beste Dienste bei 55W Idle Verbrauch.
Black-Copper muss nunmal als Arbeitsrechner dienen, weil ich seitdem keine Chance hatte was anderes zu bauen. Aber "bald" (lol ... sag ich seit 8 Monaten) kommt er ... "1st Anniversary MDPC". Das wird dann wirklich Kunst  Wird n riesen Spaß der Worklog. Auf nichts im Leben freue ich mich mehr 

BTT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (23. August 2009)

Nette Sitzecke


----------



## Nemesis Design (23. August 2009)

lol das nenne ich mal das paradies


----------



## XE85 (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## x2sound (23. August 2009)

@ Dualbrain : Mannometer.... Das nenn' ich mal aus dem Vollen zu schöpfen


----------



## dualbrain (23. August 2009)

Scho gut - was hilft einem alles Material, wenn man keine Zeit hat? 

@XE85 Bild: Sehr interessant: Ich war gerade fest überzeugt, dass ich einen Computer sehe, der auf einer Wiese steht. Besonders die Lüfter im unteren Bereich wirken absolut wie Gras. Starke optische Täuschung


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. August 2009)

hast wohl grade ziemlich viele Bestellungen und musst deshalb viele deine geilen Bilder malen, deshalb keine Zeit!?!?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. August 2009)

So hab gerade mein Sleeve bestellt, wer zusehen möchte kann ja mal in mein Tagebuch schauen!


----------



## x2sound (26. August 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Oerge (27. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"neue GTX 260" als Hintergrund sowie tubed  7Volt-Adapter und Eigenbauwerkzeug für Molex aus Holz, Alu und dickem Tube aka Bougierrohr 
Sorry für die Qualität --> Minikamera


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2009)

Diese "Leerrohre" hatte ich für alle Kabel von meinem damaligen Soundausbau im Auto eingesetzt da es laut Reglement bei Sound Off Wettkämpfen vorgeschrieben war...

Ich weiß noch wie besch*** sie zu verlegen waren... Wie muss das dann erst in einem Case sein...


----------



## Oerge (27. August 2009)

Ja das stimmt. Die sind schon speziell. Ich erwärme die immer mit Heißluft dann kann man die schön 
verlegen und die bleiben dann auch so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. August 2009)

Yeah mein Paket ist heute gekommen, wer sehen will wie ich sleeeeeeve der sollte einen Blick in mein Tagebuch @ Sig reinwerfen:


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. August 2009)

Sorry für doppelpost, aber das muss ich euch kurz zeigen...bin super begeistert......mein erstes Gesleevetes Kabel:


----------



## kays (27. August 2009)

da ist aber einer begeistert )) aber schaut echt gut aus, da kann man nicht meckern..

gruß kays


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. August 2009)

kays schrieb:


> da ist aber einer begeistert )) aber schaut echt gut aus, da kann man nicht meckern..
> 
> gruß kays



Aber echt! hätte nicht gedacht dass das so easy ist....


----------



## 1337_alpha (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (28. August 2009)

Sehr schön gemacht, nur das blau past net wirklich, schwarz wäre dabei viel besser gewesen....

Dazu hätte ich dann noch ne grüne LED Leiste eingebaut...


----------



## Equilibrium (28. August 2009)

eigentlich hat es was für sich!

so schlecht find ich das mal gar nicht.


----------



## 1337_alpha (28. August 2009)

Also anscheinend gibts bei dem blau/grün nur "Find ich geil" oder "Find ich *******" ^^

Ich finde das harmoniert super

Und eine grüne LED Leiste ist oben eingebaut aber die sieht man auf dem Bild nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. August 2009)

Ich finde den Kontrast auch sehr gut!

Aber um das ganze noch Perfekt zu machen würde ich den Innenraum vom Gehäuse schwarz lackieren...


----------



## nyso (28. August 2009)

JA, viel mir auch als erstes auf. Der Innenraum muss natürlich schwarz werden. Und ich hoffe du bist taub, weil sonst wirst du die Grafikkarte wohl kaum ertragen können


----------



## 1337_alpha (28. August 2009)

1. Der PC wird nicht mehr schwarz 
Das ist ja nichtmal meiner
Den hab ich nur für einen Kumpel zusammengebaut

2. Der Graka Lüfter geht
Also entweder hab ich ein gutes Modell erwischt oder ich weiß auch nicht
Ich hatte erwartet nachdem jemand (ich glaube du) geschrieben hat dass der so laut ist, dass er unerträglich ist
Deshalb wollte ich eigentlich auch den alten Kühler
Er ist zwar das lauteste im System aber immer noch erträglich 
Und ich bin eigentlich ein ziemlicher Silent Freak mit meiner Wasserkühlung ...


----------



## 1337_alpha (28. August 2009)

Egal ^^

Euer Laden ist mir so oder so sehr sympathisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (29. August 2009)

Originales Sleeve vom Corsair




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337_alpha (30. August 2009)

Hier mal die Finale Kiste
Hab das zwar schon im PC Thread gepostet aber da hier so wie ich merke einige Leute sind die dort nicht sind geht das denk in Ordnung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

Wiso postest du eigentlich immer das selbe Motiv?

Das System gefällt mir ja sowiso nicht aber immer die selben Blder nerven schon ein wenig...


----------



## _Snaker_ (30. August 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Wiso postest du eigentlich immer das selbe Motiv?
> 
> Das System gefällt mir ja sowiso nicht aber immer die selben Blder nerven schon ein wenig...



hab ich mir auch gedacht, schaut total schrecklich aus


----------



## 1337_alpha (30. August 2009)

Weil ich nochmal was verändert hab deswegen aber ist ja jetzt auch egal...
Die einen lieben es, die anderen hassen es...


----------



## fhantastic (30. August 2009)

Ich hasse es definitiv, wenigstens mal bilder aus nem anderen Winkel wären gut gewesen.


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

you made my day!

Post 370 und 379 - Beinahe gleich und keine Änderung.
Bei 373 und 377 ist wenigstens der Winkel um ein par Grad verschoben...

Entweder du machst mal Bilder vom Innenraum (Detailaufnahmen) und bitte dann ohne UV und Blitz oder du lässt es solangsam mal bleiben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joel:D (30. August 2009)

Wäre schön wenn es auch grauen Sleeve geben würde


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

Jap...
Hätte bei mir viel besser gepasst.
Den weissen muss man halt extrem unterbelichten, dann wirkt er auch grau


----------



## 1337_alpha (30. August 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Entweder du machst mal Bilder vom Innenraum (Detailaufnahmen) und bitte dann ohne UV und Blitz oder du lässt es solangsam mal bleiben...



Schön und gut aber ich lass mir hier garantiert nicht sagen wie ich meine Bilder zu machen hab
Soweit kommts noch
Das ist ja ein starkes Stück...

Ich nörgel ja auch nicht an deinen ach so tollen Fotos rum also lass das gefälligst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## we3dm4n (30. August 2009)

Keep cool

Er hat lediglich ein bisschen Kritik ausgeübt, die wie ich finde auch berechtigt war, denn für mich sehen deine Fotos auch gleich aus und durch das UV kommt die "Natürlichkeit" des Sleeves garnicht zum Ausdruck.


----------



## 1337_alpha (30. August 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Keep cool
> 
> Er hat lediglich ein bisschen Kritik ausgeübt, die wie ich finde auch berechtigt war, denn für mich sehen deine Fotos auch gleich aus und durch das UV kommt die "Natürlichkeit" des Sleeves garnicht zum Ausdruck.



Das war auf das bezogen "UV und Blitz oder du lässt es solangsam mal bleiben"

Sowas lass ich mir nunmal nicht sagen in diesem Ton.
Und ich fang da jetzt auch nicht an drüber zu diskutieren 

Was heißt Natürlichkeit des Sleeves?
So sieht er halt aus unter UV  Kann da auch nix machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joel:D (30. August 2009)

wenigstens mal neue bilder


----------



## nyso (30. August 2009)

Ey Leute, reißt euch mal zusammen. Sowas kann man auch nett und freundlich sagen. Und ein "ich hasse es" kannst du dir sparen. fhantastic, hast du überhaupt schon mal dein Case gezeigt? Xien, seine Bilder gefallen mir besser als deine. Besonders das zweite, WTF?!?
So muss das aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (30. August 2009)

Ja hab ich zu sehen ist es unter anderem hier:

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III


----------



## nyso (30. August 2009)

Etwas klein für meinen Geschmack aber sonst Top


----------



## 1337_alpha (30. August 2009)

Bei ferhan geht das klar 
Ne? 

Der darf das aber ich lass mich nicht so anpampen wie Xien das tut
Das ist unverschämt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

Jetzt kommen endlich mal wieder neue Bilder...

Und meine letzten waren net gut... Nur schnell aus der Hüfte 

Ich kanns halt net brauchen, wenn man innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrmal das selbe postet. Das ist in meinen Augen nur Spam...
Ich habs aber etwas ******** formuliert 

Und wenn wir schon dabe sind:

"Ja hab ich zu sehen ist es unter anderem hier:"
SysProfile ID102521 // Xien16 HTPC - Seite 11 - SysProfile Forum
Zwar nicht final aber schon recht fertig...


----------



## nyso (30. August 2009)

Auch hübsch, nur hätte ich da Noiseblocker eingebaut^^


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

Jap aber die weissen gehören halt zum Konzept


----------



## Equilibrium (30. August 2009)

@ Xien

sehe ich richtig, dass Dein Kaltgerätesteckplatz außerhalb des Netzteils liegt?


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

Ich weiss net genau was du meinst aber bei dem Case wird der Strom hinten eingesteckt und durch ein Adapterkabel nach vorne zum NT durchgeschleift...


----------



## Equilibrium (30. August 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Ich weiss net genau was du meinst aber bei dem Case wird der Strom hinten eingesteckt und durch ein Adapterkabel nach vorne zum NT durchgeschleift...


 

Ja genau das meinte ich auch!


Du bist echt ein Lötgott ...so fummelige smd´s zu löten ist schon krank, aber sehr geil


----------



## Xien16 (30. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Lötgott ...so fummelige smd´s zu löten ist schon krank, aber sehr geil



Danke 

Die LEDs mussten einfach blau sein. Das würde sonst alles total verschandeln.
Ich hab jetzt noch alle roten Stecker gewächselt.

Werden dann bald neue Bilder machen...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2009)

Endlich fertig mit dem sleeve...mehr Bilder sind im Album...:


----------



## fhantastic (1. September 2009)

das kannst du doch sicher besser


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2009)

fhantastic schrieb:


> das kannst du doch sicher besser



Den nicht so tollen Schrumpfschlauch habe ich mittlerweile verbessert......nur hatte ich nach ca 40 Bildern (die man im Tagebuch sieht) nicht die Lust nochmal neue Bilder zu machen...ist aber alles verbessert worden!


----------



## x2sound (3. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Xien16 (3. September 2009)

Ich sag mal was, dass aus dem triple post kein quad post wird...

Rot unter UV = erträgliches Orange


----------



## x2sound (3. September 2009)

....sorry für den triple 

zur Farbe : es ist oranges Sleeve...  allerdings sitzen oben zwei rote LED-Lüfter


----------



## dualbrain (3. September 2009)

lolol ... die Zeichnung ist mal kreativ 
Herrlich, dass w33dm4n sich dran versucht hat


----------



## we3dm4n (3. September 2009)

Danke für die Blumen^^

Natürlich komme ich nicht ans Original ran, wenigstens hst der Meister meine Zeichnung wahrgenommen  ^^


----------



## dualbrain (3. September 2009)

Ich dachte erst es wäre ein alte Zeichnung von mir. War also gut we3dm4n 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. September 2009)

Mit bestem Gruß an Dualbrain!  orangener Sleeve hat gerade so gereicht! Aber ich weiß ja, wo ich neuen her kriege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (3. September 2009)

Wow: Selten aber wahr: Auf dem Bild gefällt mir ALLES! Worklog?


----------



## DaxTrose (3. September 2009)

Aus Zeitgründen gibt es kein Worklog, sorry! Es kommen aber bestimmt noch mehr Bilder.
Ein paar gibt es gesammelt hier:
WaKü *** Bilder *** Thread (11) - Seite 21 - Forum de Luxx
oder im PCGHX-Forum verteilt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-462.html#post1085254
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-644.html#post1085244


----------



## x2sound (4. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## dualbrain (6. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder hier!
Das mit dem UV kommt gut. Jetzt musst Du nur noch Kontrolle in die "Sleeveverlegung" bringen, damit das auch alles wie Absicht ausschaut - denk ich mir zumindest 

Und hier das, was ich eigentlich im nächsten System zeigen wollte, das ich baue, da es aber aus Zeitmangel weiter verschoben wird, deshalb kann ich wenigstens die Sleevekombi von Grau und Orange zeigen. Find ich sehr "sportlich" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

Das Grau hat echt was

Ist schade das ich alles schon da hab, sonst würde mich das graue echt in Versuchung führen^^


----------



## ajikiri (6. September 2009)

@2hirn: geile kombo.
wenn jetzt noch dein neues system kommt...
aber ich weiss ja, irgendwann, wenn du dich mal ausgeschlafen (und ich meine schlafen am stück!) hast in deinen 4 wochen urlaub, dann wird das auch was. 
auf jeden fall freuen wir uns drauf.

naja, muss mir dann nächste woche doch auch mal wieder was bestellen.

grüsse von dem, der kocht.


----------



## BamBuchi (6. September 2009)

Ein bisschen Orange's Sleeve sieht man im ersten Pic 

Ein Sleeve + Shrink ist mir nach hinten gerutscht


----------



## ajikiri (6. September 2009)

mach den enermax-kabelbinder vom atx-strang am netzteil ab. der passt gar nicht dazu.
ansonsten ist es doch ok, da kannst du doch sicher noch bessere bilder liefern, auf denen man mehr sieht, oder?


----------



## Tripple xXx (6. September 2009)

Dam bleibt einem die Spucke weg


----------



## x2sound (6. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Joel:D (6. September 2009)

Pink als Sleeve?(wo is der kotzsmiley....ah da)!
Naja is ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache, aber das grau kommt in meinen PC


----------



## we3dm4n (6. September 2009)

Joel:D schrieb:


> Pink als Sleeve?(wo is der kotzsmiley....ah da)!
> Naja is ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache, aber das grau kommt in meinen PC



Lass doch mal ein bisschen deine andere Persönlichkeit raus 

Ich finde es garnicht schlecht


----------



## x2sound (6. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht

!!!!! wie zum Geier kommen die vielen fremden Fotos in meine Beiträge ?????


----------



## Lord_Lion (7. September 2009)

Sorry 4 Spam

aber das Bild oben ist bearbeitet worden, quasi ein Negativ, auch erkennbar an den Sachatten die heller sind als der Rest. 

Ich vemute dass das Sleeve eigentlich grün ist. hier meine Version des Bildes (copyright bei x2sound )​


----------



## we3dm4n (7. September 2009)

Ähm das war uns schon klar du Glühbirne ...


----------



## x2sound (7. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. September 2009)

Du sprichst von einem Lesben-Lila, oder auch Aubergine genannt...

Hey Nils, falls das für dich in frage kommen sollte -> Einen Käufer hättest du schon! Mich, da ich das fehlgeschlagene Projekt aus dem Contest noch fertigstellen möchte und da würde es Perfekt passen...!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (7. September 2009)

Hey Ihr Sleeve Freaks meint ihr es sieht gut aus wenn man grauen und schwarzen Sleeve in einem 24Pin Atx Strang zusammen nimmt?
MFG


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. September 2009)

*@:Onkelz-Fan94*
Da dies ein Bilderthread ist gibt es hier die Antwort! -->
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel-148.html#post1094642


----------



## dualbrain (7. September 2009)

Hervorragend in-vino-veritas!


----------



## x2sound (8. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Floro (9. September 2009)

Hier ein Paar Bilder
Danke an Nils 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. September 2009)

schöne Bilder! Welche Kamera war dafür verantwortlich?


----------



## Floro (9. September 2009)

Dankeschön 
Die Kamera ist eine Sanyo E60, die haptsächlich wegen der guten Makro-Aufnahmen gekauft wurde.


----------



## x2sound (9. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## fhantastic (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. September 2009)

Der graue Sleeve macht irgendwie schon was her!
Naja morgen kommen auch mal Bilder von mir und wenn ich glück hab und Nils Sozial^^ war hat er mir noch eine kleine Probe des grauen mit rein getan!
Dann wird endlich schwarz, weiß \,,/ (`,´) \,,/ gesleeved!
MFG


----------



## Xien16 (9. September 2009)

Ja Grau hat wirklich was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (10. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (10. September 2009)

So guckt mal was gerade bei mir angekommen ist!
Nur schade das die Post Nils´s Kunstwerk zerstört hat
Naja hab mal ganz klein mit nem alten Lüfter angefangen ist aber schon ganz gut geworden!
Sobald der Rest meiner Bestellung da ist gehts dann richtig los!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## x2sound (10. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2009)

teilweise recht gelungene Bilder von der Perspektive her. NUr das Bildrauschen stört ziemlich.


----------



## Xien16 (11. September 2009)

Für alle, denen miene letzten zu düster waren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (12. September 2009)

Alles wird mittlerweile immer schicker ... die kleine Sleever-Familie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (12. September 2009)

@ nils, sins schon doll bald kommen pics von mir


----------



## oldmanDF (12. September 2009)

Erster Versuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man echt süchtig werden! 

MfG

Nachschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (12. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## dualbrain (13. September 2009)

Das volle Programm


----------



## sNook (13. September 2009)

Horrible -.-


----------



## x2sound (13. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Aeroth (13. September 2009)

das mit dem 1 Grünen sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. September 2009)

Jo... Is mal nen Kontrast...


----------



## sNook (13. September 2009)

Oha junge,junge :/

Ich würde mal schleunigst die UV-Röhren rausnehmen, das ist ja Folterung!
Und die LEDs über dem MB wenn da welche sind, bitte auch sofort entfernen -.-

Grüße


----------



## kays (13. September 2009)

@ x2sound - wie lang ist denn die UV Kathode rechts ? die schaut ja riesig aus 


Power/Reset Platine vom TJ07



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß kays


----------



## jokerx3 (13. September 2009)

hier mal mein künste  gestern angekommen der sleeve


----------



## kays (13. September 2009)

wo ist der Fehler ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (13. September 2009)

Da sind nur 4x pins gesleevt 

E: Oder 5x, sieht man nicht soo gut!^^


----------



## kays (13. September 2009)

rischtisch, da fehlt ein kabel...da ist mir bisschen der sleeve ausgegangen  und das auch noch am sonntag...nenene


----------



## x2sound (13. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## kays (13. September 2009)

ahhhh das kann sein, dank dir für die aufklärung 

gruß kays


----------



## x2sound (13. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## sNook (13. September 2009)

Irgendwann kommt jeder in das alter, wo er sowas nicht mehr schön findet


----------



## x2sound (14. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## sNook (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das wir ungefähr im gleichen Alter sind 
Deswegen war es auch ein bisschen Ironie dahinter 

Aber gut, Geschmack ist geschmack. Aber ich finde zumindest die Roten Lüfter sollte raus und evtl. könnteste das alte MB noch mit nem schnieken Lack aufwerten, an manchen Stellen 

Alibibiiiild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (14. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## dualbrain (14. September 2009)

Hey Farbschema von den Mc-Laren Mercedes. Sportlich, sportlich


----------



## sNook (14. September 2009)

Das bild ist wirklich ziemlich gut 

OT: Du bist wirklich schon 40 
Sorry, ich glaube dann verwechsele ich dich^^
Ich bin zarte *hust* 15 *hust* NOCH 

Wie dem auch sei, soviel UV tut niemandem gut


----------



## x2sound (14. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. September 2009)

Mal ein paar neue von mir (leider sind an zwei stellen mein Schrumpfschlauch beim Putzen (schon wieder) verrutscht) aber was solls das wird demnächst noch gerichtet....:


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

oh hat dir auch deine frau farbe an pc geworfen ?? xD
bild folgt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. September 2009)

F!ghter schrieb:


> oh hat dir auch deine frau farbe an pc geworfen ?? xD
> bild folgt



Auch...???:


----------



## we3dm4n (14. September 2009)

Ich denke, er meint nysos Maleur damit


----------



## XFX-Rocker (14. September 2009)

Sehr geil Crackpipeboy 

Hab mein Modellboot gesleeved  ... Pc kommt auch bald

LG


----------



## fhantastic (14. September 2009)

Hier mal wieder eines meiner langweiligen bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (14. September 2009)

langweilig ?   gestochen scharf würd ich eher sagen  
...also ich find's klasse


----------



## kays (15. September 2009)

fhantastic schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eines meiner langweiligen bilder



zustimm, das 10000000000 bild wo man nur den sleeve sieht..gäääähn


----------



## ole88 (15. September 2009)

@x2sound, was meinst du mit mb lackieren? meinst nich nyso oder?

werd sobald mein sleeve da ist euch mal schöne bilder präsentieren und nich so langweiliges ding ^^


----------



## ajikiri (15. September 2009)

fhantastic schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eines meiner langweiligen bilder



nein, nicht langweilig, nur unproffessionell...

warum? adern verlaufen nicht in schön geschwungenen bögen und sehen irgendwie unaufgeräumt aus, so wie sie da wahllos nebeneinander liegen. 
ausserdem hast du dein farbschema nicht konsequent durchgezogen, siehe grau UND schwarz. 
was sind das da rechts vom sleeve für komische flecken im hintergrund, kaffee verschüttet?
oh ja, der hintergrund? sieht etwas nach leitplanke aus, findest du nicht? wohnst du neben der autobahn?

fällt mir noch was ein?

tja, eigentlich nur, dass es eben wieder ein perfektes bild ist. 
also nimm mich nicht so ernst. 

ach so, aber den rahmen find ich wirklich etwas zu dick.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. September 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man die Sleeve-Bilder einfach nicht so ernst nehmen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (15. September 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Sleeve-Bilder einfach nicht so ernst nehmen!


Ja sicher, aber auf dauer wirds langweilig sich in jedem 3. Post nur den Sleeve anzuschauen, da seh ich lieber nur Sata Kabel mit Shrink und allen drum und dran und weiss das da bisschen arbeit drin steckt als immer nur den Sleeve abzulichten 

grüße kays


----------



## Xien16 (15. September 2009)

"*Der >>> Sleeve-Bilder <<< Thread*"

Da steht nix von Shrink oder Kabel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast ja recht... Mit Stecker und Kabel ist es natürlich immer besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

kays schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber auf dauer wirds langweilig sich in jedem 3. Post nur den Sleeve anzuschauen, da seh ich lieber nur Sata Kabel mit Shrink und allen drum und dran und weiss das da bisschen arbeit drin steckt als immer nur den Sleeve abzulichten
> 
> grüße kays


Den Sleeve in Szene zu bringen und davon super Bilder zu machen kann aber auch einiges an Arbeit sein


----------



## x2sound (15. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Xien16 (15. September 2009)

Ach was... Lack hat auf dem MoBo selbst nix verlogen


----------



## kays (15. September 2009)

kein komentar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nike334 (15. September 2009)

Ist das ein Netzteilstarter? Mann, den orangen Sleeve sollte ich mir auch irgendwann mal gönnen...


----------



## kays (15. September 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> *Ist das ein Netzteilstarter?* Mann, den orangen Sleeve sollte ich mir auch irgendwann mal gönnen...



japp


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. September 2009)

Hier was von mir mit meiner neuen Cam:


----------



## kays (15. September 2009)

das PCI-e Kabel schaut ja mal geil aus mit den roten Steckern..Original ?

gruß kays


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. September 2009)

Jo die sind Original....
Das Kabel is von nem Eneremax NT.....
Wenn ich mit dem NT vertig bin habe ich fast alle Farben an Sleeve:
Schwarz, Grün, Orange, Weiss und Rot.


----------



## sNook (15. September 2009)

Nee nimm es mir nicht böse 
Aber ich denke, was von Ferhan ist, ist wohl bedeutend qualitativer.
Ich bin doch auch nicht begabt darin, trotzdem muss man das sehen.

Ausserdem: 
Ich weiß nicht ob jemand bei dir etwas lackieren möchte oder ein Windows haben will, da andere dies ebendfalls "MDPC-Liker" machen [Martma,quakemasterg,Staati]

Grüße

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

@ Xien 16:
Pulvern hat aber auch Nachteile, ich bevorzuge eine professionelle Lackierung

Alibibild: Aquaero Kabel voher - nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2009)

Leute, dies ist ein Bilderthread und keine Diskussionsrunde über gewerbliches Modding. 
14 Beiträge als Spam entsorgt....
wie üblich -> ab jetzt auch mit Strafpunkten....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (16. September 2009)

auch wieder sleeve, ein vorgeschmack


----------



## x2sound (16. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## kays (16. September 2009)

x2sound schrieb:


> ...sorry, für die schlechte Qualli, aber man kann zumindest sehen, dass das Grau super geil zu den weißen Dingern passt



sauuuuuuu geil


----------



## dualbrain (16. September 2009)

Hehehe - sehr schöne Begründung für Grün 

Mach aber noch den weißen Lüsterstecker weg: Der beste Ort dafür ist der runde Behälter, der häufig unter oder neben einem Tisch zu finden ist


----------



## x2sound (16. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## jokerx3 (17. September 2009)

grasshüpferpackung :p
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/69085-tagebuch-zwilling-s-lancool-k58-mod.html


----------



## Shibi (18. September 2009)

Sieht gut aus. 
Das einzige was noch fehlt ist das grün Lackieren der Grafikkartenblende.

PS: Dir ist unten bei den Frontanschlüssen ein Sleeve aus dem Shrink gerutscht, das solltest du noch nachbessern.


mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (18. September 2009)

Heute ist ein wenig Sleeve angekommen, so um die 70 Meter. 

@dualbrain/Nils

Das ging schön fix und danke für die Sleeveproben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (18. September 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdfan (19. September 2009)

Ist das ein Lian Li A05NB?


----------



## sNook (19. September 2009)

Ist es !

Und ein seehr schönes noch dazu!
Nette idee mit dem Netzteil Xien


----------



## Xien16 (19. September 2009)

Ja es ist ein A05NB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## XFX-Rocker (19. September 2009)

Das ist ja extrem sauber


----------



## Housemaister (19. September 2009)

So hier auch mal ein Foto von meinem ATX Sleeve und meinem Selbstgebautem Pin-Remover


----------



## Hektor123 (19. September 2009)

@Xien: In den ersten Bilder so es so geräumig aus.^^ Sehr herrlicher Anblick
@Housemeister: Was ist das für ein ATX Stecker?
Sry für OT, hab aber grad kein Bild parat aufm Rechner.
Und Lob muss man ja auch mal raus lassen.


----------



## ajikiri (20. September 2009)

@xien: geiles teil. wie wäre es denn mit einem flacheren lüfter auf der graka, damit es etwas weniger wuchtig wirkt?


----------



## Xien16 (20. September 2009)

Hatte ich mal...

Das sah aber nicht gut aus und der Lüfter war auch noch viel lauter.
Dazu kommt noch, dass weisser Lack nicht an das geile Fractal-weiss rankommt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krontos95 (20. September 2009)

Hab mal ne frage 
Ich würde auch gerne sleeven aber hab n sharkoon silent strom 560 watt mit flachkabeln kann ich die adern da irendwie rausbekommen??? 
Hat vlt jemand das schonmal gemacht ???


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (20. September 2009)

So mal wieder was von mir!
Naja was den Stifft angeht bin halt grad bissle in SLeevefieber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## fhantastic (20. September 2009)

Ich weiss ihr könnt meine langweiligen Bilder nicht leiden aber ich verschon euch trotzdem nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (22. September 2009)

aus meinem aktuellen Projekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. September 2009)

@ fhantastic: Erst dickes dann dünnes Sleeve ??? (verlängert schon klar aber wie )

Bei mir hat sich leider noch nichts getan:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/crackpipeboy-albums-neue-gamemachine-1929.html


----------



## fhantastic (22. September 2009)

ich versteh deine Frage irgendwie nich


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> @ fhantastic: Erst dickes dann dünnes Sleeve ??? (verlängert schon klar aber wie )
> 
> Bei mir hat sich leider noch nichts getan:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/crackpipeboy-albums-neue-gamemachine-1929.html


Er hat die Stränge einzeln gesleevet und dann das Stück, was hinterm Mainboardtray verschwinden mit einem Einzelsleeve samt Shrink für Waküchläuche fixiert. 
Das ist der einzelne "Dicke", den du meinst: Schlauch-Sleeve-Kit und die Einzelssleeve`s ergeben sich ja von selbst, ne!? 

Edit: Er hat zusätzlich eine ATX-Verlängerung scwarz orange gesleevet, die man dann auch nur sehen würde im eingebauten Zustand....



fhantastic schrieb:


> ich versteh deine Frage irgendwie nich


Er meint wahrscheinlich den ATX Strang! Erst den Schlauch Sleeve vom NT und dann die Einzeladern, die man im Endeffekt bei eingebautem Board nur sehen würde. Je nach dem, wo das NT noch verbaut ist, halt noch ein Stück vom "dicken" Einzelstrang bzw. Schlauch Sleeve-Kit....

und noch ein Bild für den Fred:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (22. September 2009)

Spitzöööö!

Der BIG-Sleeve ist in jedem Konjunkturpaket drin und auch die Riesenshrinks. Ist eigentlich schon immer so gedacht gewesen, dass man es so anwendet


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. September 2009)

Sry für OT aber Danke für die Antwort....


----------



## Mirar (22. September 2009)

So mein Erstlingwerk:
Ich finde das kann sich schon sehen lassen.


----------



## Mirar (23. September 2009)

So..
Heute angekommen, wird aber warscheinlich erst in ner Woche ans Netzteil gebracht.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (23. September 2009)

So hier ist mal was von mir ^^


----------



## kays (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (25. September 2009)

Hier noch ein 4 pin kabel von meinem alten NT und mit Handycam gemacht


----------



## x2sound (25. September 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## kays (25. September 2009)

x2sound schrieb:


> @kays : sieht super aus
> ...ich hätte die vorher wohl besser abstauben sollen



Dank Dir, das mit dem Staub fällt mich auch erst immer hinterher auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. September 2009)

Mal ein ganz ganz anderer Sleeve:


----------



## DaxTrose (26. September 2009)

Hatte heute mal die Gelegenheit meinen Rechenknecht bei Tageslicht abzubilden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (27. September 2009)

gefällt mir gleich 100x besser als mit diesem ganzen uv krims krams


----------



## kays (27. September 2009)

@ dax - schaut sehr geil aus...die ram kühler kommen wir auch bekannt vor 

gruß kays


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (28. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz ganz anderer Sleeve:


lol, da beschäftigt sich wohl noch jemand ausser mir mit hifi-zeugs.
was sind das für ls-strippen?
kommen mir bekannt vor.


----------



## sNook (28. September 2009)

Nabend,

ich präsentiere hiermit einmal mein Erstlingswerk in Sachen SATA-Kabel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. September 2009)

fhantastic schrieb:


> gefällt mir gleich 100x besser als mit diesem ganzen uv krims krams


THX, ist aber kein UV-Effekt dabei. Wird nur mit weißen LEDs angeleuchtet und hinter dem Mainboard-Tray sind orangene LEDs!



kays schrieb:


> @ dax - schaut sehr geil aus...die ram kühler kommen wir auch bekannt vor
> gruß kays


Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu leugnen, aber meine sind von Revoltec!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (28. September 2009)

@ Daxtrose Sieht sehr sehr schön aus nice.Meine Sleeves Sind auf dem weg zu mir  Kommen also auch bald neue Bilder  Hier Noch ein Bild von einer älteren bestellung


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. September 2009)

@DaxTrose Sieht echt geil aus 

Hier mal meine gesammelten MDPC zeichnungen:


----------



## Krontos95 (29. September 2009)

hab das conector extraktor kit von sunbeam aber der atx remover tuts überhaubt nicht lässt sich nicht richtig rein drücken oder mach ich was falsch kennt wer das problem?? 
Und wollt mal fragen welchen sleev ich für molex kabel brauche wenn ich die alle zusammen sleeven will und welchen schrumpfschlauch dann???


----------



## sNook (29. September 2009)

-----> *Der >>> Sleeve-Bilder <<< Thread*  <--------

Bitte im How-To nachfragen 

E: Bitte keine Doppelposts


----------



## fhantastic (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (2. Oktober 2009)

Mehr davon gibt in meinem Tagebuch


----------



## Andreas_andy (2. Oktober 2009)

Meine erste lieferung von Sleeve!
Danke Nils!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Sleeve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde am wochende mein Pc weiter Sleeven...
weitere Bilder gibs in meinem Tagebuch

gruß andy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Oktober 2009)

Blauer Sleeve ist auch iwie selten oder bzw ich hab ihn wenig gesehen.


----------



## dualbrain (5. Oktober 2009)

Crackpipeboy: Doch - und sogar seit gestern auf MDPC: MDPC 033 | 033 by Janik M. aka Xien16

Der gute alte Lötgott Xien16


----------



## kingminos (6. Oktober 2009)

wenn man sich aber anguckt wie das Netzkabel aussieht mit dem Schrumpfschlauch ist der nicht mehr 1000000 Dollar wert


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

kingminos schrieb:


> wenn man sich aber anguckt wie das Netzkabel aussieht mit dem Schrumpfschlauch ist der nicht mehr 1000000 Dollar wert


*@Kingminos: *
Erstmal nachmachen, dann meckern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (7. Oktober 2009)

ne nicht nachmachen, besser machen


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (7. Oktober 2009)

Nur für dich kingminos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FatalMistake (7. Oktober 2009)

verdammt sieht das geil aus!!! hätt ich nur nen passenden rechner, genügend zeit und das nötige kleingeld....


----------



## Xien16 (7. Oktober 2009)

Was heisst da Kleingeld... Die Hardware mit Sleeve ist für 4-500 Euro zu haben.
Eine Idee muss man haben, sonst sieht das etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (7. Oktober 2009)

Das ist überhaupt die Idee Xien, magste mal ein Vorher/Nachher bild posten?!


----------



## Xien16 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich doch grad 
Musst dir nur noch die Sleeves wegdenken und dien Ninja durch den Thermalright ersetzen...


----------



## nemetona (7. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ibatz! (7. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## x2sound (8. Oktober 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## dualbrain (8. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schlecht für ein olles 4-pin "dickmolex" 
Nur Dein Weißabgleich könnt mal n bissl was vertragen, dann kommen die Bilder auch besser


----------



## Invidia (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie habt ihr den Sleeve in das NT bekommen? Ich hab kruz davor mit Schrumpfschlauch gearbeitet und dann die Kabel etwas reingeschoben.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Oktober 2009)

Invidia schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr den Sleeve in das NT bekommen? Ich hab kruz davor mit Schrumpfschlauch gearbeitet und dann die Kabel etwas reingeschoben.


 
Aufgemacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invidia (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja schon klar, aber ich mein das der Schrumpfschlauch nicht zu sehen ist. Hab es wie du gemacht einfach etwas Isoband drüber ^^


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Oktober 2009)

Invidia schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, aber ich mein das der Schrumpfschlauch nicht zu sehen ist. Hab es wie du gemacht einfach etwas Isoband drüber ^^


 
ähem das ist kein Iso-Band..das ist auch Shrink nur größer


----------



## x2sound (9. Oktober 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

Invidia schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, aber ich mein das der Schrumpfschlauch nicht zu sehen ist. Hab es wie du gemacht einfach etwas Isoband drüber ^^


Je nach PSU platz und Bauform kannst du die Einzeladern shrinken und im Netzteilgehäuse verstecken und mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren, je nach Platz...Oder du nimmst einfach den Schlauchsleeve von nils, wenn du nicht die Adern einzeln haben willst


----------



## graebens (9. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## we3dm4n (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich versuche mich hierdrin auch mal...


----------



## exa (10. Oktober 2009)

da guckt rot raus^^


----------



## dualbrain (10. Oktober 2009)

Equilibrium: Schickes Teil!!!
w33dm4n: Schaut nach nem Ostfriesen aus - oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Oktober 2009)

x2sound schrieb:


> Diese ollen Dickies kann man aber auch wunderbar zum LED Cluster umfunktionieren
> In der Buchse z.B. passen die 3mm LEDs wie angegossen.




Danke für den Tip!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xien16 (10. Oktober 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> w33dm4n: Schaut nach nem Ostfriesen aus - oder?



Das hab ich doch auch gedacht...
Höhere Steigung und nicht so blickdicht...


----------



## Andreas_andy (10. Oktober 2009)

Ordnung muss sein....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stna1981 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi, mal ne Frage an die Experten: ich will in mein MB-Tray Löcher für Kabelführung machen, welche Größe müsste ein Lock für ein gesleevtes ATX-Kabel haben? 36(12*3) * 6(2*3) oder doch etwas größer?


----------



## exa (12. Oktober 2009)

Diese Frage gehört NICHT in den Sleeve-Bilder-Thread! sondern dahin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html

nichts desto trotz: mind. so, das der ATX Stecker hindurchpasst...

dessen Maße sind wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe 52mmx16mm, ich würde also ein Loch von 6x2cm empfehlen...


----------



## x2sound (12. Oktober 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## sNook (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (12. Oktober 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## sNook (12. Oktober 2009)

Möchtest du ein nächtliches Battle mit mir beginnen?! 

Innovation ftw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schittie (12. Oktober 2009)

So jetzt zeige ich doch auch mal mein schönen US-Import.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Hektor123 (12. Oktober 2009)

So, hab endlich mal Zeit gefunden, mein Wochenwerk abzulichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Den Untergrund habe ich übrigens auch gesleeved


----------



## dualbrain (12. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!!
x2sound: Man merkt, dass Du in ner Disco lebst 

Hektor: Hab auch ne Liege (übrigens sehr schön gesleeved Deine Teile!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... für Leute gemacht, die es gern extrem subtil wollen


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Oktober 2009)

...und jedes Mal, wenn Du eine neue Farbe raus bringst, möchte ich einen neuen Rechner mit diesem Sleeve bauen!  Ich bräuchte einfach mehr Zeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (13. Oktober 2009)

Dein Orange-Style ist der bisher beste, den ich gesehen hab!


----------



## UnnerveD (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh man Nils... Der blaue schaut ja auch wieder Hammer aus...

ich weiß so langsam gar nicht mehr was ich als nächstes bestellen soll, geschweige denn, wann ich das alles sleeven soll 

Naja - erstmal orange / rot / schwarz (nach-)bestellen fürs aktuelle Projekt; der blaue wird danach sein zu Hause finden

mfG

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Sieht schon echt gut aus diese Sleeverei


----------



## Hektor123 (13. Oktober 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Hektor: Hab auch ne Liege (übrigens sehr schön gesleeved Deine Teile!)



Hehe,
deine sieht aber noch ne Spur geiler aus 
Das blau ist auch wieder sehr geil
Da fällt die Wahl echt schwer.


----------



## x2sound (13. Oktober 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Oktober 2009)

Meine ersten Versuche mit den MDPC-X Sleeves =D
Kann die S-ATA Kabel noch nicht einbauen, Bilder vom eingebautem Zustand folgen aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (13. Oktober 2009)

ruhig etwas strammer ziehen, die Kabelfarbe sieht man teils noch deutlich durch.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das habe ich auch bemerkt ^^
Wie gesagt, das erste mal^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. Oktober 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> ...und jedes Mal, wenn Du eine neue Farbe raus bringst, möchte ich einen neuen Rechner mit diesem Sleeve bauen!  Ich bräuchte einfach mehr Zeit!


 ja ich auch aber bei mir is ddas Geld Schuld


----------



## Hektor123 (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (13. Oktober 2009)

@Hektor123
schaut echt geil aus!Ich will meine Kabel genauso sleeven aber ich glaub der blaue Sleeve ist zu hell


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey, G-A-I, auf Seite 59, erster Post hat Dualbrain die neuen, dunkleren blauen gepostet.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (14. Oktober 2009)

ist ja der Hammer! Danke! *freu* jetzt weiß ich was ich mir zu Weihnachten schenk xD


----------



## Hektor123 (14. Oktober 2009)

Jup, der Dunkelblau ist natürlich geil, bei mir wärs dann aber etwas zu dunkel insgesamt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (14. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön Hektor - bin ja mittlerweile n Fan von Dir


----------



## Hektor123 (14. Oktober 2009)

Du Labertasche 
Just 4 U: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man einmal die richtige Taktik hat gehts einfach. Werd bald mein ATX nochmal neumachen, weiß aber noch nicht ob meine jetzige Verlängerung ausreicht.
Mit meinem Skalpell gehts nun wunderbar, vorallem das Markieren auf den Kabeln selber


----------



## dualbrain (14. Oktober 2009)

Bessere Spannung und Shrink-Länge geht nicht - find ich *perfekt*! Was machst Du denn mit dem Skalpell? Nachträglich Shrinks schneiden? Sag kurz, ich denke da hat jeder was von, selbst in einem Bilderthread 

Aber da dies ein Bilderthread ist, deshalb mach ich auch mal Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (14. Oktober 2009)

Unter anderem, aber auch nur damit wirklich alle gleichmäßig lang sind, wenns mal nicht ganz so hingehauen hat.
Eig ist das Skalpell recht praktisch, um sich ne Markierung auf dem Kabel zu machen. Wenn man es so machen will, dass der Sleeve direkt an der Buchse anfängt, habe ich den Kabel ungesleevt in die Buchse gesteckt und direkt am Rand mit dem Messer ne kleine Ritze reingemacht. So weiß man immer wo der Sleeve aufhört bzw. anfängt. Viel blabla für die schönste Nebensache der Welt   
€: Die Liege passt perfekt zum Fotos machen, muss mir auch mal eine in schwarz kaufen


----------



## God-Among-Insects (14. Oktober 2009)

@Dualbrain

kannst du ein Foto machen wo man mehr sieht?z.b wie beim Hektor

noch ne wichtige Frage welchen Schrumpfschlauch benutzt du eig? für den Grand Bleu gibts ja keine!


----------



## Hektor123 (14. Oktober 2009)

schwarzen?

Für orange gibts ja auch keinen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Warum ist denn der Zweite von oben so dick und der erste so dünn? Sind da 2 Kabel drin?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist dick?  Sind doch Alle gleich....


----------



## Celina'sPapa (15. Oktober 2009)

Im 2. und 4. von unten gesehen stecken 2 Kabel drin. So isses zumindest bei mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Jup, sieht auch so aus, die beiden sind meiner Meinung nach etwas dicker. Ich glaub bei meinem Bequietsch hat einer auch 2 Kabel.


----------



## Xien16 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja lasst das nur dran


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat denn was von abmachen gesagt? 
Den ATX-Strang lass ich in Ruhe, mir ist das Ding schonmal gestorben, nochmal riskier ich das nicht.


----------



## dualbrain (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ja, so, blau blau blau, blüht der  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (16. Oktober 2009)

Gehts dir gut?? 
Blau ist bei mir nur das Frostschutzmittel


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Oktober 2009)

Guckst du......


----------



## sNook (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Dom (18. Oktober 2009)

Das erinnert mich an was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (18. Oktober 2009)

Eeeey  
Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht 

Sieht gut aus 

Nur wie in alles in der Welt hast du das in das Mousebungee reingekriegt ?
Bei mir passts nimmer


----------



## Janny (18. Oktober 2009)

Find ich auch Geil, die Farbe bockt


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Oktober 2009)

Beim Zusammenbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## graebens (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invidia (20. Oktober 2009)

Wie lang schneidet ihr den Schrumpfschlauch? das sieht bei euch alles so gut aus ^^

Bei mir ist das ziemlich unregelmäßig...obwohl ich alle Stücke gleich lang mache.


----------



## graebens (20. Oktober 2009)

Schrumpfschlauch ist bei mir 1,2cm lang


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Oktober 2009)

Invidia schrieb:


> Wie lang schneidet ihr den Schrumpfschlauch? das sieht bei euch alles so gut aus ^^
> 
> Bei mir ist das ziemlich unregelmäßig...obwohl ich alle Stücke gleich lang mache.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, bei mir sind auch alle gleich lang, aber das Endergebnis sieht auch nicht so perfekt aus...?!?!


----------



## graebens (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (21. Oktober 2009)

Illegale Sleeve-Waffe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (21. Oktober 2009)

das war das erste, dass mich in den letzten 48 stunden zum lachen gebracht hat, danke.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Oktober 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Illegale Sleeve-Waffe:


gab's da nicht mal 'Nen Waffenschein für?
Möchte mal das Gesicht auf'm Amt sehen, wenn Du dafür einen beantragst!
Oder die rufen gleich die Leute mit der Ich-hab-mich-lieb-Weste, die wo hinten zugeärmelt wird.....


ajikiri schrieb:


> das war das erste, dass mich in den letzten 48 stunden zum lachen gebracht hat, danke.


Stimmt!
Da vergisst man den stressigsten Arbeitstag und den Wecker, der in 5 Stunden weckt (wollte ich den nicht an die Wand klatschen?)


Prima Leute!


----------



## God-Among-Insects (22. Oktober 2009)

das erste Mal ^^ ist übrigens nicht der Sleeve von Nils! sondern ein "Industrie Sleeve" kann aber sogar sein dass es der Gleiche ist!

am im Januar werden dann alle Kabel Blau/Schwarz gesleevt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (22. Oktober 2009)

"Der Gleiche" kann nicht sein


----------



## Tuneup (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab mein System schon vor ca 2 Monaten komplett gesleeved, aber erst seit kurzem ne relativ gute Kamera^^
Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbstverständlich Sleeve von Nils  Leider ist das Ergebnis nicht überall ganz schön, und auch alles andere als gleichmäßig. War halt das erste mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabelsalat -.- ... Wieso? Das NT versperrt die hälfte des Loches welche für die Kabel vorgesehen waren...Und hinterm Mainboard-Tray an der Kante 8also wo die kabel nach vorne kommen sollten) ist eine durchgängige verstrebung angebracht zur stabilisierung, blöd nur das so fast kein Kabel durch geht -.- Habe auch kein Dremel -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal als entschuldigung: Hatte keine zeit/Lust vorher noch Staub zu wischen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Oktober 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Hab mein System schon vor ca 2 Monaten komplett gesleeved, aber erst seit kurzem ne relativ gute Kamera^^
> ... Wieso? Das NT versperrt die hälfte des Loches welche für die Kabel vorgesehen waren...Und hinterm Mainboard-Tray an der Kante 8also wo die kabel nach vorne kommen sollten) ist eine durchgängige verstrebung angebracht zur stabilisierung, blöd nur das so fast kein Kabel durch geht -.- Habe auch kein Dremel -.-



Sorry, aber versuche doch 'einfach' (wird sicher _nicht _einfach) mal, die Kabel bzw. die einzelnen Adern zu ordnen, so dass sie paralel zueinander laufen und nicht kreuz und quer.

Das bringt sicher zwei Sachen:


Stunden an Beschäftigung
etliche _nicht _jugendfreie Wörter aus Deinem Munde
einen viel besseren Eindruck



grüße

Jochen

P.S.: nein, ich zeige keine Bilder von meinem Rechner......


----------



## Tuneup (23. Oktober 2009)

Mhh..das ist wohl wirklich einfacher gesagt als getan..
Wie soll ich das denn machen das z.B. die 6Pin von den Grakas parallel liegen?! Oder zumindets nicht kreuzen.

Und dann noch nach hinten führen...
Ich denke das hält dann ein tag und dann wars das 

über Tipps wie ich sowas hinbekomme wäre ich dennoch dankbar da der plan an sich nicht schlecht ist^^


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Oktober 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Wiso verschwinden hier eigentlich meine Posts???



Waren denn Bilder im Post? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (23. Oktober 2009)

X wie eXtreme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## graebens (26. Oktober 2009)

Was das für Sleeve @McZonk ?


----------



## McZonk (26. Oktober 2009)

graebens schrieb:


> Was das für Sleeve @McZonk ?


Spezial - und mal nicht von MDPC-X  Findet ihr bei Conrad  afair unter der Bezeichnung Geflechtschlauch.


----------



## dualbrain (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist die Flammbeständigkeitsmarkierung () bei Industriesleeve. Gibt es bei Conrad und Co.


----------



## graebens (26. Oktober 2009)

Werd Dir aber nie untreu Nilsn  so gute Connections gibt man ned auf


----------



## jokerx3 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich liebe MDPC Sleeve, nächste bestellung ist schon im warenkorb 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nils kann auch mal böse zeichnen! Vorallem wenn einer unterwegs die WAre verschwinden lässt und er es nochmal schicken musste.

vielen Dank nochmal dafür Nils!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2009)

@Equilibrium

Sieht absolut Sp9itze aus! Freu mich schon auf mehr^^


----------



## x2sound (31. Oktober 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## mayo (31. Oktober 2009)

Brauchte mal ein Paar Farbproben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nixtreme (31. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> X wie eXtreme



Mein erster Gedanke war dass jetzt schon sleeves gesleevt werden ^^
Sieht aber geil aus, muss man ja sagen!


----------



## God-Among-Insects (1. November 2009)

@ mayo

die dunkelblauen sind die Grand Bleu oder? sind die so glänzend oder macht es der Blitz??


----------



## mayo (1. November 2009)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> @ mayo
> 
> die dunkelblauen sind die Grand Bleu oder? sind die so glänzend oder macht es der Blitz??


Ja ist der GrandBlue, bei Sonnenschein und schneller Automatik, ohne Blitz! Iwi hat das ganze Zimmer reflektiert ...

editt:
werd mal ein Bildchen bei ausgeglichenem Licht machen  
@ dualbrain: sry für die leichte Farbabweichung, war sehr hell im Zimmer, normalerweise ist der GB etwas dunkler


----------



## McZonk (2. November 2009)

Man darf an dieser Stelle daran erinnern:
*Bilderthread.
*
Daher sind hier auch zwei Postings "verschwunden".


----------



## Xien16 (2. November 2009)

Als darf God-Among-Insects Fragen zu einem Bild stellen und ich nicht?

Sehr konsequent aber wenn ihr mich nicht braucht ists ja ok


----------



## mayo (2. November 2009)

Leider sind die Lichtbedingungen in meiner "Kammer" sehr dürftig... 
Besser krieg ich es leider immo nicht hin, *schandeübermeinhaupt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (2. November 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Als darf God-Among-Insects Fragen zu einem Bild stellen und ich nicht?
> 
> Sehr konsequent aber wenn ihr mich nicht braucht ists ja ok


Es wäre mir neu, dass dein letzer Post, der gelöscht wurde, eine Frage enthielt. Auf all zu lange Diskussionen hier im Thread möchte ich mich jetzt auch nicht einlassen. Dazu haben wir das PN-System. (Nutz das bitte, wenn wir darüber noch diskutieren wollen/sollen)

Zwei Dinge habe ich dennoch noch:
1. Solche Posts, wie dein Letzer, brauchen wir nicht.
2. Wollen wir dich gewiss nicht los haben. Poste doch einfach ein schnelles Bild mit in deinen Beitrag und schon sind wir alle zufrieden. Gerade in Bilderthreads fahren wir recht harte Linie.  (das Teil heißt ja nicht umsonst so)

Ab jetzt bitte on Topic - und sollte noch etwas sein: PNs nutzen.


----------



## Xien16 (2. November 2009)

Die Frage war ob das ne ganz neue Farbe ist...

Sieht nämlich eher wie Aquamirn mit schlechtem Weissabgleich als wie Grand Blau aus. Das 2. Bild ist schon besser 

Und bitte keine "schnellen" Bilder von so schönem Sleeve machen 
Das braucht alles seine Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (3. November 2009)

Die Post war daaaaa  suuuperschnell... wie immer  Danke Nils 







 edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. November 2009)

x2sound schrieb:


> Danke Nils



Hi!

Entschuldigt, wenn ich kein Bild poste, aber bei mir ist (noch!!) nix gesleevt.
Aber: wer ist Nils?
und: wie komme ich da dran?
Ich will mir nämlich für mein nächstes Projekt auch den schönen blau-weißen (und evtl. noch schwarz und silber) Sleeve zulegen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. November 2009)

der typ der das sleeve verkauf

MDPC-X | No compromise!


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

nils du bist der beste danke nochmal für alles.


----------



## Hektor123 (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (5. November 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## dualbrain (6. November 2009)

Sehr gelungen!!!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

Oh man.. Oh man.. Wenn man das Sleeve hier sieht, und dann sieht wie mein Rechner Momentan mit dem bunten Netzteil von Tagan rumgurkt wird man ganz neidisch  Ich denk ich werde das Tagen Pipe Rock (700W) an irgendjemand verkaufen und mir ein nicht überdimensionerten 550W von Corsair holen. Allein das Design 

Ihr könnt euch schonmal auf Bilder freuen


----------



## x2sound (6. November 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

Die LEDs sehen Gesleevt echt gut aus...
Bei mir gehen die beim Sleeven öfters Kaputt weil beim Shrinken durch die Wärme das Plastik schmilzt..


----------



## x2sound (8. November 2009)

edit : fremdes Foto gelöscht


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. November 2009)

Am Samstag hab ich meine Lieferung bekommen  find die Zeichnung genial!
und heute meine PCI-e Leitung gesleevt.Leider gefählt mir meine Arbeit üb
erhaupt nicht!werde es alles nochmal sleeven damits sauber ausschaut.morgen folgen Bilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

Einer von 4 schönen "Earl Grey´s"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist mir bei diesem der Sleeve aufgegangen und ich habs zu spät bemerkt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (10. November 2009)

Sieht ja richtig geil aus aber du solltest die Enden des Sleeves leicht anschmoren 

Auf dem zweiten Bild gehen nämlich schon die Fasern auseinander...


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Sieht ja richtig geil aus aber du solltest die Enden des Sleeves leicht anschmoren
> 
> Auf dem zweiten Bild gehen nämlich schon die Fasern auseinander...



Ja, weiß ich. Deshalb heißt das Bild ja auch "SLEEVE AUFGEGANGEN" 
Da ist mir ein kleines Missgeschick passiert


----------



## dualbrain (10. November 2009)

Schönster "Tech-Look" Mayo!


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Schönster "Tech-Look" Mayo!


Merci! Das aus Deinem Munde/Tastatur 

€: sonst gibts Ärger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (10. November 2009)

Jaja diese Alibis...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (10. November 2009)

Schicke Sachen, da muss ich auch mitmachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (11. November 2009)

Auch für euch alles auf eine Blick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schräg von der Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iBlack (11. November 2009)

nice nice wenn es jetzt noch denn sleeve in Braun geben würde währe alles Geil aber das Grau sieht auch nice aus muß man lassen


----------



## mayo (11. November 2009)

.. ich kann nur mit 3 Farben dienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skim (12. November 2009)

Mein Erstlingswerk...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter folgen noch!


----------



## iBlack (12. November 2009)

so hier mal mein Sleeve was ich heut per Post bekommen habe!!

1. Die Verpackung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie soll es anders sein Der Inhalt ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an Nils für das Gratis Stück Grand Blue Sleeve werd bestimmt verwendung dafür finden ( zb. denn Pin-Remover sleeven oder so )

Zur bestellung selber es war nicht 

1x MDPC Konjunkturpaket und 30 Meter des Weißen Sleeve + SMALL-Schrumpfschlauch (weiß)
1x Pin-Remover

dann kann ich ja mal anfangen mit dem Sleeven


----------



## Phil_5 (12. November 2009)

Auch mal wieder ein kleiner Beitrag von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skim (12. November 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder ein kleiner Beitrag von mir:



Gefällt mir gut...

hier noch ma was von meiner heutigen Bastelstunde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Skim


----------



## mayo (12. November 2009)

Hab mal Heute schnell die passenden Tempsensoren fürs Kazemaster und die SiltentWings gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*€:
Es ist der RoyalBlue Sleeve. Der sieht nun mal so aus bei normalem Tageslicht

€2:
...das war wohl zu warm für einen der kleinen Steckerchen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## chefmarkus (12. November 2009)

Sleeve-Bilder-Thread? Na dann bin ich hier ja richtig, hab auch ein Sleeve-Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (12. November 2009)

da hast du ja noch was vor..


----------



## chefmarkus (12. November 2009)

Jupp, eben noch im Publikum ... und jetzt schon auf der Show-Bühne:
Es ist übrigens mein Erstlings-Werk... der Shrink an den Steckern ist zu lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ist Grau ja ganz schön, aber wenn Du geteilte Kabel hast und es leider nur schwarzen Shrink gibt sieht es nicht dolle aus , ich bin damit eher unzufrieden und habe von Nils schon den schwarzen bekommen


----------



## x2sound (12. November 2009)

nicht mein Foto


----------



## chefmarkus (12. November 2009)

Öh...ne , wieso??? Hab ich alles innerhalb der letzten 1/4 -Stunde gemacht. Ist ' ne neue Extreme-Sportart: X-TremeQuicksleeving


----------



## dualbrain (12. November 2009)

chef: Du kannst im Nachhinein mit einem Skalpell kürzen. Nach dem Kürzen dann nochmal kurz mit dem Feuerzeug dran, damit die Schnittkante schöner wird


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. November 2009)

hier mal was von mir 
Das war mein erster Versuch ein gescheites Sleeve Bild hinzukriegen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hier kommen mal 2 Bilder bei Tageslicht. Wie gefällts euch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (13. November 2009)

Man sieht: Tageslicht = Wunderlicht


----------



## exa (13. November 2009)

nene andersrum: kein Tageslicht = blödes Licht^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (13. November 2009)

obwohl das blaue sleeve ja eigentlich viel dunkler ist  muss wohl an meinem Kumpel seiner Cam liegen. oder an dem Mensch der das Bild gemacht hat


----------



## mcp (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (14. November 2009)

Sehr schön mcp.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2009)

Sieht wirklich super aus und sehr gleichmäßig! Mich würde allerdings der weiße ATX-Stecker stören. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (14. November 2009)

Krasse warme Farben. Aber irgendwie nicht ganz "stramm" gezogen der sleeve, oder?


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2009)

Doch, aber ich habe spaßeshalber mal den anderen Sleeve drunter gelassen und habe somit ein dickes "Kabel". Sowas geht wahrscheinlich nur mit mdpc Sleeve, denn selbst dann ist er noch blickdicht, wie man sieht!


----------



## mayo (14. November 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Doch, aber ich habe spaßeshalber mal den anderen Sleeve drunter gelassen und habe somit ein dickes "Kabel". Sowas geht wahrscheinlich nur mit mdpc Sleeve, denn selbst dann ist er noch blickdicht, wie man sieht!



Das ist wohl war!!!  Hab es bei dem Exemplar.Wollte mal sehen wie gut er wirkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (14. November 2009)

nicht mein Foto


----------



## MisterG (14. November 2009)

Welchen Untergrund, bei der Sleeving-Fotografie?
Der bei DaxTrose gefällt mir zB sehr gut. 
Habt ihr Tipps für den perfekten Untergrund, Beleuchtung und Cam-Einstellungen?

Danke.

mfg MisterG


----------



## exa (14. November 2009)

zb Weißen Karton, oder eben grauen bzw schwarzen...

bei den Fotos von DaxTrose sieht es nach einem gebürstetem Alu aus, dürfte wohl ein Case-Seitenteil sein...

dann gibts zb noch Bleche mit Maserung, oder auf dem Holztisch, auch Gewebe kann man natürlich nehmen, genauso wie Flechtwerk

Cam Einstellungen: niedrigster ISO-Wert, kein Blitz, und am besten mit bewölktem Tageslicht; die Cam auf ein Stativ und mit dem Selbstauslöser auslösen, damit man nicht beim auslösen das Bild verwackelt...


----------



## Agr9550 (15. November 2009)

mcp schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

absolut geil !!!!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (15. November 2009)

jo hat schon was das 50/50. Jetzt muss ichs mir nochmal überlegen wie ichs bei mir mache ^^


----------



## x2sound (15. November 2009)

fremdes Foto


----------



## God-Among-Insects (15. November 2009)

bin zwar nicht 100% zufrieden aber mir gefählts! ist noch alles bissl verdreht weil ich noch nicht fertig bin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

Hi!

Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du noch nicht fertig bist.
Aber da würden sich ja die Kabelschellen von Kays direkt anbieten!
Was hast Du für Sleeve genommen, MDPCX Grand Bleu?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## God-Among-Insects (15. November 2009)

Ja das ist der Grand Bleu und der schwarze MDPC-X Sleeve.
ich hab schon überlegt ob ichs mit kabelschellen festmache mal schauen.
kabelschellen gibts auch bei MDPC-X


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. November 2009)

Sorry , das es so groß ist ich ändere es gleich, es handelt sich um einen Standart Sleeve von Arctoc cooling


----------



## fhantastic (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcp (16. November 2009)

Sehr geil, Ferhan

Danke für das Lob, Leute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (16. November 2009)

@ fhantastic: Wie immer mega geil! 
beim letzten Bild hätte der Grand Bleu fhantastic ausgesehen^^

Eins von mir, hoffentlich erkennt ihr nicht wie stümperhaft es gemacht ist  (ich kann weder sleeven noch fotografieren).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (16. November 2009)

Ich find, dass es trotzdem schick geworden ist


----------



## exoRR (16. November 2009)

Naja, ich habs von der besten Seite fotografiert, woanders sind z.B. die Shinks total ungerade und die (Edding-)Farbe von den Steckern blättert ab^^


----------



## fhantastic (16. November 2009)

Danke exoRR 

Die Kabel sind auch dieses Mal nicht für mich, deshalb nicht passend zum Board 

Wenn du eine schwarze ATX Buchse und einen schwarzen ATX Stecker brauchst, schreib mir einfach mal ne PN


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. November 2009)

Also die Sleeve Erfolge der Community sehen wirklich immer besser aus.
Hier auch mal was neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. November 2009)

Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen! 
Genauso wie das hier:
Kabelmodding - Sleeving - Pin-Remover-HowTo's [6] - Seite 75 - Forum de Luxx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (18. November 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht verdammt ähnlich aus zu diesem hier^^
> Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Kabelmodding - Sleeving - Pin-Remover-HowTo's [6]


 
das liegt daran, dass es wohl nicht seine Bilder sind?!


----------



## DaxTrose (18. November 2009)

An diese Möglichkeit habe ich gar nicht gedacht! 
Da er geschrieben hat, dass sie von ihm sind und fast jeder sich hier auch im Luxx umschaut, wäre es dumm! Somit gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass es ein und die selbe Person ist - hoffe ich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (18. November 2009)

Ich kopier doch auch einfach fremde Bilder ... was ist da dabei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. November 2009)

Ich will mal beweisen das ich auch Fotos machen kann...
Also mal Bilder von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (18. November 2009)

Nr.6 gefällt, rest leider nicht so 
Liegt ja nicht unbedingt an dir 

Versuch einfach nur mit Stativ zu fotografieren, Autofokus an und dann gehts ab 

Aber nun klär uns doch mal auf: Sind die anderen Bilder "geklaut" ^^

Ali G. :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## ajikiri (18. November 2009)

nein, aber hier sind beiträge verschwunden. , also psssst und BTT.


----------



## dualbrain (19. November 2009)

Ich mag Deine Shrinklösung irgendwie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterG (19. November 2009)

Und bevor Fragen kommen, es ist Traubenzucker!!!


----------



## sNook (19. November 2009)

Danke Meister N. 

Ein recht fieses Bild (ja es ist wirklich Orangener sleeve ; schön mit Blitz um 23.10 Uhr aufgenommen^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (19. November 2009)

Also den negativen Berichten über das 17-85mm 4-5,6 für die Canon kann ich leider nur zustimmen.
Am Rand, wo ich versucht habe scharfzustellen, ist die Schärfe überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend. 
Werde da mal das neue 15-85mm zu Rate ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (19. November 2009)

@gamer 95: deine cam hat teilweise aber arge Probleme mit Farben und entweder Schärfe, Auflösung, oder Dreck auf der Linse^^


----------



## Bestia (20. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (21. November 2009)

Gut gemeistert das Bild! Ist verdammt schwer den Realeindruck hinzubekommen, aber Du bist erstaunlich nah dran


----------



## Xien16 (21. November 2009)

Könntest du auch spezielle Orange-Filter für die Kameras verkaufen?
So, dass man auch orange etwas schärfer und weniger strahlend hinbekommt


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (21. November 2009)

so ich bin endlich fertig geworden !!  bin zufrieden auch,wenn ich die Kabel nicht so gut verlegen konnte wie ichs mir gewünscht hab 
mal schauen vll bingt ja der Weihnachtsmann ein HAF922 


beim Sleeven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (21. November 2009)

Dunkelblau und Schwarz kommen erstaunlich gut auf grauem Innenraum. Bin überrascht!


----------



## MisterG (21. November 2009)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Dunkelblau und Schwarz kommen erstaunlich gut auf grauem Innenraum. Bin überrascht!



Ich habe jetzt einen schwarz-glänzenden Innenraum, morgen evtl mal fertig sleeven. Bin dann gespannt wie die schwarz-dunkelblau-Kombination dort wirkt. Werde das "blau" aber ziemlich dezent einsetzen.


----------



## fhantastic (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dadstaxi (22. November 2009)

Was ist den das?

Origami?


----------



## ajikiri (22. November 2009)

moderne kunst?

ich mag es.  mal was anderes.


----------



## dualbrain (22. November 2009)

Spitzenklasse Augenschmaus!


----------



## fhantastic (22. November 2009)

Origami, moderne Kunst ... nennts wie ihr wollt 

Einfach mal der Kreativität freien Lauf lassen... sonst bleiben wir für immer auf der Stelle stehen


----------



## mayo (23. November 2009)

Gerade beim Kühler sortieren..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (23. November 2009)

das erste wär auch ein schönes wallpaper.


----------



## mayo (24. November 2009)

Ich hab mal die "Reste" versorgt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. November 2009)

Hier mal nen kleines Quiz:
Warum ist der Sleeve so blickdicht???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (25. November 2009)

sooo blickdicht ist es bei Dir gar nicht, da die gelben Kabel noch durch schimmern.
Zumal ist da bei Dir nix straff gezogen, da man noch gut durch dei Maschen gucken kann.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. November 2009)

Ich glaube das Gelbe liegt an der Beleuchtung....
Wenn man es unter Tegeslicht betrachtet ist es 100 Pro weiss...

Ausserdem habe ich Iso Band verwendet.... LOGIC lag richtig.


----------



## DaxTrose (25. November 2009)

Ich hatte zwar noch keinen weißen mdpc-Sleeve, aber ich denke, wenn man ihn stramm genug zieht, ist er genauso blickdicht, wie andere Sleeves von mdpc auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skim (25. November 2009)

Dann will auch mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Skim


----------



## Xien16 (25. November 2009)

Nur gut, dass die blauen LEDs nicht sehr hell sind


----------



## Skim (25. November 2009)

Habe das Problem der hellen led's schon gelößt... Abgeklebbt
Sie waren aber auch so hell, da ich 16 sec Ablichtungszeit hatte...
Live wird man nur Normal blind von den Dingern

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. November 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch keinen weißen mdpc-Sleeve, aber ich denke, wenn man ihn stramm genug zieht, ist er genauso blickdicht, wie andere Sleeves von mdpc auch!



Dann guck dir mal die bilder von Equilibrium Netzteil an....
Oder die ganzen anderen weiss gesleevten NTs....
Das Kabel schimmert immer ein bischen durch...

Hier mal ein bild von Shibi.... Da sieht man das schön: (Quelle:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html)
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x1nghui (26. November 2009)

ist das der neue weiße sleeve?
die neuen sollten 100%ig dicht sein, mdpc-x quali halt


----------



## dualbrain (26. November 2009)

Wenn es 100% dichtgezogen ist, dann beinflusst die Farbe des Kabels noch die Erscheinung des Sleeve, obwohl kein direkter Durchblick möglich ist. Gesetze der Natur  Shibi und die wenigsten Leute haben es ja richtig "stramm" drauf. Xien, Ferhan, Sixtees und ein paar andere Auserwählte haben die Technik wirklich begriffen


----------



## Xien16 (26. November 2009)

Zwar falscher Thread aber ja der neue ist 100% blickdicht und ja man sieht die Kabelfarbe trotzdem recht gut durch 

Edit: Zu spät und danke 

Wenn man nur gleichfarbige oder halt weisse Kabel nimmt sieht das Ergebnis trotzdem sehr gut aus.


----------



## fhantastic (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swonte (27. November 2009)

100% Blickdicht nur mit abkleben der Kabel.Ich habe die Kabel mit Teflonband umwickelt.Geht schnell(relativ )bleibt fexibel und der Schrumpfschlauch haftet gut auf dem Untergrund.


----------



## fhantastic (27. November 2009)

das ist leider nicht richtig^^

hier der Beweis beide bilder komplett ohne Tape 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swonte (27. November 2009)

Es liegt immer im ermessen des Betrachters 
Aber trotzdem sehr schön die Bilder


----------



## Xien16 (27. November 2009)

Blickdicht ist nicht = Farbecht

Milchglas ist auch blickdicht und man sieht trotzdem Farben durch...

Hier sieht mans recht gut ... Farbecht durch Tape aber nicht Blickdicht wegen zu dickem Kabel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (28. November 2009)

Nach ca 10 Stunden Arbeit mal ein paar Bilder. Leider fehlen mir noch die Stecker aus den USA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang nochmal die Bilder in voller Auflösung. Die Verkleinerung war nicht so optimal.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

Saubere Arbeit Xien und Hector  Wie habt ihr die Shrinks so gut hingekriegt? (Heisluftföhn?)


----------



## Hektor123 (28. November 2009)

Feuerzeug und viel Ausschuss


----------



## Xien16 (28. November 2009)

Feuerzeug und viel Ausschuss 

(jetzt nicht mehr aber beim ersten mal kann schon mal jeder zweite draufgehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (28. November 2009)

Jup, genauso ist es  
Man braucht halt Zeit, damits ordentlich aussieht.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

naja die Shrinks kriegt man ja leicht wieder ab  Bekommt man mit dem Heisluftföhn ein ähnliches/genauso gutes Ergebnis hin?


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. November 2009)

Das liegt auch am Sleever...
Aber ich habe mir jetzt einen Heißluftföhn gegönnt, und muss sagen: Das ding ist jeden Cent wert... Und man hat keinen Ausschuss.


----------



## Xien16 (28. November 2009)

Ich habs nur einmal mit dem Heissluftföhn versucht und es ist alles geschmolzen nur nicht der Shrink geschrumpft...

Das Problem ist halt, dass man sehr viele nicht wirklich kalt einstellen kann und auch nicht immer dünne Düsen dabei sind.

Da ist ein Gasfeuerzeug von Modell zu Modell nicht so verschieden.

Aber da es um Bilder geht und die Mods da immer sehr streng sind...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (29. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skim (29. November 2009)

So mal was neues von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Skim


----------



## sNook (29. November 2009)

Schick schick skim, auch wenn du lieber auf Blau gesetzt hättest 

Mal ein Bild von heute abend, die Quali ist echt SAU-Mies, aber nungut, was soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Skim (29. November 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Schick schick skim, auch wenn du lieber auf Blau gesetzt hättest
> 
> Grüße



Wie kommst du auf Blau.. ne. mag ich net so...

Haste aber super verarbeitet... mit den Shrinks. Schaut gut aus...

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Skim


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. November 2009)

Skim: das linke PCI-E-Kabel machst Du aber noch (mal)!?
Da guckt zu viel gelb 'raus.

Ansonsten sieht's sehr gut aus.
Ob nun blau besser gewesen wäre: Geschmackssache!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Hektor123 (30. November 2009)

Und den Schlauch bis zum Anschlag drauf ziehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skim (30. November 2009)

Ja wird beides Noch erledigt... heute kommt der 6 Pin adapter, dann gehts weiter


----------



## Xien16 (30. November 2009)

Hektor123, bis auf den roten Stecker


----------



## Hektor123 (30. November 2009)

Ist halt standard beim Bequiet. Die sieht man aber nicht, hab das LianLi PC8NB. Das fandest du doch auch so toll oder irre ich mich da? 
Evtl wird der auch noch getauscht, wenn die Ladung von PPCS ankommt.


----------



## oldmanDF (30. November 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Ist halt standard beim Bequiet.



Joa, ich hab das gleiche "Problem": Schwarz-blaues Sleeve und ein bequiet-Netzteil mit roten PCI-E-Steckern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## sNook (1. Dezember 2009)

Und hier nochmal in guter Quali :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besucht meinen Weihnachts-Bilder Adventskalender 

Grüße


----------



## sNook (2. Dezember 2009)

Tote Hose hier oder was?

Türchen 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besucht meinen Weihnachts-Bilder Adventskalender


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier wieder mal was neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcp (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (4. Dezember 2009)

tolles Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (4. Dezember 2009)

Die müssten unbedingt noch hier rein: Die Sleeving-Bildergalerie: Farbenkunst am und im Spiele-PC - Update mit neuen Bildern


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Dezember 2009)

Sind sie doch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/52560-der-sleeve-bilder-thread-26.html#post1123268


----------



## fhantastic (4. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub er meints andersrum


----------



## sNook (4. Dezember 2009)

Gottogott 

Mal nochmal ein "Sleeve-Thread vorbehaltenes":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (5. Dezember 2009)

mir geht weihnachten zwar jedes jahr tierisch auf den sack, auch jetzt schon wieder, aber deine adventskalender-bilder sind echt klasse.
da ertrag sogar ich das. freu mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## Complexx (5. Dezember 2009)

Hat denn einer von euch zufällig Bilder von Sleeve unter UV-Beleuchtung? Würd mich mal interessieren weil ich vorhab das bei mir zu kombinieren.
MFG


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Dezember 2009)

Mein Orakel sagt mir, dass Du diesen Thread noch nicht durchgeschaut hast:
Für Eilige HIER KLICKEN

Bilderthread:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Complexx (5. Dezember 2009)

Ah Mist  ich hab von vorne angefangen und soweit nich alles durchgeklickt...kommt davon.
Danke dir


----------



## x2sound (6. Dezember 2009)

Es war einmal...... (Die letzten Bilder von meinem dahingerafften Netzteil)





hier auch wieder fremde Fotos !!!


----------



## ajikiri (7. Dezember 2009)

amen, wir trauern mit dir.

als alibi noch ein paar alte bilder, hab zur zeit keine kamera ausser handy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (7. Dezember 2009)

....merci


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Dezember 2009)

Alles sehr schick vor allem Daxtrose seins gefällt mir immer....


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein Cougar CM 700 ist wieder da und strahlt in neuem Glanz.

Und mein Großen Dank an @Equilibrium für die Super arbeit, bis auf ein paar Kratzer alles okay.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (9. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachtsessen 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raceface (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie geil 
Sogar mit MurderMod Streifen


----------



## Bestia (9. Dezember 2009)

Nils du Wurstmörder... 
Habe jetzt die Canon G11, werde mal damit nachher ein paar Bildchen machen nach der großen 1785er Enttäuschung.

So, da hab ich schon eins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhurong (9. Dezember 2009)

mein erster sleeve versuch ^^


----------



## Bestia (10. Dezember 2009)

Und noch eins. Ich bin recht beeindruckt von der G11. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (10. Dezember 2009)

Du bist von einer 500 Euro Kamera recht beeindruckt???

Hattest du irgendwelche Zweifel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was altes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (10. Dezember 2009)

WOW, sieht super aus....


(Canon A400)


----------



## dualbrain (10. Dezember 2009)

Bestia: Die Farben kommen sehr realistisch rüber. Und wer es versucht hat das im Foto richtig rüberzubekommen, der weiß, dass das nicht leicht ist, weil die so leuchten


----------



## sNook (10. Dezember 2009)

Andere Position:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und in anders:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (10. Dezember 2009)

Dein Elch hat perfekt gesleevt!!! Toll stramm. Top anzuschauen


----------



## rabensang (10. Dezember 2009)

Mein erster Versuch:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass das Netzteil überlebt????​


----------



## SOADTony (10. Dezember 2009)

dann stell ich auch mal eins rein ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tony


----------



## x2sound (11. Dezember 2009)

Mal wieder was Neues von mir...


Die Kabel der Lüftersteuerung sind nun auch fertig


----------



## sNook (11. Dezember 2009)

Spoiler



@x2sound:
Grausig - wünscht du dir zu Weihnachten bitte eine neue Kamera?


Kennt ihr schon Türchen #11 ?

-> Der "Sleevereiter":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

sieht jetzt bisi besser aus mit denn shrinks


----------



## sNook (11. Dezember 2009)

Ouha, Handycam ftw 

Magst du bitte das Bild auf 900x650 beschränken?
Das verstösst leider gegen die Forumsregel da oben 

Schaut aber gut aus, auch wenn die Sleeves straffer könnten und das Netzteil schöner 

Grüße


----------



## sNook (11. Dezember 2009)

Du bist seit dem 14.5.09 hier, hat dir nie jemand gesagt wie man Bilder richtig hochlädt?
Auch angehängte in den überdimensionen sind zu groß...

-> How-To: Bilderupload im Forum.

Mein letzter Satz:
Selbst bei der schlechten Quali des Bildes sieht man deulich, das die Ursprungskabel durch die Sleeves schimmern und das LEGO Netzteil wirklich zum  ist!
Nichts anderes wollte ich sagen 

Ali B:

Mein erster SATA-Versuch vor 2 Monaten: Grausig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße


----------



## Complexx (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOADTony (12. Dezember 2009)

auch noch was schickes ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tony


----------



## Daywalker_1904 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal was Von mir ! ^^


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute, kann einer mal ein Foto von einer Kombination zwischen grün/schwarz/grau machen? Ich brauche sowas nämlich als bildliche vorstellung für meinen 1. Sleeve-Versuch^^.

PS: Ich bin auch an Resten in den 3 Farben interessiert, die Reste können auch nur ein paar cm lang sein^^

EDIT: Es geht hier um MDCP-X Sleeve (falls es nicht eh klar wäre)


----------



## dualbrain (21. Dezember 2009)

Fröstel, fröstel^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (21. Dezember 2009)

erinnert mich auch irgendwie an "die mumie".


----------



## dualbrain (21. Dezember 2009)

Oder vielleicht weiße Nudeln?  Du Koch!


----------



## Bestia (21. Dezember 2009)

Lol, kriegt euch nicht inne Haare. 
Es ist und bleibt weißer Sleeve. 


the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> Hey Leute, kann einer mal ein Foto von einer Kombination zwischen grün/schwarz/grau machen?


Bittschön
Hier, hab bissl gearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier fehlt ein Smily!
Nicht  sondern MDPC-X Rockt!
Das Zeug sieht einfach super aus!
Da brauche ich nicht lange rätseln, welchen ich nehme......
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xien16 (21. Dezember 2009)

Das letzte Bild hat nen extremen Legolook


----------



## dualbrain (21. Dezember 2009)

Find ich geil die Bilder - kommt alles super rüber


----------



## x2sound (21. Dezember 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild hat nen extremen Legolook


 

hehe - LEGO Technik   

aber trotzdem geil 

MDPC-X rockt...... Booomm Booomm Booommm


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2009)

Meint ihr den hier?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alibi, ist ja immerhin ein Bilderthread^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (22. Dezember 2009)

Crushed....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tin (26. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Complexx (27. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute auch meine Packung bekommen und es war eine Probe vom weißen Sleeve mit drin. Jetzt konnte ich mir endlich mal selber ein Bild von der Blickdichtigkeit machen. Dazu habe ich extra ein rotes SATA-Kabel genommen. Fieser geht es glaube ich nicht, da das Rot doch sehr stark und durchscheinend ist. Ich muss sagen, nicht schlecht. Fast blickdicht. Aber schaut selbst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2009)

Juhuu!
Mein Sleeve ist heute gekommen!
Die berühmten Zeichnungen von Nils 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein allererster Versuch mit Sleeve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann waren die Kopfhörer dran, für die ich den Sleeve eigentlich gekauft habe ^^

Die Klinke versteckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Halb fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Ablöten der Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, ist nicht grade perfekt geworden
Aber für den ersten Versuch find ichs gelungen


----------



## Xien16 (31. Dezember 2009)

Schon wieder einer meiner Posts einfach weg -> ich bin weg

Wirklich schade


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Dezember 2009)

Der Originalsleeve vom Fractal ist aber auch nicht der schlechteste. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, zu behaupten, dass es der gleiche ist! Musste aber einfach den weißen Probesleeve von MDPC-X an ihm ausprobieren! (und mit MDPC-X 3Pin Molex Buchse) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir noch 3 LEDs gemacht und gleich gesleevt.
Wieso nicht mal 3 gesleevte LEds verflechten? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht mal echt geil aus!  Kann mir das auch gut im Rechner vorstellen! Jetzt echt, gute Idee!


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Nils und allen anderen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!
Gruß,
DaxTrose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch ich euch auch!
Und nochmal ein paar Impressionen vom schwarzen Sleeve, das als Probe mit bei lag.
Nächste Bestellung wird im Januar raus gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. Dezember 2009)

Dito, Happy New Year an euch alle. 

Ps.: Hat nicht einer mal lust ne Rakete oder nen Böller zu Sleeven


----------



## dualbrain (1. Januar 2010)

Jemand hat es gemacht - in einem anderen Forum.
Ich würd mich auch über nen gesleevten Knaller oder ne Rakete freuen  Wer hat noch was übrig? Bild machen 

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## fhantastic (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. Januar 2010)

die Gitarre als Hintergrund ist hammer


----------



## Bestia (1. Januar 2010)

fhantastic schrieb:


> Frohes Neues



Das wünsche ich euch auch.
Die Bilder sind der Hammer! Diese Schärfe ist beeindruckend.


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2010)

Mal was von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (2. Januar 2010)

Es liegt Schnee bei mir! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (2. Januar 2010)

Tach

Hier ist mal mein erster Sleeve Versuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (2. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spider-Man (2. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Sleeversuch. Ist aber noch in Arbeit!


----------



## Complexx (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (4. Januar 2010)

Bestia schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind der Hammer! Diese Schärfe ist beeindruckend.



Also so richtig scharf is das nicht 

Das hier finde ich deutlich schärfer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (4. Januar 2010)

Platz da, du mit deinen fhantastischen Bildern 
Jetzt kommt die Elch-Power, einmal noch, weil es so schön war *und auf User-Wunsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grausam  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich nochmal den König der Rute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
euer sNook


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mein erstes mal gesleevt! (MDPCX)
XFX Style in Grün und schwarz, UV röhre fehlt noch.
Es ist vielleicht noch zu erwähn en das ich zu geizig war mir Remover zu kaufen
Deshalb habe ich mit Büroklammer und Radioantenne gesleevt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch sah es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Finish:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Januar 2010)

Schwarz Grün find ich voll porno:


----------



## Spider-Man (7. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mal ich hier:http://177874

wird aber noch geändert, das gelbe Sata wird schwarz gemacht und der 12 V ATX auf dem Mobo auch. Ist mir irgendwie "too much" geworden. Aber bis jetzt ist auch noch kein Fenster drin.


----------



## dadstaxi (7. Januar 2010)

@ Ati-Maniac93:

Welches Board ist den das? Die Rambänke oberhalb des sockels????


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. Januar 2010)

dadstaxi schrieb:


> @ Ati-Maniac93:
> 
> Welches Board ist den das? Die Rambänke oberhalb des sockels????



Ja ziemlich eigenartig
Ist ein XFX Geforce 8300 (AM2+)

Hab im Anhang noch ein Bild (is ja ein Bilderthread)
Das ist der Corsair standart Sleeve aber der ist ja gottsei dank weg


----------



## Spider-Man (12. Januar 2010)

nochmal n kleines Pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2010)

kleiner Tipp Spider Man 
Steck den Ram doch um dann hast du die Gelben Slots frei ^^


Billig PET Sleeving !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BURN IN HELL !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (14. Januar 2010)

ein winterabend am kamin, lol.


----------



## Complexx (14. Januar 2010)

Das is auf jeden Fall mal was Neues XD


----------



## Hektor123 (16. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Januar 2010)

mir war heute Langweilig...


----------



## Bestia (17. Januar 2010)

Geil! Hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## spyda1992 (18. Januar 2010)

Geile Idee RomeoJ!


----------



## Hektor123 (18. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutewicht (18. Januar 2010)

@RomeoJ
sry für die Frage, aber was ist das? 
SLI-Brücke vll?


----------



## Spider-Man (18. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Januar 2010)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> @RomeoJ
> sry für die Frage, aber was ist das?
> SLI-Brücke vll?




hmm..hatte schonmal geantwortet...*grübel*

Also das ist eine CF Bridge....

BTT...Mein Mora`s Lüfter sind neu gesleevt.......ohkai, die weissen Kappen "femail" stören noch, kriege die irgentwie nicht ab...


----------



## Dude101 (21. Januar 2010)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> BTT...Mein Mora`s Lüfter sind neu gesleevt.......ohkai, die weissen Kappen "femail" stören noch, kriege die irgentwie nicht ab...


Hier sollte deine Frage beantwortet werden und im Notfall kannst die auch mit nem original Edding schwarz anmalen (die billig eddings die ich getestet hab decken net gut genug) falls du sie wirklich net ab bekommst oder keine in schwarz hast. Den Unterschied ob echtschwarz oder angemalt erkennt man nur von nahem ;D

OT:links vorm sleeven rechts danach und egal ob mit oder ohne ich krieg die Seitenwand nimmer drauf xD


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Januar 2010)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Hier sollte deine Frage beantwortet werden und im Notfall kannst die auch mit nem original Edding schwarz anmalen (die billig eddings die ich getestet hab decken net gut genug) falls du sie wirklich net ab bekommst oder keine in schwarz hast. Den Unterschied ob echtschwarz oder angemalt erkennt man nur von nahem ;D




habe sie abbekommen mit Nadel und ganz dünnen Schrauber... ;...

Aber habe mir eben mal den remover von at bestellt...mal gucken, wie das damit dann funktioniert...


----------



## snaapsnaap (22. Januar 2010)

MDPC? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier jedoch mal mein Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (22. Januar 2010)

Sieht schick aus! Sehr sauber!   Hast du dein komplettes NT gesleevt? Möchte jetzt auch mit Sleeven anfangen, weiß aber nicht viel Meter ich brauche. Und Ausbauen und Messen geht im Moment nicht. 

Wie viel hast du bestellt?  So als Anhangspunkt...


----------



## snaapsnaap (22. Januar 2010)

Hab nicht das ganze gesleevt, sondern nur Verlängerungen!

Hatte 10m Small bestellt für die 3 Lüfter, Power und Reset Kabel, 30cm PCIe, 15cm ATX und EPS Verlängerungen. Dazu noch 2m Schrumpfschlauch und eben 5m Sata und 70cm Schlauch.
Hab noch ca. 1m übrig gehabt, dazu noch Verschnitt.


----------



## McZonk (22. Januar 2010)

Etwas schnarchiges Motiv, ich weiß .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RomeoJ (22. Januar 2010)

The SATA - nsake.. ; 

...meine digcam ist kaputt...verdammt..muss mir eine neue hlen...


----------



## snaapsnaap (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (23. Januar 2010)

Mein 1. Versuch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald mein Case da ist, kommt das Kabel an seinen Platz.


----------



## dualbrain (23. Januar 2010)

Todesblitz 
Lektion 1: Mit direktem Blitz sieht jeder Sleeve schlecht aus
Lektion 2: Jeder Sleeve sieht mit direktem Blitz schlecht aus 

Wie macht man schöne Sleeve-Bilder?
Ohne direkten Blitz


----------



## kruemelgirl (23. Januar 2010)

Hey, gerade das tot angeauchte schwarz gefällt mir gut. 

Trotzdem sehen deine Sleeves klasse aus.......... Ob mit oder ohne Blitz.

Warts nur ab, demnächst kannst du mit einer Bestellung von mir rechnen


----------



## fighter0190 (24. Januar 2010)

Hier auch mal ein paar Sleevebilder von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paktai (24. Januar 2010)

Hach, da schließe ich mich doch auch gleich mal an. ;D
Habe mal alle bisherigen Sleeving Bilder zusammengesucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WEiter geht's im nächsten Post.


----------



## Paktai (24. Januar 2010)

Fortsetzung ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig! ^^


----------



## dualbrain (24. Januar 2010)

Hui - unter UV ist das ja ein Spektakel 
Obwohl ich UV ja eigentlich nicht so mag ... aber als kleines Extra (bei einem unter Normallicht schönem System) gefällt das natürlich


----------



## Paktai (24. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Teststück, das mir Nils mitgeschickt hat, representativ ist, aber wenn ja, dann auf jeden Fall nicht so krass wie das Orange. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Vergleich jedenfalls nochmal ein dickes Danke an Nils!


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Januar 2010)

Da dies ein Bilderthread ist, habe ich eure Unterhaltung mal in den 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel-102.html -Thread
verschoben


----------



## Readytotack (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, Nils




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedymike (25. Januar 2010)

hab mir mal vom caseking ein inline sleeve kit bestellt. schon weltklasse, kann von der qualität aber nicht ganz mit nils mithalten


----------



## fighter0190 (25. Januar 2010)

speedymike schrieb:
			
		

> schon weltklasse, kann von der qualität aber nicht ganz mit nils mithalten



Ich bin ja für: Unterste Schublade und kann nicht ganz mit Damenstrümpfe mithalten


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Januar 2010)

is halt keine MDPC-X Qualität.

[anti_ot]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/anti_ot]

Das schon.
Btw. Wehe es mault einer über das Kabelmanagment (TJ10 rules), der kann gerne vorbeikommen und sich damit beschäftigen.


----------



## dualbrain (25. Januar 2010)

Chaos kann auch schön sein. Find ich gut! Bringt Leben in die Bude


----------



## Sonic51 (26. Januar 2010)

so dann will ich mal mit von der partie sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich echt gelohnt etwas mehr Geld für den Sleeve auszugeben, wenn ich mir mal so einige Sleeves ansehe


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Januar 2010)

Hier mal das NZXT SATA-Stromkabel, kombiniert mit zwei selbst gesleevten SATA-Datenkabel (weiss, orange).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal ein NZXT 6Pin/8Pin Adapter. Leider hab ich ein Modell erwischt, bei dem der Schrumpfschlauch nicht gerade gleichlang ist!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

Da hast du aber sehr Vorteilhaft fotografiert^^ So toll sieht das nämlich absolut nicht aus!
Meins sieht so hier aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shrink der länger als der Anschluss ist sieht man selbst bei Sleeveanfängern selten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Januar 2010)

So vorteilhaft fotografiert finde ich es jetzt auch nicht! Gerade beim ersten und letzten Bild kann man die qualitativen Unterschiede sehr gut erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass deine Fotos so genial sind, dass selbst dieser Müll gut aussieht
Darauf wollte ich bloß hinweisen. Und das Bild von mir ist auch absichtlich so fies. Da sieht selbst MDPC nicht viel besser aus

Hier noch eins, so sieht das Zeug aus wenn man es in der Hand hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2010)

@*DaxTrose
*
...sehr schöne combo ...schwarz / orange...ich werde bald endlich rote Satakabel anfertigen..bin noch am überlegen, ob schwarze Schrumpf oder rote Schrumpf.. ;


----------



## Xien16 (27. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und das Bild von mir ist auch absichtlich so fies. Da sieht selbst MDPC nicht viel besser aus



Mein Bild ist zwar nicht so schön wie deins aber so siehts bei MDPC-X Sleeve aus, wenn man es richtig macht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte ja hier eigentlich nix mer posten 
Aber eins geht noch...


----------



## RomeoJ (28. Januar 2010)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja hier eigentlich *nix mer posten*
> Aber eins geht noch...



...wieso das denn...??

Hier mein Caos und meine Finger sind müde vom sleeven... ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (28. Januar 2010)

Da bereits mehrere meiner Bilderposts und die dazu gehörenden Antworten ohne Grund gelöscht wurden ist es mir einfach leid weiterhin was zu posten...

Sollten die Admins den "einen" Moderator ausfindig machen und ihm mal kräftig in den A**** getreten haben könnt Ihr mich ja wieder rufen


----------



## sNook (28. Januar 2010)

Komm zurück Xien, von dir lebt der Thread doch -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerDude (30. Januar 2010)

von mir mal auch was


----------



## Xien16 (30. Januar 2010)

So... Auf ein neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (30. Januar 2010)

Die Grafikkartenabdeckung ist einfach  ! Dein Sleeve aber auch.


----------



## fighter0190 (30. Januar 2010)

@Xien16: Wo hast du die GraKaabdeckung her? Die sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## Xien16 (30. Januar 2010)

Die baut die Firma Selfmade (und jetzt wird gleich wieder gelöscht )


----------



## fighter0190 (30. Januar 2010)

Ähhm, also hast du die selber gebaut? Respekt, respekt 

Gibts dafür eine Art Tutorial oder so?


----------



## Xien16 (30. Januar 2010)

Danke und ja gibt es: [Projekt] Xien16s "Pink Project" - Forum de Luxx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronic (30. Januar 2010)

man ich muss schon sagen bis meine sleeves so aussehen wirds noch ein bisschen dauern ! Aber der Thread ist perfekt um sich ein paar ideen zu holen ! THX


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rusher0 (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss ja einfach mal betonen wie geil deine Bilder sind DaxTrose!! ;D

Richtiger Winkel, richtige Beleuchtung und dein Rechner ist natürlich auch nicht ohne 
Sehr schön gesleeved und auch das Farbzusammenspiel gefällt mir sehr!

Rusher0


----------



## sNook (1. Februar 2010)

Dennoch könnte der gute Dax die Winterbedingungen nutzen und nicht immer mit Kunstlich fotografieren, sonst stimme ich dir 100% zu, Rusher0 !

Grüße


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Februar 2010)

*@Rusher0:* THX!



sNook schrieb:


> Dennoch könnte der gute Dax die Winterbedingungen nutzen und nicht immer mit Kunstlich fotografieren, sonst stimme ich dir 100% zu, Rusher0 !



Wieso *immer* mit Kunstlicht? Es gibt hier einige Bilder (Beispiel), die nur mit Tageslicht entstanden sind! Und vor allem - warum stört Dich das? 
Egal, hier mal ein Mix von Master Sleeve, fertigen Revoltec SATA-Sleeve und MDPC-X (bei Tageslicht)! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...und Master Sleeve:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mich getraut  

Mein 1. Lüfter :


*BILDER ZU BREIT*


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

Die Bilder sind nicht Wirklich gut...
Und die Sleevespannung ist einfach nur Mies!!!


----------



## Speedguru (2. Februar 2010)

Hey, 

dann will ich auch mal reinhauen!! Ist mein erstes mal beim sleeven! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mag das bild iwie...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6pin verlängerung (6+2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6 pin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8pin verlängerung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Paktai (2. Februar 2010)

Schaut ja gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Aber du musst den Sleeve vor dem Befestigen mit SChrumpfschlauch besser spannen. Und eins der orangen Kabel vom letzten Bild wird so nicht halten. Mach den sChrumpfschlauch lieber gleich nochmal neu.


----------



## Speedguru (2. Februar 2010)

Danke, ja ich werde das korrigieren!!


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2010)

Gamer, dein Tagebuch hatte irgendwann bloß 2 Sterne, weil deine Bilder, trotz guter Cam, unter aller Sau waren. Etwa schon vergessen?
Und du fandest es sicher auch total toll als dich alle angegriffen haben, darum sollen andere dieses Vergügen jetzt auch haben 

@ kruemel: Mach den Shrink am Anschluss vorsichtig mit einer Nagelschere auf, kürze den Sleeve noch etwa 1cm und straffe das ganze dann. Dann neuen Shrink drauf und es sieht gut aus


----------



## Complexx (2. Februar 2010)

Is zwar eigentlich schon genug schwarz orange hier aber ich hab auch noch was Neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realgoldie (2. Februar 2010)

ich möchte euch auch ma mein Werk zeigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (2. Februar 2010)

Das sieht ja mal richtig klasse aus. Die Farbkombie gefällt mir gut. 


Wie viel Meter hast du dafür verwendet?


----------



## RomeoJ (2. Februar 2010)

sehr cool...welche farbe hat dein Board... ???


----------



## kruemelgirl (2. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Gamer, dein Tagebuch hatte irgendwann bloß 2 Sterne, weil deine Bilder, trotz guter Cam, unter aller Sau waren. Etwa schon vergessen?
> Und du fandest es sicher auch total toll als dich alle angegriffen haben, darum sollen andere dieses Vergügen jetzt auch haben
> 
> @ kruemel: Mach den Shrink am Anschluss vorsichtig mit einer Nagelschere auf, kürze den Sleeve noch etwa 1cm und straffe das ganze dann. Dann neuen Shrink drauf und es sieht gut aus




Danke dir.

Meinst du am Stecker oder am Lüfter?


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Februar 2010)

@realgoldie Das ist echt perfekt gesleevt!!!
Einfach nur schön!


----------



## Speedguru (2. Februar 2010)

BOAH!!! Geil gesleevt! RESPEKT!!

Finds richtig richtig geil!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2010)

Am Stecker gehts am einfachsten^^ Ich habe das mit vielen, sehr vielen Kabeln machen dürfen, weil sie nicht gut genug waren^^

@ goldie, sehr gut, sehr gleichmäßig gesleevt Aber für meinen Geschmack eindeutig zu viel grün und zu wenig schwarz


----------



## realgoldie (2. Februar 2010)

@kruemelgirl
Hab 60 Meter Grün und 20 Meter Schwarz sowie ein bissl was für SATA und USB
@RomeoJ 
Mein EVGA X58 3x SLI ist auch schwarz und der RAM Steckplatz 1,3,5 ist grün
@die Anderen 
Danke
@nyso das wird am Ende schon gut aussehen glaub mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (3. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den Lüfter nocheinmal überarbeitet. 
Ist sicher noch nicht ganz perfekt, aber es geht denke ich in die richtige Richtung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (3. Februar 2010)

Sieht doch super aus


----------



## nyso (3. Februar 2010)

Jap, etwas straffer könnte es noch sein, aber schon besser als meine ersten Versuche

Hier mal eine simple Verlängerung. Vorher und Nachher^^
Jetzt brauch ich bloß noch schwarze Molex-Stecker


----------



## sNook (3. Februar 2010)

Schwarze Molex stecker?
Schau mal bei Aquatuning rein, die haben ihr sortiment erst auf den Kopf gestellt 

Grüße


----------



## nyso (3. Februar 2010)

DANKE für den Hinweis
Die haben jetzt tatsächlich Male und Female-Molex im Angebot

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem fertig gesleevten NT


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2010)

Schwarz-Orange ist einfach geil !


----------



## Xien16 (3. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bilder zu groß! Maximal 900x800 Pixel!


----------



## Nemesis Design (3. Februar 2010)

sag ma bei dem ersten bild das ist doch shrink über shrink oda?


----------



## Xien16 (3. Februar 2010)

Jop 

Der erste ist small für den Sleevehalt und der zweite SATA über den Stecker.


----------



## shila92 (3. Februar 2010)

Sieht echt gut aus!  Die Idee mit den 2 Shrinks ist auch gut. Sieht so sehr glatt aus, also keine Wellen vor dem Stecker. 

Aber was ist denn das für ein Stecker auf dem 2. Bild? Modulares Netzteil? Hab ich zumindest noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Xien16 (3. Februar 2010)

Ist ein T-Plug aus dem Modellbau für mein modulares Mainboard 

Ich lass bei Lüfterkabeln immer den kleinen einen Millimeter weiter rausschauen.
Ist optisch schöner als ganz gleich lang und das bekommt man ja nie perfekt hin


----------



## sNook (3. Februar 2010)

Schnieke, schnieke 

Mal was von mir wieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2010)

So... endlich gibt es a uch von mir mal wieder ein Update...

Nachdem meine ersten Sleeveversuche ein wenig... naja... bescheiden endeten, habe ich nun angefangen bereits gesleevte Kabel neu zu sleeven - dazu ein Vergleich (links vorher - rechts nachher):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EPS Strang (mit "altem" Stecker)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





24er ATX Strang (noch ohne Stecker)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Andere Bilder seht ihr im Anhang 

mfG


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2010)

Der rote Shrink geht ja mal gar nicht. Mach da mal lieber einheitlich schwarzen.....
Und die blauen Stecker, da muss man glaube ich nichts zu sagen..........

Ansonsten sind Sleevespannung und Gleichmäßigkeit des Shrinks schon super


----------



## fhantastic (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2010)

Der rote Shrink zieht sich auch net so schön zusammen wie der schwarze...  Werde es nochmal überdenken ^^

Die Stecker liegen schon bei der Post -kommen morgen drauf ;D

mfG


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2010)

Sowelche kuhlen steckers 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (5. Februar 2010)

Wunderschöne Bilder Snook. ... Aber Du hast ja auch genug Übung gesammelt


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2010)

Hey, schön dich hier anzutreffen Nils 

Erstmal danke für diese seltenen, schönen Worte aber es macht mich glücklich den Sleeve zu fotografieren^^
Und auch dein extra Stückchen habe ich versucht gut einzufangen, wenn auch nicht so gelungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (5. Februar 2010)

Ab nächster Woche werd ich auch mal wieder basteln / knipsen und mitmachen  Ist wie Urlaub so gute Sleeve-Bilder anzugucken.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Februar 2010)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche werd ich auch mal wieder basteln / knipsen und mitmachen  Ist wie Urlaub so gute Sleeve-Bilder anzugucken.



ja nee ist klar...ich bin Pinky...und du ???. ;


----------



## Xien16 (5. Februar 2010)

Wer hat meinen Namen gerufen??? 

anti OT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2010)

Die Liebe zum Bifrost:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Februar 2010)

Hammer.....echt hammr <BILDER:::..auch wenn mein Poszt gelöscht wird...aber das mal galaktische Black/Red Solution....


----------



## sNook (6. Februar 2010)

Huch, soviel Lob 

Leider ist das Licht nur ein wenig ungünstig, das ist nämlich Orange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#Edit:
Ich glaube du meintest xien oder?


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Februar 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Leider ist das Licht nur ein wenig ungünstig, das ist nämlich Orange



Vielleicht solltest Du es mal mit Kunstlicht versuchen!  
_(is nur 'n Scherz)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (6. Februar 2010)

lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xite1 (6. Februar 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal mein Erstlingswerk zeigen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (6. Februar 2010)

Man sieht nicht sehr viel 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Alibi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (6. Februar 2010)

Werde auch bald mal versuchen zu sleeven.

Frontanschlüsse des Gehäuses. Mainboardpowerkabel (Adapter wegen NT Garantie), Sata kabel, lüfter kabel und natürlich die Kabel von der Grafikkarte.

Entweder Schwarz-Orange oder Schwarz-Blau (Wie Hektor).

Hat jemand ein Link von guten UV Aktive Orange Sleeves? Wieviel meter werde ich wohl benötigen?


EDIT:
Da ich recht faul bin, kann man Adapter auch schon fertig gesleevt kaufen?
Habe nur diese bei Caseking gefunden.
Leider etwas schlicht.

Schwarz-Orange wäre echt geil


----------



## sNook (6. Februar 2010)

Heya,

guten Sleeve findest du nur hier.
Wieviele meter du brauchst musst du ausrechnen 

Die länge deiner Kabel * [mal] die Anzahl der Kabel + ordentlich verschnitt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (6. Februar 2010)

und spar nicht am Schrumpfschlauch!  Den muss man teilweise öfters neu machen, wenn man die relativ gleichlang machen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (6. Februar 2010)

Dann den Sleeve noch anspitzen und auf gehts, ab gehts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Februar 2010)

@ Hektor 
Wiedermal sehr schönes Bild von dir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Februar 2010)

Mal was von mir scheiss Quali aber wayne kommt bald besser.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2010)

Weß Rot ist echt auch selten...hab ich es überhaupt schonmal gesehen???


----------



## Complexx (7. Februar 2010)

Seit gestern sieht mein Netzteil so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2010)

Schön gesleeved - aber: es bläht sich unheimlich auf 

Habe ja auch das DPP und habe mich dazu entschlossen den 24er ATX nicht zu sleeven, da es hier im Innenraum sonst aussehen würde wie "bei Hempels unter'm Sofa".

Alles in allem aber "très chic"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG


----------



## Complexx (7. Februar 2010)

Jep ein ordentliches Chaos is es schon  nur es wird ja nich so im Case rumfliegen wie jetz da auf den Bildern.
Greez


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Februar 2010)

Sleeven macht so spass.... ;..sry ist handy-Cam..meine digicam ist kaputt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (7. Februar 2010)

Heute meinen ersten Sleeve-Versuch gewagt. 
Nicht perfekt, aber ich kann damit leben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zu doll meckern...


----------



## sNook (7. Februar 2010)

Wahnsinn Shila 
Extremst gut gearbeitet und klasse Bilder, vor allem das erste!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (7. Februar 2010)

Danke.  Aber das ist noch ausbaufähig. 
Deine Bilder sind auch echt hammer! Meine gelingen nur, wenn ich Tageslicht oder eine andere starke Belichtung hab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hatte auch so ein kleines Stück vom orangen Sleeve dabei. Der ist jawohl richtig geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lars ist mein Bruder, er hat bestellt.  *Vielen* *Dank an Nils!*


----------



## sNook (7. Februar 2010)

HowTo: Super Sleeve-Bilder 

Und danke *rot werd* - trotzdem auch ausbaufähig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (7. Februar 2010)

Das Bild ist mal geil! 

Wenn ich morgen ein bisschen Zeit hab, probier ich noch ein wenig rum. 
Mal gucken wie ich das mache, meine Kamera hat nicht mal eine ISO-Einstellung. 

Sorry. Immer fast das selbe Bild, aber hab im Moment nichts anderes... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (7. Februar 2010)

Wir rulen den Sleeve-Bilder Thread 

Das Bild geht doch klar, oben hast du 2x das selbe..
Aber die sehn doch echt schon ziemlich gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (7. Februar 2010)

Wieviel Spaß ihr immer mit euren sleeves habt


----------



## shila92 (7. Februar 2010)

So das letzte für heute... Eben noch was probiert aber das ist nix geworden.  
Also noch so eins: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Low: Jaaaaaaa!


----------



## sNook (7. Februar 2010)

Ja Low, das geht ab 

Und Shila hat doch da n flottes Bild geknipst 

Hoch lebe das Meisterwerkzeug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (7. Februar 2010)

Das Orange sieht so toll aus 
Was hast du eigentlich für einen Hintergrund?


----------



## shila92 (7. Februar 2010)

Dann muss ich aber auch noch mal mein Werkzeug präsentieren! 

*Achtung Schnapschuss* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zwar den MDPC-X Extractor noch nicht in der Hand gehabt aber diese von Sunbeam nicht die schlechtesten. 
Trotzdem war die Nadel das zweit-wichtigste Werkzeug heute.  Zum Widerhaken zurückbiegen...


----------



## sNook (7. Februar 2010)

Als Unterlage, das hab ich mir im Luxx abgeschaut , habe ich nun ein LianLi Seitenteil genommen. Die eloxierte Schicht kommt echt gut rüber. Vorher hatte ich ja immer meine Carbonfolie, aber iwann muss ja mal was neues her 
Und ich bin immer fleißig auf der Suche nach neuem !

->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (7. Februar 2010)

Irgendwer hat mal die Motorhaube bzw. ein 18" Glossybildschirm genommen
Sah auch sehr geil aus


----------



## ajikiri (8. Februar 2010)

ich warte ja noch drauf, bis der erste seinen sleeve auf dem bauchnabel seiner freundin knipst. 

ach mist, warum bin ich grade wieder solo?


----------



## dualbrain (8. Februar 2010)

Ich würd gern mal ein Bild sehen ... mit Sleeve ... in Essen


----------



## Low (8. Februar 2010)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal ein Bild sehen ... mit Sleeve ... in Essen




Ich glaub das habe ich schon gesehen.
Kann auch sein das es nur eine Obstschale war aber essen ist essen


----------



## sNook (8. Februar 2010)

Also gehen wir einfach mal von Nahrung aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (8. Februar 2010)

Sleeve von Apple? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder an meiner Lieblingsfensterbank gewesen...


----------



## sNook (8. Februar 2010)

Awesome Makro-nizzle! 

Danke übrigens mal an nyso, coole Idee mit dem Display!

->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer bewertet eigentlich immer meine Bilder im Album?


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

Ich helfe wo ich kann
Wenn schon der Makromodus meiner DSLR nicht so toll ist.....


----------



## shila92 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (8. Februar 2010)

Ach shila du Schlingel  
Aber ich danke  - freut mich das da ma wer reinguckt 

Und @nyso:
Mein Makro bombt ja auch nicht, ist ja auch nicht das richtige Objektiv.
Ich find Shila's Bilder fetzen da schon gut!

->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (8. Februar 2010)

Danke! 
Die Makrofunktion ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit mit meiner Kamera halbwegs anständige Bilder hinzukriegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind deine noch ein bisschen besser!  Mir gefällt das von weitem mit ein bisschen Deko auf Dauer dann doch besser...


----------



## sNook (8. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub wir können den Thread-Namen bald in "Shila's und sNook's Sleeve-Bilder Thread" umändern 

Versuch mal den Hintergrund "clean" zu halten, das wäre ein Tipp von mir, dem eh Noob 
Aber das ist son Anfänger hilft Anfänger ding, Teamwork ist das A und O 

Hier so ungefähr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

Mir ist ein nichtcleaner Hintergrund aber lieber

So zum Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry wenn ich das Bild in diesem Thread schon gepostet hatte, wenn dann ist das mindestens 5 Monate her^^


----------



## sNook (8. Februar 2010)

Das fetzt ja auch , weil du die Unschärfe schön hast, wo sie hin soll  

Wer will seine Eier eigentlich nicht morgens so zubereitet haben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn meine Mutter die so machen würde... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für heute sind mir die Motive ausgegangen.


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Februar 2010)

Ihr ollen Poser...aber wer kann der soll...sööne Bilder...mein @nils Packet kommt hoffentlich auch bald... ;..dann geht es weiter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuEdSeE (8. Februar 2010)

Hat schonmal jemand von euch WaKü Schläuche gesleeved ? und falls ja könnte derjenige mal pls nen bild davon machen ? 

MfG


----------



## shila92 (9. Februar 2010)

Geh mal auf die Million Dollar PC-Seite. Da hat jemand seine WaKü so gemoddet. 
Schreibe vom Handy aus, deswegen kann ich kein Link geben.


----------



## Hektor123 (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Februar 2010)

Hi!
@SuEdSeE: versuche es mal hier oder dort.

Dabei mal gleich 'ne Frage: weiß jemand, womit da die Schläuche gesleevt wurden?
Ist das 'normale' Sleeve oder das Zeug, was evtl. auch bei Wasserhahn-Anschlüssen unterm Waschbecken benutzt wird?
Dieser Flex-Schlauch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Hektor123 (9. Februar 2010)

Nein, kein Waschbecken-Schlauch, schau mal hier:
Schlauch-Sleeve-Kit | Sleeve-Kits | Sleeve Kits + Werkzeuge | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland
Für Schläuche mit 16er Außendurchmesser.


----------



## SuEdSeE (9. Februar 2010)

Danke @shila92 und Schienenbruch

mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Neon-Orange..auch eine sehr schöne Farbe...


----------



## shila92 (9. Februar 2010)

Ja stimmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohl die gleiche Idee gehabt...


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2010)

Nur du hast es irgentwie besser umgesetz.... ; schönes Bild..


----------



## shila92 (9. Februar 2010)

Danke.  Diesen orangen Sleeve darzustellen ist aber auch ziemlich schwierig. Da klappt nicht jeder Versuch und die Farbe kommt auch nie so rüber, wie sie in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## dualbrain (9. Februar 2010)

Wie der Schnee sogar orange leuchtet


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Februar 2010)

Das Organge im Schnee ist echt geil 
Hier wieder mal Weiss-Rot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (12. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (12. Februar 2010)

Schöne Makros aber leider ist der Blaustich zu heftig 

Dann will ich auch mal ein - zwei makros zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (12. Februar 2010)

Danke und Sorry!  Mir fällt das gar nicht mehr so auf, nur so im Vergleich zu deinen (... die übrigens sehr schick sind ).
Muss die wohl nochmal überarbeiten.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit deinen kann ich leider nicht mithalten.


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2010)

Jaja, die VGA Bild0r rockenz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (12. Februar 2010)

O-M-G
snook, das Bild ist Uborgenial. Ich hab leider gar keine Zeit, irgendwelche Bilder zu machen. Da hab ich schon das 100mm Makro L USM da, und komm nicht dazu!!!


----------



## JackBen (12. Februar 2010)

Stellenweise wirklich geniale Bilder hier... schick schick  !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2010)

Huch 

Danke @ Bestia 
So ein Objektiv hätt ich auch gerne mal hier :o
Wieso hast du denn keine Zeit für Sleeve Bilder :cry:

Guten Appetit²:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (13. Februar 2010)

Alles Bio? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (14. Februar 2010)

Endlich kann es bei mir auch losgehen, danke @Nils




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (14. Februar 2010)

*Dies ist eine Warnung an alle Stecker!* 
Jedem Stecker, der sich mir in Zukunft widersetzt, wird dieses Schicksal widerfahren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kruemelgirl (14. Februar 2010)

Mein 1. Versuch mit dem orangenden Sleeve. 

Habt ihr den doppelt draufgemacht? 

Eigentlich istder schön straff, denke ich, trotzdem sieht man die schwarze Ader durch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, sieht irgendwie nicht blickdicht aus! Kann aber auch am Blitzlicht liegen! Was ist das für Sleeve? Bei mir sieht er so aus - stramm gezogen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (14. Februar 2010)

Die Pins wollten einfach nicht raus...  Also mussten Seitenschneider und Schere ran. 
Aber wenn ich mir das Endergebnis ansehe, haben sich die Stunde Arbeit und die wunden Finger gelohnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (14. Februar 2010)

Kruemelgirl: Mach die Verdrillung weg und führ die Kabel SAUBER nebeneinander, dann ist das "Problem" wahrscheinlich für Dich gelöst  Verdrillung = dickerer Durchmesser als nötig und bei Oberflächenbeeinflussung durch Kabelfarbe nicht mehr so, wie es jetzt ist 
Unter Tageslicht sicherlich eh wesentlich anders, als das brutale Licht, das jetzt drauf einhämmert. 

Shila: Da geht aber noch was an "Straffung"


----------



## sNook (14. Februar 2010)

Ich find deine Arbeit krass geil Shila :o



-> Mein Beitrag zur Weltherrschaft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoniac (14. Februar 2010)

ein bischen staub muss sein. sind ja hier net im labor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (15. Februar 2010)

Also, das Bild ist Ohne Blitzlicht aufgenommen. Hmm. 

Bei diesem auch ohne Blitzlicht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Februar 2010)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> .........



....was hast du denn vor...?? 

Eine Arztpraxis sleeven..???


----------



## kruemelgirl (15. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich habe den Lüfter nochmal entsleeved und die Kabel nebeneinander gelegt. 
Nen Schwarzstich kann man aber immernoch erkennen. 

Straffer bekomm ich den Sleeve irgendwie nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paktai (15. Februar 2010)

Na, das schaut doch schon ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## kruemelgirl (15. Februar 2010)

Findest du nicht, das man da die Schwarze Ader durchsieht? 

Oder ist das normal so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Februar 2010)

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus Krümel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (15. Februar 2010)

Jup Krümelgirl - das ist RICHTIG GUT gesleeved! Top  Und wenn jetzt noch die Kabelfarbe (den bei Dir jetzt 100% dichten Sleeve) "in der Farbwirkung minimal beeinflusst", dann ist das physikalisch bedingt. Ist wie mit einem weißen Blatt Papier, das Du auf was Dunkles legst, es wird von der Farbwirkung her leicht anders sein, als wenn Du ein weißes Blatt Papier auf einen hellen Untergrund legst. Das ist also das selbe optische Prinzip bei dünnen Oberflächen. Sleeve ist ja eine relativ dünne Oberfläche. Es zeigt also nur, dass man durch Untergrundfarbe eine leichte Farbsteuerung vornehmen kann.
Es gibt aber auch Sleeve-Materialien, die wie Bonbonmaterial sind, da würdest Du dann - trotz Dichte - quasi jedes Kabel "durchsehen" können, egal welche Farbe die Kabel haben - pfui


----------



## kruemelgirl (15. Februar 2010)

Hey, da bin ich ja beruhigt und begeistert ob des Lobes vom Meister . THX


----------



## shila92 (15. Februar 2010)

Danke sNook 

@kruemelgirl: Wenn du das wirklich 100%ig blickdicht haben willst, brauchst du wohl oranges Klebeband, das du vor dem Sleeven um die Kabel wickelst. 
Aber ich finde auch, dass das so schon gut aussieht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag das Bild irgendwie auch wenn oben noch ein Stück vom orangen Sleeve zu sehen ist...


----------



## sNook (15. Februar 2010)

Baschtel dir doch einen Rahmen darum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (15. Februar 2010)

Deine Sleeve-Künste sind aber mindestens genauso gut! 
Und ich glaube bei dir ist der Sleeve auf der anderen Seite nicht zu kurz geworden...  (Sieht man auf den Fotos nur nicht, aber im Gehäuse auch nicht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ein wenig angestaubt... )

Ein Rahmen ist wirklich nicht schlecht... auch wenn man nichts verstecken will.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Februar 2010)

es ist zwar nicht perfekt,aber immerhin ein Anfang(Sleeve is mir eigentlich zu Teuer)
auf dem letzten Foto wirkt es wegen des Blitzes etwas durchsichtig.
Edit: omg mir is grade aufgefallen,dass die Kabel fast alle vertauscht sind
achja ne kleine frage noch. wieviel mm² hat sone molex leitung??


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Februar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Danke sNook
> 
> @kruemelgirl: Wenn du das wirklich 100%ig blickdicht haben willst, brauchst du wohl oranges Klebeband, das du vor dem Sleeven um die Kabel wickelst.



Das geht auch eleganter mit Litzen in der passenden Farbe, bei orange etwa rot oder gelb.
z.B. Kabel / Litze ROT 0,14mm² 10 Meter
Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn 

Hier zur Erinnerung: Weißer Sleeve mit weißen Litzen, absolut geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paktai (15. Februar 2010)

Geht aber auch nur bei Verlängerungen ohne größeren Aufwand. ^^

...

Nein, du böser Mod. Diesmal verschiebst du meinen Post nicht. Hier ein Bild. Fang! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. die weißen Stecker werden bald durch schwarze ersetzt.


----------



## kruemelgirl (16. Februar 2010)

Seid nicht zustreng mit mir, pls 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jenzy (16. Februar 2010)

Man sieht aber weniger Schwarz wie vorher, hat schon was gebracht. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Sleeve.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Februar 2010)

Deine Sleeves sind perfekt


----------



## shila92 (16. Februar 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Deine Sleeves sind perfekt



Kann mich nur anschließen! Weiter so! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheKiLLa (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (17. Februar 2010)

Danke schön.

Nur an der Bildbearbeitung muß ich noch feilen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Schorni- (17. Februar 2010)

Hab mich auch mal probiert, is zwar noch nich ganz fertig, zu wenig Material bestellt 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (18. Februar 2010)

@DaxTrose
Ist das eine NZXT Verlängerung? 

@Schorni
an das Kabelmanagement darfst du aber nochmal ran. 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2010)

Ja, ist für einen Freund. Das neue Sharkoon Rebel 9 mit dem MSI 785GM-E51. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (18. Februar 2010)

wiso ist da beschriftung auf dem Shrik??

mfg


----------



## Nemesis Design (18. Februar 2010)

oh...eine NZXT ATX verlängerung xD

€: @XE85 weils halt von NZXT ist xD


----------



## exa (18. Februar 2010)

naja, bei jemandem der seinen PC nicht selbst zusammenbaut (nicht kann?) ist das vllt auch besser so...


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2010)

Ich kann noch nicht mal sagen, ob er überhaupt drin bleibt, da man sowieso nicht reinschauen kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (18. Februar 2010)

> naja, bei jemandem der seinen PC nicht selbst zusammenbaut (nicht kann?) ist das vllt auch besser ao...


Sehe ich auch so... und wenn man die Schrift noch mit Edding übermalt, sieht das doch gar nicht schlecht aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich aber noch mehr stört ist die Aufschrift auf manchen WaKü-Schläuchen!  Die fällt dann noch extremer auf...


----------



## jenzy (18. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand Bilder von den MDPC Sleevs unter UV Licht? ( Gelb Orange, Grün, hellblau ) wäre schön Danke


----------



## sNook (18. Februar 2010)

Ach blödes UV, bockt doch nicht 

Ne, mal im ernst, blätter hier mal im Thread, dann findest du noch einiges!

Mal um auch auf dieser seite vertreten zu sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paktai (18. Februar 2010)

jenzy schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder von den MDPC Sleevs unter UV Licht? ( Gelb Orange, Grün, hellblau ) wäre schön Danke



Aber ja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (19. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mit meinem Bild zwar bestimmt nicht ganz so mithalten aber für den ersten Versuch ist das doch ganz in Ordnung. Oder wie seht ihr das 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Februar 2010)

Nach einem Jahr in der Community muss ich sagen :

Dieses Forum ist einfach nur der Hammer
Ohne Pcghx wäre ich niemals auf die Idee gekommen zu sleeven




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rusher0 (20. Februar 2010)

Das Grün kommt mal richtig geil rüber ;D
Ich hätte beim Lüfter aber nur die Lüfterblätter und das runde Ding in der Mitte grün gefärbt, das außen rum hätt ich glaub ich schwarz gelassen. Oder hast du den so gekauft?


----------



## fhantastic (20. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder nen paar farbenfrohe bilderchen von mir 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (20. Februar 2010)

Die Farben kommen echt geil rüber!


----------



## netheral (20. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilderchen.  Die NXZT (oder wie sich die Firma jetzt schreibt) Kabel sind echt nicht schlecht, wenn man einfach ohne Mühe eine Sleeve-Optik will. Gegen selbstgesleeved kommt es nicht an, dafür muss man aber halt nicht sleeven.  Und die schwarzen Kabel lassen sich auch top selber nachsleeven.

@Dax: Wie sieht es bei den Verlängerungen so in Sachen Kabellänge aus? Alle gleich oder genau so wie bei der Akasa-Verlängerung teils 5 mm - 1 cm Längendifferenz?

Überlege, erstmal fertig gesleevte Kabel für meinen Surf-PC (alter Athlon 64 3700+ mit 2 GB DDR-Ram und GeForce 7600 GT zu kaufen und die dann bei Zeit, Geld und Lust mit schwarzem Gold von MDPC-X nachzupimpen.


----------



## dualbrain (21. Februar 2010)

Wunderschön Ferhan!

@netheral: Unterstütz keine Chinesen (ja, es steht sogar auf deren Website). Wer sowas nimmt, der unterstützt Umweltverschmutzung der übelsten Sorte, Menschenausbeutung der übelsten Sorte (3 Dollar pro Tag Einkommen in Arbeitsumgebungen ohne Rücksichtsnahme auf Gesundheit bzw. Arbeitsrecht). Just my 2 cent in Bezug auf "Mitschuld am Elend der Welt"


----------



## silverblade (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr in der Community muss ich sagen :
> 
> Dieses Forum ist einfach nur der Hammer
> Ohne Pcghx wäre ich niemals auf die Idee gekommen zu sleeven


Korrekt! War bei mir auch so! Und grün war mein 1.Projekt
MFG Silverblade


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Februar 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> @Dax: Wie sieht es bei den Verlängerungen so in Sachen Kabellänge aus? Alle gleich oder genau so wie bei der Akasa-Verlängerung teils 5 mm - 1 cm Längendifferenz?



Die Kabel sind alle gleichlang. Allerdings würde ich, wenn Du eh vor hast, sie noch mit mdpc-x Sleeve zu veredeln, gleich eine vernünftige Verlängerung nehmen und auf die NZTX verzichten. Dann ersparst Du Dir die Arbeit, den Sleeve zu entfernen und die 5,-€ Aufpreis sind in guten Sleeve besser investiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFloh (22. Februar 2010)

mein erster versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (22. Februar 2010)

@fhantastic
Auf den Rechner bin ich mal gespnnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337_alpha (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (22. Februar 2010)

Ahh... ich habe ein  *Déjà-vu *^^(so heißt die Achterbahn )*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geiles Bild! 
http://www.rollercoasters.org/six-flags-magic-mountain/sfmm_dejavu_1326.jpg


----------



## fhantastic (23. Februar 2010)

kruemelgirl schrieb:


> @fhantastic
> Auf den Rechner bin ich mal gespnnt




Mein Aktueller ist doch schon so gut wie fertig 

muss nur noch bisschen kabel ordnen und das Window ins Seitenteil einkleben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (24. Februar 2010)

Das "Wesen aus einer anderen Welt" in Deinem AGB ist Weltklasse


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (24. Februar 2010)

Gesleevtes VGA-Kabel:
(nicht von mir gesleevt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (24. Februar 2010)

ach da ist mein Montiokabel abgeblieben 

und ich habs schon nen paar mal zuhause gesucht xD 

kannste ruhig behalten 
Es funktioniert sogar


----------



## dualbrain (28. Februar 2010)

Impressionismus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (28. Februar 2010)

du bist genau so nen spammer wie ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juggle-Junkie (28. Februar 2010)

Mein erster Post hier im Forum ^^


----------



## kuki122 (28. Februar 2010)

Du musst die Bilder hier hoch laden, dann einfügen.

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## dualbrain (28. Februar 2010)

Jup - sehr schön fürs erste Mal. Geht doch nichts um Fensterbanklicht (ala Ferhan0vich)


----------



## sNook (28. Februar 2010)

Da hat der Nils recht 

Fensterbank Flavour !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (28. Februar 2010)

Mein Rechner ist erfolgreich umgezogen und funktionier wieder.

Hier mal ein paar erste Bilder, den Rest muß ich noch etwas bearbeiten..........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (28. Februar 2010)

Sieht super aus!!


----------



## kruemelgirl (1. März 2010)

Schon wahnsinn, wie viele Kabel ich verstauen mußte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, am Ende siehts doch garnicht soo schlecht aus. Finde ich zumindest.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (1. März 2010)

Der Schwung des PCIE Kabels ist wuuuuuuuuundeeeeeeerschööööön


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. März 2010)

dualbrain schrieb:


> Der Schwung des PCIE Kabels ist wuuuuuuuuundeeeeeeerschööööön



Jop , umso schlimmer das Kabel-Wirrwar in der Festplatten Region , aber ich kanns nur bedingt besser;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (1. März 2010)

Mach doch mal ein Bild , wo man den HDD-Käfig von innen sieht  

Leider ist es in meinem Tower nicht anders möglich. 
Ich hoffe aber noch auf einen Gegenbeweis, wenn der Tower noch mehr verbreitet ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (2. März 2010)

Einfach ne Wakü einbauen und den AGB davor


----------



## Hektor123 (2. März 2010)




----------



## kruemelgirl (3. März 2010)

Mein Rechner ist nun fertig. 

Seid nicht zu streng mit mir, pls. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (3. März 2010)

ClearCmos funktioniert?*


----------



## kruemelgirl (3. März 2010)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Zumindest sollte es richtig angeschlossen sein, da mein BIOS noch mit den veränderten Einstellungen läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder beisteuern.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (3. März 2010)

Deine Unterlage ist so genial. Wenn Du Dich irgendwann davon trennen möchtest, ich stell sie in das Museum


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

Vielen Dank, du hast schon ein Sleevemuseum?  

Ihr seid schon so Würstchen, 
ist ein Griff von meinem Elektronikseitenschneider.


----------



## Nomad (3. März 2010)

laber nicht ,das ist ein Würstchen 
mal ne frage: wie könnt ihr so scharfe bilder machen? habt ihr alle ne spiegelreflex oder was?^^ meine werden immer unscharf
Hier ein Bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (3. März 2010)

> Ihr seid schon so Würstchen,
> ist ein Griff von meinem Elektronikseitenschneider.


War mein erster Gedanke... vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nur Hunger. 

Wichtig ist auch die Belichtung! Mit meiner Kamera lassen sich auch nur bei optimalen Lichtverhältnissen einigermaßen gute Bilder machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. März 2010)

So, für heute hab ich genug!
PCIE, ATX und EPS und Lüfter entsleeven ist einfach nur STRESS 

Das ATX kommt dann morgn, aber bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis vom PCIe und EPS, 
den die 2 oder 3 Stellen wo das Shrink etwas länger ist sieht man nicht direkt.

Hatte es auch schon mit einem Schwarz-Blau-Schwarz ausprobiert, sieht aber net so toll aus wie ich find, so hats etwas mehr style 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (3. März 2010)

Hey,

@nomad:

Kann es sein das deine Cam nicht richtig fokussiert? Sieht mir sehr danach aus, da kein Bereich "scharf" ist.

@ snaapsnaap:

Sehr schön gesleevt!
Jetzt noch die Stecker tauschen und gut ist :p

->

Wo wir oben beim Thema Nahrung waren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

@snaapsnaap,
ist es Absicht, das du beim blauen Sleeve schwarzen Shrink verwendet hast?
Blauer wäre mM. nach optisch besser gewesen. Ansonsten schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. März 2010)

Ja, weil ich Bilder gesehn hab wo der Unterschied zwischen dem Shrink Blau und dem Sleeve Blau etwas seltsam aussah. Kostet außerdem 50cent mehr pro Meter


----------



## nyso (4. März 2010)

Vorher nachher meiner 24-Pol Verlängerung
Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine ganz einfache Molexverlängerung^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Flexlight^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eingebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (4. März 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> @nomad:
> 
> Kann es sein das deine Cam nicht richtig fokussiert? Sieht mir sehr danach aus, da kein Bereich "scharf" ist.


kann gut sein ,aber jetzt sind erstmal batterien down^^ mal sehen ,wann ich neue hole
aber bilder wirds trotzdem geben


----------



## sNook (4. März 2010)

Hey nyso,

extrem scharf gesleevt 
Die Stecker sind von Aquatuning ?

->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (4. März 2010)

Jap, sind von AC. Der Farbton ist der gleiche wie der des orangen Sleeves


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. März 2010)

Schwarz Orange Kombi"s" sehen echt Hammer aus, da überlege ich doch echt...


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. März 2010)

Endlich!!!! Aber an der ATX Verlängerung wäre ich fast verzweifelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

Wow, das sieht doch super aus, teilweise ist die Spannung noch nicht optimal, dafür ist der Shrink 
sehr gleichmäßig geworden. 
Die Arbeit hat sich definitiv gelohnt, mach weiter so!


----------



## Xien16 (6. März 2010)

Nach einer langen Pause:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (6. März 2010)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage: Was ist das? 
Sleeve zwischen.... Kühlrippen?

Es sieht zumindest gut aus!


----------



## Xien16 (6. März 2010)

So ist es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (6. März 2010)

Ahhh, ok! Sieht stark aus!


----------



## Nomad (6. März 2010)

so dann schließ ich mich mal an 
noch nicht perfekt aber für den anfang nicht schlecht ; hoffe ich zumindest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß die shrink sind unregelmäßig , und gucken an einer stelle raus


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

Auch hier noch mal mein Tipp, mehr Spannung ist der Trick.

Wenn du die erste Seite geschrumpft hast, lässt du den Shrink etwas abkühlen, dann fasst du das
Kabel direkt hinter dem Shrink an und ziehst mit der anderen Hand unter Druck den Sleeve zum
anderen Ende stramm.
Dann hälst du den Sleeve am anderen Ende weiter fest und schrumpfst dann das andere Ende.

*Hier mal ein Beispiel mit einer sehr dünnen Leitung mit 2x 0,14mm Kabel im Sleeve.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du siehst, dass das Kabel so stramm geworden ist, das es nicht abknickt.

.


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. März 2010)

Ich hab meine einfach mit einem Messer passend zurechtgeschnitten, erst leicht angeritzt, Kabel raus und schön einmal außen herum fahren. Dann wieder reinstecken.

Kann man ja auf meinen, paar Posts weiter oben, erkennen das sie ziemlich gleichlang sind


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2010)

is leider nur handycam,wie immer


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

Sieht trotzdem sehr stylisch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2010)

naja es hält sich in grenzen.
das kommt raus,wenn ich sehr sehr langeweile habe


----------



## Raptorspeed (7. März 2010)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse.

Die Bilder wurden zwar mit einem EiTelefon 3Gs aufgenommen, da meine Mutter die Kamera für ihre Israel Reise Braucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nils : Hatte keine Probleme mit den Pins die Flutschen sogar raus.!

Hier noch was für dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (7. März 2010)

so nun der 2. Adapter^^
ich finde diesmal isser besser geworden , mit straffen Sleeve und vorher mit weißem Klebeband umwickelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (7. März 2010)

Sehr schön gestrafft. Ich dacht eigentlich Du wärst eher der Chaot, der das nicht schafft  Bin sehr positiv überrascht von Deinem Ergebnis! Aber der Sleeve ist ein wenig kurz in dem einen Schrumpfschlauch 

@raptor: Geniale Collage aufm Tisch  Die Clip-Blumen = herrlich. Zeig ich gleich meiner Freundin! Auch sehr überraschend zu hören, dass die Corsair-Pins rausflutschten, denn vielleicht haben die ja mal ihre Produktion umgestellt und bessere Pins verwendet


----------



## Nomad (7. März 2010)

was heißtn hier chaot? nur weil ich 15 bin ?    
trotzdem danke!


----------



## sNook (7. März 2010)

Ahh jetzt verstehe ich auch warum du die USA magst 

->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (7. März 2010)

weil ich 15 bin? oder warum?^^


----------



## sNook (7. März 2010)

Korrekt.
Entweder du hast Amerikanische Vorfahren und bist deswegen USA-Pro oder du bist halt einfach zu, naja, "unreif" im Denken. Vor einem Jahr (da war ich 15) fand ich die USA auch ganz toll. Heute bin ich, wo ich mich im Netz und Schulmässig mal erkundigt habe und beide Seiten (toll/schlecht) abgewogen habe, definitiv zum Entschluss: USA = Blöde (um das mal Nett auszudrücken) gekommen.

->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (7. März 2010)

Wieso, Amerika ist doch super
Immerhin sichern die den Weltfrieden
Aber in Zeiten, in denen deutsche Soldaten die Freiheit Deutschlands am Hindukusch verteidigen ist ja eh alles erlaubt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (9. März 2010)

Yeah erste bestellung von Nils   es macht süchtig  denk Nils "droge" hat ne sehr gute Zukunft auf den Markt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß nicht gerade Top geworden aber es war 03:26 als ich denn Sleeve gemacht habe ^^ Und mein alle erster Sleeve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (9. März 2010)

ja das stimmt, sleeven hat ein gewisses suchtpotential!
hier mal mein erster versuch und danke nils für das test-stück rotes sleeve...das sieht ja so geil aus, schade das das in meinem rechner (zwecks mobo) nicht passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (9. März 2010)

Das ist dein erster Versuch?? Meine Güte, dafür sieht es echt klasse aus!


----------



## jenzy (9. März 2010)

Wunderbar, hast den Schrumpfschlauch auch gleichmäßig hinbekommen, respekt fürs erste mal


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2010)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, sogar die Spannung sieht super aus.


----------



## Opark (9. März 2010)

danke euch!  den alten lüfter den ich vorher gemacht hab,hab ich mal dezent unterschlagen  meld mich bei gelegenheit mit neuen bildern, bin grad nich zu haus!


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

Wir wollen alles sehen !!!!!!!!!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (10. März 2010)

ja klar, ich war auch froh über den bilderthread hier, um meiner entscheidung auch zu sleeven sicher zu sein  hab es ncih bereut, hat mir richtig spaß gemacht!
mein anderes pci-e kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein atx-kabel, aber mit dem bin ich nich so zufrieden wie mit den beiden pci-e!  bin fast schon bissl traurig weil ich grad nxi mehr zum sleeven da hab u mein rechner 80km weg in meiner wohnung ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörgi (10. März 2010)

Sieht echt sau gut aus habe ich auch vor zu machen habe aber noch keine zeit gedunden das zu machen weils doch echt zeit aufwändig ist


----------



## Opark (10. März 2010)

so und hier mal mein wirklich erster versuch  der besagte lüfter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit war ich aber schon ne weile beschäftigt, wie bei allen kabeln hab i mir viel zeit gelassen u wollte es möglichst ordentlich machen!
freu mich schon auf nächste woche, denn da kommt alles an seinen platz in rechner....nur weiss ich jetz schon das ich demnächst noch die farbdose schwingen muss, um den innenraum zu schwärzen 
bilder folgen!


----------



## kruemelgirl (10. März 2010)

und was findest du daran so schlecht??


----------



## fighter0190 (10. März 2010)

Sieht doch perfekt gesleevet aus


----------



## Opark (10. März 2010)

nein, schlecht find ich den nicht, im gegenteil, war selbst überrascht...war nur der "unterschlagene 1. versuch" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetz muss ich nur noch an meiner knips-technik feilen...mach bisher immer im auto-modus, aber werd mal mit iso etc rumspielen!


----------



## speedymike (10. März 2010)

ja eben. mein kabel ist nicht ganz so schön gesleeved! am falschen ende gespart


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

So schlecht sieht das doch gar nicht aus, die Spannung konnte etwas fester sein, ansonsten Top.


----------



## fhantastic (10. März 2010)

speziell für dich, den spannungsfanatiker hab ich mal meine Fotokiste durchwühlt und 3 bilder gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

Geil, genau so stelle ich mir die optimale Spannung vor.


----------



## sNook (10. März 2010)

Great 

*APPLAUSE APPLAUSE*

-> 

SPANNUUUUNG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (11. März 2010)

jaaaaaa Ferhan - soooooooo! Geeeeenau soooooooo!
Ständeralarm (ich mein den Sleeve und wie er steht!)

Bild 3 ist eh DER Klassiker: Die t0d3shand regiert die Welt


----------



## Juggle-Junkie (11. März 2010)

ich hab garnicht gewusst das das so strammt geht oO 

ich hätte eher gedacht das du ans Kabel nochn Stück Draht angeklebt hast hehe.

Ne aber saubere arbeit. Daumen hoch!!


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die Bilder sind ziemlich gut geworden oder was meint ihr?


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

Mir gefallen die Bilder sehr gut, perfekt gesleevt würde ich sagen.


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. März 2010)

Saubere Arbeit.
Schade, dass ich nix mehr zum Sleeven habe...............


----------



## Opark (11. März 2010)

super arbeit von euch allen, gefällt mir richtig gut! vor allem natürlich der "stahlhart" sleeve  
@snaapsnaap: ja das sieht super aus, hast auch schonmal über gehäuse lackieren nachgedacht?! das waren jedenfalls noch meine gedanken während ich noch gesleeved hab...schade das mein rechne rso weit weg ist im moment..wie gesagt, bilder gibts nächste woche! 

da heut so schönes wetter ist...hab ich mich trotzdem nochmal mit meinen bisherigen ergebnissen beschäftigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechts ist irgendwie besser focussiert als links...wie kommt das denn?


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. März 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Bilder sehr gut, perfekt gesleevt würde ich sagen.



Danke, hab aber im Vergleich zu den Bildern vorher nichts mehr gemacht, heute war nur Photoshooting mit mehr besserem Licht und anderen Einstellungen, zB max Sättigung und etwas mehr Kontrast 
Bei meiner billigen Samsung (L110) Digicam ists schon sehr schwer ordentliche Bilder zu machen!



Opark schrieb:


> super arbeit von euch allen, gefällt mir richtig gut! vor allem natürlich der "stahlhart" sleeve
> @snaapsnaap: ja das sieht super aus, hast auch schonmal über gehäuse lackieren nachgedacht?! das waren jedenfalls noch meine gedanken während ich noch gesleeved hab...schade das mein rechne rso weit weg ist im moment..wie gesagt, bilder gibts nächste woche!



Hab früher mal ein Chieftec Dragon schwarz lackiert, aber das LianLi werd ich nicht lackieren. Alleine die Sleeves haben ordentlich gekostet 
Hab nochn Antec 300, und wenn ich Zeit hab, könnt ichs mir überlegen dieses vllt komplett weiß zu lackieren.


----------



## shila92 (11. März 2010)

@snaapsnaap - Dein PC gefällt mir richtig gut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite hat irgendwie voll den Comic-Look. Aber mir gefällts...


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

Schlicht und schön, kann nie genug davon bekommen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. März 2010)

@ Opark
Echt super gesleevt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis Design (12. März 2010)

die künstliche blume geht ma gar net


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. März 2010)

Die hing da aber soo rum und ich dachte: Wieso nicht?


----------



## shila92 (12. März 2010)

Danke Tobi.  Und weil du's bist: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Ciddy (12. März 2010)

dann will ich auch mal meine ersten Ergebnisse mit weißem Sleeve präsentieren. Für den Anfang bin ich ganz zufrieden aber da geht noch etwas mehr. Auch die Kamera macht nicht grad die besten Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (12. März 2010)

danke @ gamer 

wenn noch bissl an der shrinklänge feilst wird das auch richtig gut bei dir! grand bleu ist auch ne schöne farbe!!

@ ciddy: ja, das gefällt schon sehr gut!  mag zwar lieber jedes kabel einzeln, aber es wäre zugegeben langweilig wenn es alle gleich haben...


----------



## Rusher0 (12. März 2010)

> aber da geht noch etwas mehr.


echt mal, das sieht sooo ******* aus, Ciddy -.-

ne, Spaß beiseite, was soll da noch mehr gehen? Vielleicht das deine Kamera bessere Bilder macht, aber ich finde das schon richtig geil gesleeved 
Will mehr von deinem weißen Sleeve sehen!


----------



## Ciddy (12. März 2010)

danke Leute

ein Bild von meinen aller ersten hab ich noch, is aber schwarz
achja is das Strom Kabel für meine Kaze Master am zweiten Bild erkennt man, dass es auf einen kleineren Stecker geht drum hab ich die Kabel nicht getrennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (12. März 2010)

ein kleiner Tipp 

Der Typ der die Cam bedient ist für die Bilder verantwortlich


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. März 2010)

Einfach den SATA-Sleeve für die Molex-Leiungen nehmen... 

Mhh, dass sehe ich gerade zum ersten mal. OK, ich war auch einige Wochen (oder waren es sogar Monate) abwesend. Aber mit der Technik würde der Sleeve für das neue NT doch nicht mehr so teuer da ich den schon vorhandenen alten Schneeman (den es ja schon lange nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt) für den ATX-Strang wiederverwerten kann...

Juhhhuuuuu... jetzt bin ich etwas weniger angesäuert, weil mein NT nen abgang gemacht hat... Na da muss ich doch heut im laufe des Nachmittags nochmal den Rechenschieber raushollen und das alles nochmal neu ausrechnen...


----------



## Xien16 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die warten schon auf den Zusammenbau...


----------



## Opark (13. März 2010)

xien16...einfach herrlich! und die bilder haben eine quali....
spitze!


----------



## kruemelgirl (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (13. März 2010)

@Xien:

Schicke Bilder. Ist das der rote MDPC-Sleeve? Und: Wirkt er nur auf den Fotos so... 'grell'?


----------



## shila92 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (13. März 2010)

Soll das ein Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl sein ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1993 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (13. März 2010)

Perfekt gesleevet fighter! 

Dagegen mal meine Verlängerung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (13. März 2010)

shila92 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt gesleevet fighter!



Danke  Deins ist aber auch nicht übel  

Schau mal in mein TB und dann meinen letzten Post. Da habe ich ´nen Vergleich des ATX-Steckers, wie meiner vorher aussah


----------



## shila92 (13. März 2010)

Hab ich eben schon.  Echt eine Verwandlung!


----------



## Xien16 (13. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Den orangen Sleeve so zu fotografieren wie er wirklich aussieht ist zum Beispiel eine Kunst, die nur wenige beherschen



Das kann gar keiner, da der bei jeder Lichttemperatur seine Farbe extrem verändert 

Das rot ist unverarbeitet so wie auf den Bildern im Shop, von hinten beleuchtet so wie auf meinen und vor allem mit schwarzen Kabeln drunter etwas dunkler und passt dann noch perfekter zu den Slots auf meinem Mainboard


----------



## dualbrain (13. März 2010)

Bzgl. Farben auf Bildern: Denkt auch immer dran, dass hier die meisten Leute keine kalibrierten Monitore haben. Was die meisten Eurer Monitore abbilden ist fernab der Realität  Ich will gar nicht wissen was für Farben die Leute teilweise hier auf den Bildern, die auf ihren Monitoren erscheinen, sehen


----------



## sNook (14. März 2010)

Hihi @ dualbrain 

und @Marc wieder mal ein "Klasse Bild!"

Zurück zum Thema Orange:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (14. März 2010)

wer einmal orange live gesehen hat, der weiss, dass die meisten bilder hier nur "schwarz-weiss" sind gegen das, dass einen anspringt, wenn man das paket öffnet. 

@sNook: sorry, dass ich das grade unter deinem beitrag schreibe, das bild ist auf jeden fall sehr schön.


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

@Xien16: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

Farbigen Sleeve abzubilden ist wirklich schwierig... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jenzy (14. März 2010)

@Xien16

sehr schön gemacht, sehr sauber 

@shila92

sehr schöne Farbauswahl. Besitzt deine Kamera den Makromodus? damit sollte es klappen


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Das ist doch ein Macro 
Mit einer guten Farbweidergabe hat das aber nix zu tun...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

Das Foto ist mit Makro gemacht!  Die Kamera ist nur leider billig und hat nicht mal eine ISO-Einstellung.  
Eigentlich kann man mit der nur im Makro-Modus einigermaßen gute Bilder machen...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Deine Bilder find ich aber ganz schön, dafür dass sie mit ner billigen Kamera gemacht wurden.


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

Kommt alles nur auf die Betrachtungsweise an.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

@WTFlikeROFL: Danke!  Wenn man ein bisschen mit der Belichtung herumspielt geht das eigentlich.
@h_tobi: Das stimmt auch wieder... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn das ein wenig überbelichtet ist.


----------



## Opark (14. März 2010)

also leute ihr macht echt super bilder! guckt man sich sehr gern immer wieder an! 
vor allem xien deine extrem-makros gefallen mir richtig gut! respekt dafür und die sleeves sind natürlcih erste güte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Zwischendurch sind extreme Makros ne feine Sache 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (14. März 2010)

jap! da hast aber ne verdammt gute kam, wenn mitm objektiv so nah ran kannst u das noch scharf bekommst! bei mir keine chance! aber schön! weiter so, sind alle scharf auf mehr


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Mit der alten Cam bin ich näher rangekommen und bei der neuen ists nur eine Frage des Objektivs...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

Das ist wirklich schon Kunst ws du da fabrizierst. RESPEKT.


----------



## fighter0190 (14. März 2010)

meine Güte, respekt  Wie machst du das?


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Was genau? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (14. März 2010)

Entweder Viagra oder viel Spannung


----------



## EinarN (14. März 2010)

@ shila92

In dein Makro bild mit den Schwarz Bezogenen Kabell sihet man drinn die Gelbe Tatsächliche Farbe des Kabells was bei eine Etwas Häftigen Knick bzw. Dehnung des Sleeve zum Vorschein Kommt.

Währe nicht eine Idee, vor dem Sleeven der Bunten Kabeln diese mal mit Schwarzen Edding zu Bearbeiten so das diese Farben nicht mehr zum Vorschein kommen?


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

Also die Kabel mit Edding zu bemalen wäre echt ein riesen Aufwand!  Da würde sich Klebeband schon eher anbieten.

Und zum Bild: Du meinst das Letzte von mir oder? Ich seh da nichts gelbes, schon mal weil das Kabel dadrunter schwarz ist.  Das muss irgendwie am Licht liegen. Da hab ich noch nicht den Bogen raus.


----------



## EinarN (14. März 2010)

es Gibt wen ich mich Richtig Erinere solche edding Nachfülflaschen mit 0,10 ml.
da nimmst den Kabell und Tauchst ihn einfach ein, in 1 - 2 Minutten ist er Stroh Trocken.

Hier. Im Bild was Ich meine:


----------



## Ciddy (14. März 2010)

Irgendwie könnte es noch ne Spur schärfer sein denk ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (14. März 2010)

ja, sieht schlecht geschliffen aus. 

deko-schwert?


----------



## Ciddy (14. März 2010)

bei mir schon, aber es kann auch ohne Probleme für Schnitttests herhalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (15. März 2010)

Superschön!


----------



## Opark (16. März 2010)

wie versprochen, hier mal wieder was von mir...und habe mit der iso-einstellung rumgespielt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (16. März 2010)

Perfekt gesleevet und schöne Bilder! Besonders das Letzte gefällt mir am Besten. 

PS: Nur ein wenig staubig.


----------



## Opark (16. März 2010)

danke!  die staubkrümel...ihr seht ja auch alles


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

Habe heute mein 6/8 poliges PCIe Kabel gesleevt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (16. März 2010)

saubere arbeit! sieht super aus! deine shrinks sind ja 1a! hast da mitm skalpel nachgeholfen?


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

Nein, mit nem Lineal und einer Schere genau auf Maß geschnitten, den Rest macht der Heißluftföhn.
Ich habe nur mittlerweile die genauen Maße rausgetüftelt, so wird alles fast immer gleichmäßig.

Als nächstes werde ich mir ein P8 Kabel für´s MB selber bauen, muss nur mal 
sehen, ob ich die passenden Kabel da habe. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (16. März 2010)

oh, na das ist nicht schlecht! respekt! schneide die zwar auch genau gleich lang, aber hin u wieder haut einer ab...habs dann auch schon 1-2 mal mitm skalpel berichitg! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> das war ein schöner tag!


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2010)

Jepp, ist wie Weihnachten, wenn das Packerl von Nils kommt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds lecker  und wer staub findet darf gern staubwischen kommen


----------



## sNook (17. März 2010)

Ahh eine altbekannte Idee, sehr schön !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (17. März 2010)

na ich dacht mir schon das ich das schonmal gesehn hatte  ist aber auch ein angebrachtes motiv


----------



## sNook (17. März 2010)

Macht doch überhaupt nichts !
Ich finde das 2te Bild stark 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (17. März 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Ich finde das 2te Bild stark


Finde ich auch Opark! Das Rot passt echt genial! 

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (17. März 2010)

danke euch!  und sNook ich hab mich jetz nich als Ideenklauer gefühlt, kein problem! freu mich wenn mir mal ein schickes foto gelingt! werd grad warm mit meiner cam! 

sind jetz nicht so in szene gesetzt wie die anderen aber so ist der stand der dinge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht sollte ich ncoh die spraydose schwingen, wie ich es mir von anfang an dachte...ist eben noch bissl baustelle im moment, aber langsam fehlts an der zeit!


----------



## dualbrain (17. März 2010)

öööh, das sind wirklich attraktive Bilder  Super gesleevt, super Perspektiven, super softes Licht, super farben , passt gut zum Ram ... bin erstaunt


----------



## shila92 (17. März 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen aber gegen das grüne PCB der Graka solltest du etwas tun.


----------



## Opark (17. März 2010)

ich danke euch!  so viel lob! pcb soll auch noch was passieren, wird mit der zeit!  nils ich bestell sicher wieder bei dir! nächstes mal....ROT!


----------



## FTS (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr davon in meinem Tagebuch: Klicken

Jack


----------



## Opark (17. März 2010)

maaan wie schafft ihr das nur immer solche makros zu machen?! meine cam packt das leider nicht!  oder ich stell mich noch zu blöd an 
das 2. bild find ich richtig gut FTS! top!

alibi......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciddy (19. März 2010)

frische Bilder von meinen 6 Pin Kabeln nur die Cam mag garnicht wie ich will sosnt hät ich hier noch einiges mehr reinzustellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (19. März 2010)

ich glaube, ich sollte mal fotos mit meinen arbeitsmessern machen. das motiv gefällt mir.

ach mist, ich vergess immer, dass ich ja grade keine cam habe. 


somit habe ich eine neue weisheit fürs leben und für euch: 

bei trennung cam nicht der ex überlassen, das rächt sich beim sleeven.


----------



## dualbrain (20. März 2010)

Seeeeeh schöne Bilder Ciddy und sehr sehr schön gesleevt! Strahlt so schön


----------



## fhantastic (21. März 2010)

Hightow0r 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (21. März 2010)

Deiner steht also auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (21. März 2010)

einfach geil das Bild.


----------



## kruemelgirl (21. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. März 2010)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Deiner steht also auch



Nylonfaden?


----------



## Xien16 (21. März 2010)

Nein für mich, Nein für fhantastic 

Bescheissen kann wer will - wir brauchen das nicht...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. März 2010)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Nein für mich, Nein für fhantastic
> 
> Bescheissen kann wer will - wir brauchen das nicht...



Wie macht ihr das? 

ALIBI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2010)

Mit extremer Sleevespannung^^

Übrigens Danke Jungs

Jetzt muss ich alle Shrinks erneuern, weil SOLCHE BILDER WILL ICH AUCH
Hab mir extra ne Heißluftpistole gekauft
Gibts grad bei mir im Baumarkt für 12€


----------



## Opark (22. März 2010)

also das wäre ja mal der hammer wenn die spannung so groß ist das die von allein stehen!

habe nochmal allerlei an meiner cam ver- und umgestellt..das ist bei rausgekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (22. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hab mir extra ne Heißluftpistole gekauft
> Gibts grad bei mir im Baumarkt für 12€



Ich hab immer noch das Gratisfeuerzeug von der Fahrschule 



Opark schrieb:


> also das wäre ja mal der hammer wenn die spannung so groß ist das die von allein stehen!



So ist es...
Musste mit dem Pinguin zwar ne Weile kämpfen bis der so stehen blieb, ohne ist es aber mit der richtigen Spannung kein Problem


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

Wenn nach 6 Kabeln der Krampf im Daumen kommt, ist die Spannung perfekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (22. März 2010)

Im Endeffekt sieht man so selbst ob man die bestmögliche Spannung erreicht hat oder noch lernen muss


----------



## Opark (23. März 2010)

heute sind meine LED's gekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedymike (24. März 2010)

tata!


----------



## kuki122 (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein MDPC 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## dualbrain (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (24. März 2010)

Ein Bild vom Meister persönlich, sieht richtig schick aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciddy (27. März 2010)

diesmal was von mir ohne Katana 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (28. März 2010)

ich finde den untergrund sehr schön, vielleicht etwas mehr sonne, aber egal, gefällt.


----------



## fighter0190 (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuneup (28. März 2010)

Meine ersten Sleeve-Versuche (mittlerweile bestimmt nen halbes Jahr her^^ Aber mir viel das Ding grad buchstäblich in die Hände, und da hab ichs einfach fotografiert)
Bin für Tipps übrigens dennoch dankbar, da ich seitdem nicht mehr gesleeved habe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Tune


----------



## Opark (29. März 2010)

mal was neues von mir...doch erstmal uv, ob es so bleibt..wir werden sehen 
@tune: das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus! einfach weiter üben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (29. März 2010)

Geil, was hast du für eine UV- Lichtquelle genommen?
Bei mir wirkt der aquamarin Sleeve fast weiß, oder ist das der Dunkelblaue?
Ich habe von Revoltec die 30cm UV KKs benutzt.


----------



## Opark (29. März 2010)

das sind ganz normale LEDs (genau wie auf der seite davor zu sehen) mit glaub 2000mcd! jap ist aquamarin-blau! ich mag es...dezent u nich zu hell!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (29. März 2010)

Dann taugen die Revoltec UV KKs nen Dreck.
Ich müsste noch UV LEDs hier haben, dann werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nen Test machen müssen.

Hier mal ein Bild von mir, ist zwar nicht so perfekt wie deine, die Farbe vom Sleeve passt aber relativ gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (29. März 2010)

ja zum bilder machen brauch ich immer ewig, weil ich mich mit den einstellungen nich so super auskenn, aber danke! 

ist doch schön was du da hast...geht jedes atxkabel durch ein separates loch durch diese "platte" ? gefällt mir, vor allem das dahinter noch so ein schimmer durchkommt (noch ne plexi dahinter?!)

kk's waren mir zu hell, beleuchte nur punktuell...den meisten sicher zu dunkel, ich find es ziemlich gut (hab bisher aber noch keine anständigen bilder vom ganzen pc zustande gebracht--> cam!)


----------



## h_tobi (29. März 2010)

Jepp, ist ne Plexiplatte mit Abdeckung und blauen LEDs beleuchtet. 
Da gehen alle Kabel vom ATX- Strang durch. Ist quasi ein beleuchteter Stealthmod.


----------



## Ciddy (29. März 2010)

hab heute ne Multiframe geschossen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochn Bild mit Katana (da hatte ich die Spiegelreflex zur Verfügung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (30. März 2010)

Die Lösung beim 4-pin Kabel finde ich mittlerweile die schönste Lösung


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (31. März 2010)

Da fehlt aber ne Menge Spannung des Sleeves, würd ich nochmal überarbeiten, sonst lohnt sich Sleeve ja nicht so, wie er es kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B@man (31. März 2010)

Mal ein bisschen was aus meinem Sleeving-Repertoire... zeigt euch Bilder aus dem "Project Blue Dragon", wo ihr die Doku darüber in der Signatur findet!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GREETZ, B@MAN*


----------



## Gamer_95 (31. März 2010)

Sleeve-Spannung Extreme  
Aber leider schlechtes licht  Aber ich mag den Goldschimmer auf dem Sleeve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Complexx (31. März 2010)

Soo ich war ja länger nicht mehr hier drin aber bei all den tollen Bildern fühle ich mich genötigt, etwas von meinem Chaos preiszugeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr Bilder gibt im Tagebuch 

Greez Complexx


----------



## dualbrain (31. März 2010)

lol - Die Sleeve-Explosion des Jahres!


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

Da siehst du mal, was du angerichtet hast.


----------



## ich656 (1. April 2010)

Was ist den da alles dabei in so nen Sleeve Set?
nur Sleeves oder Werkzeuge auch?


----------



## Xien16 (1. April 2010)

Nein, da man ja auch nie genau weiss, wer was will und man es ja auch nur einmal braucht 
Aber dafür gibts ja den Lieferumfang...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (1. April 2010)

Mal ein wenig Gefrickel mit Photoshop.  (ca. 2 Minuten, zu meiner Verteidigung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, die Cam taugt nix. 
Und weil der Fotograf das Foto schießt arbeiten auch die Profis mit 70 Euro Aldi-Cams.  Zumindest schießt sie scharfe Makros.

Und ja... nichtmal meine Cam kann MDPC-X Sleeve entstellen. ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. April 2010)

Nicht viel Sleeve zu sehen aber ein bischen......


----------



## DaxTrose (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. April 2010)

Hey die Schriftart hab ich auch! 

naja aber leider kein geld fürs sleeven!


----------



## fhantastic (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juggle-Junkie (4. April 2010)

das Bild wurde bearbeitet, oder ?


----------



## Xien16 (4. April 2010)

Ja klar... den Rahmen kann man so nicht mitfotografieren...


----------



## fhantastic (4. April 2010)

richtig Janik ... der Rahmen wurde nachträglich eingefügt.

Der rest ist Original.


----------



## Owly-K (4. April 2010)

Die Kabel kennt vielleicht schon jemand aus der Bauanleitung, aber die Bilder sind neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## desMaxle (6. April 2010)

So, aus Übungsgründen habe ich mich mal an etwas anderen ''vergriffen'' 
Entschuldigt die schlechte Quali, nur Handy zur Verfügung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (6. April 2010)

Damit hast du dich freiwillig gemeldet einen langzeit Bewitterungstest zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## desMaxle (6. April 2010)

@Xien16:

wah! schöne Bilder(eigentlich wie auf den letzten 127 Seiten )
Bewitterungstest? Geht klar


----------



## rebiirth (6. April 2010)

@Xien16 was ist das eig. fürn Ding wo die Kabel drin sind ?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. April 2010)

Das ist glaube ich ein Lüfterhub mit Steuerung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (7. April 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> @Xien16 was ist das eig. fürn Ding wo die  Kabel drin sind ?





ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich ein Lüfterhub mit Steuerung....



Beinahe - LED-Hub mit Steuerung


----------



## Carvahall (7. April 2010)

@xien

Beim oberen Bild ist die Schärfe seltsam.


----------



## Xien16 (7. April 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man sowas ?



Selbst bauen...



Carvahall schrieb:


> @xien
> 
> Beim oberen Bild ist die Schärfe seltsam.





Bestia schrieb:


> Naja, das ist einfach nur eine kleine Blende und das gehört so.



Besser kann ich das auch nicht sagen 

Und bitte bringt wieder Bilder sonst drehen die Mods durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1993 (11. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## nyso (13. April 2010)

sNook und Tobi kennen die Bilder vielleicht schon aus dem anderen Forum, aber ich poste sie hier natürlich für die anderen nochmal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (13. April 2010)

Und ich sags auch nochmal: Sehr schön!


----------



## sNook (13. April 2010)

Dem schliesse ich mich an 
Einfach nur hübsch mit anzusehen !


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

Da kommt ja deine romantische Ader raus. 
Mir wird ganz warm um´s Herz.


----------



## Opark (13. April 2010)

so kann man seiner freundin wohl sleeve schmackhaft machen??? 
aber, echt super fotos!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (13. April 2010)

Die Rose hatte mir meine Frau ja gestern geschenkt

Und was ich MegaNeeeerd? Sleevefotos


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

Dann pass auf, das demnächst nicht ein Strick aus SATA Sleeve an der Decke hängt. 
Sei mal romantisch, deine Frau braucht das jetzt.


----------



## Xien16 (13. April 2010)

Unser aller Ziel - für jede Situation das richtige Sleevebild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An alle, die an den Sleevebergen zu scheitern drohen: Es gibt auch andere Lösungen!!!


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

Kerl, du bist der Hammer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (13. April 2010)

Dafür gibts den Sleeve-Keks (echt geil Janik!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Udel0272 (13. April 2010)

Ein Gesleevter Strick 

Sollte ich mich mal erhängen will ich auch Gemodeten Strick

Und Nyson bekommt ne Rose von seiner Frau

Wir erinern uns an einem IFX 14 "Red Edition"


----------



## Opark (13. April 2010)

@Xien16: sehen so 2x 200m (Familienpackung) sleeve aus?? 
das bild gefällt mir!


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

Das könnte nur eine Familienpackung sein, das hier ist auch nur eine. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (13. April 2010)

hm..das sieht ja verschärft aus!!!! 
da weiss ich ja was ich demnächst ordern werde!!!! 

ihr kauft auch bissl auf vorrat oder?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (13. April 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Das könnte nur eine Familienpackung sein, das hier ist auch nur eine.



Da weiss einer, von was er spricht 
Und man hat ja auch normalerweise nur eine Familie 



Opark schrieb:


> ihr kauft auch bissl auf vorrat oder?!



Neeee, wird immer noch am selben Tag verarbeitet


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

Genau, zwischen Frühstück und Mittag.  

family


----------



## nyso (14. April 2010)

Sleeve-Ziehen

Jedes Team will den MDPC-Sleeve für sich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (14. April 2010)

Rot!....Rot!...Rot!...Rot!...


----------



## dualbrain (14. April 2010)

Mega Bild. Mit so ner Story dazu erreicht es ne ganz neue Dimension 
Gelb .. Gelb ... Gelb!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. April 2010)

Ich wär für TEAM ORANGE...!?


----------



## sNook (15. April 2010)

ORANGE?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. April 2010)

Der böse, böse Sleeve-Surfer

Erst guckt er dich lieb an, und sobald du nicht hinguckst klaut er all dein Sleeve




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (16. April 2010)

lol ... lol
Gefällt mir sehr sowas Kreatives 



Aquamarine bei bewölktem Himmelslicht = magic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciddy (18. April 2010)

hm "The Sleeve-Surfer" is also wieder unterwegs?

ich hab mal Personal eingestellt, damit ich nicht plötzlich ohne Sleeve dasteh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, shila92.


----------



## sNook (18. April 2010)

Sehr sehr schön Ciddy und Shila


----------



## shila92 (18. April 2010)

Danke sNook. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (18. April 2010)

Hier mal was von mir / MDPC-X Sleeve

6 Poliges PCI-E Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

Super gesleevt, sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Sieht richtig gut aus.
Aber was is denn das für nen Shrink???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (18. April 2010)

Sieht aus wie der von MDPC-X. 

PS: Sehr sauber dorow! 
Und @Gamer_95: Der Ram passt echt geil zum MB-Kühlern.


----------



## dorow (18. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus.
> Aber was is denn das für nen Shrink???


Der Shrink ist von MDPC-X
Solange er noch warm ist habe ich ihn richtig zwischen den Fingern gerollt, damit er die Struktur des Sleeve annimmt.


----------



## Bestia (18. April 2010)

Hey Nils, das ist wirklich MAGIC. Aber ich muss dich fragen, denn in den Bilddetails steht es nicht drin  :Welche Kamera + Objektiv benutzt du? Und noch was: Was ist das für ein Untergrund? Könnte das ein Gartenstuhl sein?


----------



## fighter0190 (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (19. April 2010)

Bestia schrieb:


> Hey Nils, das ist wirklich MAGIC. Aber ich muss dich fragen, denn in den Bilddetails steht es nicht drin  :Welche Kamera + Objektiv benutzt du? Und noch was: Was ist das für ein Untergrund? Könnte das ein Gartenstuhl sein?



Meistens ne Sony-R1, ab und zu auch eine Canon. Ich vermute es war ein Bild mit der R1. Ist schon älter. Die Cam ist eigentlich ziemlich egal. Das Licht macht die Bilder 
Es ist eine Terassenliege^^ Scheint demnächst höhere Liegenverkäufe zu geben


----------



## nyso (19. April 2010)

Ja, die Bilder mit der Liege kommen überall gut an


----------



## shila92 (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, shila92.


----------



## Xien16 (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, shila92.


----------



## netheral (23. April 2010)

Und aucn meine neue DSLR mag das Göttersleeve von MDPC-X.

Auch wenn ich mit der Cam noch nicht gut klarkomme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5,6er Blende
Belichtungszeit Automatisch
ein wenig Weißabgleich in PS / leider Mischlicht


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. April 2010)

ISO 800, Blende F/32 und 1 Sekunde Belichtungszeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 800, Blende F/32 und 1/4 Sekunde Belichtungszeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was will mir dualbrain damit sagen.


----------



## dorow (24. April 2010)

*Sind wir hier im Multimedia / Fotografie und Video Bereich?  Immer nur diese langweiligen Fotos nur vom Sleeve! Wen Interessiert das noch! Zum *

Hier wieder ein paar Bilder Updates.

*IDE Strom Kabel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SATA Stromkabel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (24. April 2010)

Oh danke nyso, nennst mich sogar als erstes 

Ich musste seinene Satz wirklich 3x lesen um zu checken was er meint 
Er will also gesleevte Kabel sehen? Nunja gut.

Nicht umsonst heisst es aber "Sleeve-Bilder-Thread" - Bilder vom Sleeve und so^^

Aber um dir den Wunsch zu erfüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. April 2010)

Bleibt nett zu einander und beim Thema! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

Geiles Bild, fand es eben schon genial... 
Geht das Teil wirklich so schnell zur Sache?


----------



## AeroX (24. April 2010)

@sNook & DaxTrose : Habt beide richtig gute Bilder geschossen  Ich hoffe ich kann euch bald meine ersten sleeve-geh-versuche vorzeigen 
Gruß


----------



## netheral (24. April 2010)

Gut so.  
Wie sagte Nils schon so schön: Sleeven ist eine soziale Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DaxTrose: Das Bild ist schlicht und ergreifend der Wahnsinn: Da passt alles, vom Sleeve bis zur genialen Belichtung.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. April 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Geiles Bild, fand es eben schon genial...
> Geht das Teil wirklich so schnell zur Sache?



Etwa 35 Sekunden, um Windows 7 64bit fertig zu booten! Ich bin begeistert! Man darf nur nicht nach der Preis/Leistung fragen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (24. April 2010)

Preis/Leistung ist doch gut, wenn die so schnell ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (24. April 2010)

Darf man fragen, was das für ein Kabel ist? Scheint ja ein normales Kabel mit ATX Pin gesleeved zu sein. Sieht irgendwie aber faszinierend aus.

Deine Fotokünste sind eh genial.

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (27. April 2010)

Gibt ja nur noch tolle Bilder hier. Scheint die ganzen Fotokünste zu fördern


----------



## shila92 (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (1. Mai 2010)

Endlich fertig  Die Bilder sind von der Qualität nicht so gut ( Ersatz Camera).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2010)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## sNook (1. Mai 2010)

Deutscher Meister 2010: Natürlich NUR der FCB  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Sleeve entwickelt sich zu meinem Lieblingsmotiv. Vielleicht, weil es das einzige ist, das meine Cam scharf bekommt. :/


----------



## Ciddy (2. Mai 2010)

dann leg halt was anderes dazu damit des auch scharf wird^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (3. Mai 2010)

Hab mich mal von Gnome inspirieren lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

Süüüüüß, das ist die Sheep- Edition. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (3. Mai 2010)

Kommt zwar nicht an das "Ding" von Gnome heran aber ist auch mal was anderes. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterG (7. Mai 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Etwa 35 Sekunden, um Windows 7 64bit fertig zu booten! Ich bin begeistert! Man darf nur nicht nach der Preis/Leistung fragen!



Um welches Laufwerk handelt es sich denn?


----------



## sNook (7. Mai 2010)

@MisterG

ist ein "Supertalent Ultradrive" mit 64gb würde ich tippen.
Rennen echt wie sau


----------



## kuki122 (8. Mai 2010)

Und es wird Abend in Deutschland. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (10. Mai 2010)

@ shila92

Sehr schönes Laminat. Mit V Fuge und Holzmaserung Imitat.  Den Rest kann ich nicht mehr sehen, immer das gleiche.


----------



## sNook (10. Mai 2010)

Och dorow, sei nicht so 

Was zur Abwechslung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zahdok (11. Mai 2010)

merci dass es dich gibt


----------



## shila92 (11. Mai 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Den Rest kann ich nicht mehr sehen, immer das gleiche.


Ok, tut mir Leid.  Stimmt schon, ich muss mir mal was neues einfall lassen...

Das will ich jetzt aber noch loswerden: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes Laminat-Pic


----------



## Outlaw15 (16. Mai 2010)

Hab meine Lüfter heute mal gesleevt (Die Stecker gefällt mir noch nicht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2010)

Schwarze Stecker bekommst du günstig bei Nils, und wie man das besser sleeved kann man im How-To von Xien bei Sysprofile super sehen^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Mai 2010)

Die Woche werde ich mit dem Schwarz weißem NT fertig sein...es ist übrigens das Silverstone Strider Plus 1000W.


----------



## Schnibbel (17. Mai 2010)

Mal was blaues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (17. Mai 2010)

Mal was *richtig *Buntes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fhantastic (17. Mai 2010)

toll gemacht Schnibbel 
sieht sehr gut aus mach mal Bilder wenn du alles fertig hast 

@ Nils






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (17. Mai 2010)

Oder VGA Kabel, wäre ja mal richtig abgespaced!



Spoiler







Bunt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (17. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Einer hat das Netzkabel gesleeved^^ Durchgeschnitten, Sleeve drüber, alle
> Adern wieder zusammengelötet



Wiso???
Einfach neu crimpen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (20. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Mai 2010)

Schwarz - Weiß gibts zwar schon häufig, hab mich dennoch für diese Kombi entschieden:


----------



## shila92 (21. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lehni (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strohmann (30. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein PCI-E-Hefezopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ajikiri (30. Mai 2010)

2 Punkte:

1. Der rote Stecker passt nicht dazu.
2. Kannst du es etwas fester flechten? Ich finde es so, wie es jetzt aussieht etwas, Hmm, unordentlich oder nachlässig.

Ansonsten finde ich die Grau-Schwarz-Kombi ja nicht schlecht, aber grade bei geflochtenen Sleeves kommt es IMHO auch immer darauf an, wie und wo im Case sie verbaut werden. Manchmal sieht es gut aus, manchmal nicht.


----------



## strohmann (30. Mai 2010)

Ja der rote Stecker stört mich auch, da muss mal ein neuer her. Wegen dem flechten, je enger
man flechtet desto steifer wird das Kabel. Im Case sieht es auch nicht so locker aus, da von hinten
nichts hell durchscheint.


----------



## kruemelgirl (3. Juni 2010)

Hi, an alle Orange-Sleever: 

Ich brauche dringends noch ca. 1 m SATA-Sleeve. 

Bitte meldet euch per PM oder in meinem  Suche-Fred. 

@MODS, ich hoffe mein Aufruf ist hier
gestattet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Juni 2010)

Mal hier ein kleines Komplett -Sleeve Update:


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Juni 2010)

Grand Bleu und Schwarz 

die Qualität ist schlecht aber es geht nicht besser ist bloß ne 5MP Handy Cam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (8. Juni 2010)

Aquamarin Grau und Grün (unter UV-Licht) :


----------



## lehni (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (10. Juni 2010)

x2sound ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

Ein Bild vom Meister persönlich^^

Aber Blickdicht ist es nicht, tse tse


----------



## rebiirth (10. Juni 2010)

schaut göttlich aus!!!!
sehr schön nils.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom Meister persönlich^^
> Aber Blickdicht ist es nicht, tse tse


Ich denke mal, dass da noch kein Kabel drinsteckt!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (10. Juni 2010)

@ dualbrain : wofür war denn die Kopfnuß ?? lol

Alibiii


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Juni 2010)

*@x2Sound:* Dafür:



x2sound schrieb:


> Aquamarin *Grau* und Grün (unter UV-Licht) :


Wird wohl Blau sein das Aquamarin!  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (10. Juni 2010)

ääähem sorry, hätte wohl besser 'n Komma setzen sollen - lol - ok richtig sollte es heißen : Aquamarin Blau, Grau und Grün.

Alibi


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass da noch kein Kabel drinsteckt!




War ja auch nur ein Spaß
Kenn ja die Unterschiede zwischen MDPCX mit und ohne Adern

Wobei MDPCX ohne Ader in etwa so blickdicht ist wie AC Ryan mit Adern
Schon alleine daran sieht man die Qualität
Und MDPCX-Sleeve ist inzwischen doch sogar günstiger als der AC Rayn-Sleeve, oder? Also besser und günstiger, unglaublich Nils


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juni 2010)

@ DaxTrose: hast du mal ne komplette Aufnahme deines Rechners bitte...glaub man sieht nur immer das innere...bzw kleine Stücke des Rechners oder Irre ich mich???


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Juni 2010)

Schaust Du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...echnersteckbriefe-im-pcghx-9.html#post1177843

Ich liebe halt Detailaufnahmen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2010)

Mal mein komplett Sleeve:


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Juni 2010)

ATX Verlängerung ist zu kurz fürs Antec 300, aber wayne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (17. Juni 2010)

Kam Gestern bei mir rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Juni 2010)

Kam heute


----------



## dualbrain (17. Juni 2010)

Hui!

Hab auch wieder mal neue Bilder - ganz _neu _sogar (ich hoffe Euer Monitor taugt was und zeigt die Farbe korrekt an) 




*Purpur*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (17. Juni 2010)

ui, neue Sleevs bei dir im Shop ? eher für Mädels interessant was ?
PS: tolle Bilder nils.

Gruß


----------



## dualbrain (17. Juni 2010)

Welch Denkweise^^
Schmeisst mal die veralteten Ansichten weg  Ihr werdet Euch wundern welche Welten sich dann öffnen


----------



## Xien16 (17. Juni 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> eher für Mädels interessant was ?



Was sollen die denn mit so was anfangen??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Juni 2010)

War wieder klar das du dir sowas kaufst


----------



## Xien16 (17. Juni 2010)

War auch überraschend, dass Nils das jetzt gerade als ich so was brauche plötzlich anbietet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (18. Juni 2010)

Nein. UV macht Farben zu "zickig" bei unterschiedlichen Lichttemperaturen.


----------



## Xien16 (18. Juni 2010)

100% P0RN0 !!!

Nils muss uns ja eigentlich nix mehr beweisen - macht es aber immer wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (18. Juni 2010)

Es regnete grad so schön, da dacht ich an das Lied Purple-Rain ... also geh ich mal raus und mach ein Foto von Purple-Brain^^

Geniale Idee: Wie versteht ein Gehirn eine Farbe, die es nicht verstehen kann? Genau - man zeigt sie neben der Farbe in die es falsch interpretiert werden kann: Pures Rot im Vergleich. Ein ordentlich kalibrierter Monitor sollte nun dem Hirn klar zeigen: Da ist ein starker Unterschied zu Rot 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (18. Juni 2010)

Soll das heissen, es sagt jemand, es würde rot aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (18. Juni 2010)

meine ersten sleeveversuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokopalme (19. Juni 2010)

@Xien16:

Hast du vielleicht Bilder von deinem Kompletten PC? Diese kleinen Ausschnitte machen neugierig!!!

lg


----------



## Xien16 (19. Juni 2010)

Das sollen sie auch 
Komplettbilder kommen aber erst zum Schluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (19. Juni 2010)

so gleichmal was etwas ausgefalleneres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ox1974 (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (20. Juni 2010)

@xien

welches MB hast du zu dem Purple Sleeve?


----------



## Xien16 (20. Juni 2010)

Immer noch das AW9D MAX Xien16-Black-Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (20. Juni 2010)

Pure Epik diese Arbeit und das neue Sleeve. Hätte ich Verwendung dafür, es käme bei mir definitiv um die Kabel.

Die Farbe nur für Frauen? Nö, die rockt auch in Mann ihm sein Case wie sonstwas. Ich mag die Farbe. Gerade, da es mal etwas "anderes" ist. Nicht mehr blau, grün, rot, gelb, was man ja immer sieht.

Ich überlege derzeit, ob ich da noch grau zupacken soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (20. Juni 2010)

Also beim ersten Blick habe ich gedacht das es nur für Frauen sin macht aber wie man jetzt die Umsetzung bei xien sieht, sieht die Farbe doch recht cool aus.
  @neth du könntest einzelne Akzente mit grau machen sieht bestimmt super aus....


----------



## dualbrain (20. Juni 2010)

Die ganze Verwirrung hat jetzt ein Ende 

Einfach mal die Helligkeit leicht runtergeschraubt und man sieht, was man bei normalem Zimmerlicht sieht (man lebt ja nicht im Fotostudio mit ultrastarkem Todeslicht )

Purple-Zimmer-Realität:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war's jetzt endlich


----------



## Xien16 (20. Juni 2010)

Jetzt bitte noch eins in rot für die, die gern mit gelben Glühbirnen arbeiten 
Will sagen - du kannst es nie allen recht machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (20. Juni 2010)

Sehr extrem geiles Sleeve und sehr extrem geile Arbeit. So muss das. 

_Also ich sehe, dass es definitiv kein Rot sondern Grün ist.  [/scherz]_

Die Farbe wird mit jedem Foto toller. Ich wette das Purple Gold wird um die Welt gehen.


----------



## Klartext (22. Juni 2010)

Gerade mit dem 8Pin und 24Pin fertig geworden und 4 Pcie Verängerungen schreien schon nach Sleeves und ich hab keine Lust mehr 

(Sorry wegem Blitz, aber war auf die Schnelle und hab keine ausreichende Beleuchtung im Zimmer^^ und ich weiß, Lüfter und Ram-Lüfter...wird neu gemacht )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (23. Juni 2010)

Fruchtiges System. An Vitamin-C Versorgung wirds nicht mangeln


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Juni 2010)

Die Sleeve-Aliens kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thedetonator (23. Juni 2010)

Ein bisschen fröhliches Anfänger-sleeven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Juni 2010)

@thedetonator: Für einen Anfänger ist das TOP! Sehr schön 

Mal was zum aktuellen Anlass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Juni 2010)

Wollte euch mal Fragen wie ihr das findet , ist meine Graka Kabel und meine erste Sleeve Erfahrung


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, damit gewinnst du nichtmal nen Blumentopf
> 
> Aber meine ersten waren noch schlimmer, also nur Mut
> 
> Les dir die How-To's durch, besonders das bei Sysprofile, dass ist sehr gut





GaAm3r schrieb:


> Dann sag mir was ich besser machen soll



Aber bitte per PN oder im HowTo - nicht im Bilderthread!


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Juni 2010)

Hatte ich gedacht ja 
Eben sah das nicht so verwackelt aus o.O


----------



## dorow (26. Juni 2010)

Hier mal was neues von mir. Bei Interesse meldet euch bei mir per PN (ich Sleeve auch für andere).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (26. Juni 2010)

Sehr sauber gearbeitet!


----------



## thedetonator (26. Juni 2010)

Schön gesleeved aber ich bin der Meinung,
dass hier im Forum kaum einer seine Modifikationen "machen lassen" würde!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

Erste Sleeveversuche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thedetonator (27. Juni 2010)

@ Ossus:
Für die ersten Versuche nicht soo schlecht,
ein Trick ist die Sleeves und Shrinks alle vorher gleich lang zuzuschneiden,
das gibt eine stimmigere Optik 
Hier hab ich nochma schnell (extra für dich) meinen aufbau nachgestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (27. Juni 2010)

thedetonator schrieb:


> Schön gesleeved aber ich bin der Meinung,
> dass hier im Forum kaum einer seine Modifikationen "machen lassen" würde!


Da liegst du aber falsch. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit oder das Talent  dafür will aber trotzdem ein Unikat haben. Für solche Sachen bieten manche hier im Forum Ihre Hilfe an. Und ich habe schon ein paar Kabel für andere gesleevt.


----------



## Aequitas (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciddy (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (3. Juli 2010)

Nils kleiner Helfer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Juli 2010)

... und ich dachte, das wäre Nils! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ox1974 (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x1nghui (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werbung entfernt


----------



## Klutten (11. Juli 2010)

schickes Superflower-Sleeve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (13. Juli 2010)

@x1nghui:
be quiet! Netzteil?

@Klutten: Komischer Sleeve Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen
Sieht aber richtig gut aus


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (15. Juli 2010)

Hier mal was zur Abwechslung:


----------



## Xien16 (15. Juli 2010)

VW hatte da auch mal eine MDPC-X-Kleinserie...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuneup (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Ossus, schön gesleevd, leider etwas unscharf....

Und die gesleevte Antenne rockt ja wohl alles

Ich habe mir eben hochwertige Makrolinsen bestellt, mal gucken was damit so geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuneup (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, es ist häßlich... 
Ich bin einfach zu blöd (das hab ich vor nem halben Jahr gemacht), mein letzter Post von heut Abend war das Ergbnis was ich fürn Kumpel gemacht hab..etwas besser, aber auch nicht so schön wie das was hier manche vorlegen...

Was nehmt ihr eig. alle immer so als Hintergrund? das z.B. alles weiß/grau ist oder so?
Habt ihr da so riesige Planen oder was?^^


----------



## sNook (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe dies wird nicht gleich wieder als Spam deklariert, schließlich ist ein Forum dazu da, um Leuten zu helfen.

Also lieber Tuneup. Dieser Hintergrund, den einige in ihren Bildern haben ist meistens Papier oder Karton. Vereinzelt auch Decken,Tische,Planen,Folien etc. 
Bekommst du sogut wie überall. Dazu dann noch eine Tageslichtlampe (Sleeve mag das ) und dann geht das schon mit der Produktfotografie.

Dein Sleeve-Job erinnert mich an meinen ersten Versuch. Versuche einfach das hier zu befolgen und du wirst bald den Dreh raus haben!

Viel erfolg dabei,
sNook


----------



## FTS (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



funktioniert aber auch mit farbigen (bzw. braunen) Hintergründen


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp an alle Sleeve-Fetischisten

Nutzt einen Polfilter, damit lässt sich der Sleeve noch wesentlich besser knipsen
Die Farben sind dann so wie in echt, und besonders der orange ist ja eigentlich nicht sonderlich fotogen


----------



## Micha94 (23. Juli 2010)

als erstes mal, ich bin besgeister von diesem thread und den genialen bildern. deshalb möchte ich mich hier auch mal einbringen 

hab hier ein paar impressionen meine 8 pin-verlängerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kommen die farben (rot) kräftiger rüber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine 24 pin-verlängerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Micha


----------



## shila92 (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr sauber gesleevet!


----------



## Xite1 (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (23. Juli 2010)

@ Xite1 
Sieht super aus


----------



## Schnibbel (24. Juli 2010)

Endlich fertig ​


----------



## rebiirth (25. Juli 2010)

sehr sehr sauber gesleevt und gute spannung.
an die anderen auch sehr toll, ich wünschte ich könnte auch so sleeven


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2010)

danke an @mochti01...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (25. Juli 2010)

Romejo, was willst du mit so nem ding an deinem TJ ? falls du es bist ausem luxx wo das riiie gestorben ist


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

So! Jetzt will ich auchmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Schnibbel (25. Juli 2010)

Mein Shrink ist alle


----------



## _maxime_ (25. Juli 2010)

@Xite1:
Für was brauchstn son Kabel und wo gibts des?


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Romejo, was willst du mit so nem ding an deinem TJ ? falls du es bist ausem luxx wo das riiie gestorben ist



jepp das bin ich (es gibt nur einen RomeoJ ; = ) )...*seufz*...lass dich überraschen.....ich sage nur MORA3...^^


----------



## Xien16 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ja mal so was für einen gemacht (mit ähnlichem Stecker) aber zzt seh ich das bei immer mehr.
Ist das jetzt vom Hersteller aus beim Mora dabei?


----------



## CherryCoke (25. Juli 2010)

@_maxime_: Sieht stark nach nem 3,5 mm Klinke-Kabel aus was Xite1 da gesleevt hat.


----------



## Xite1 (27. Juli 2010)

Jep das ist ein 3,5mm Klinkenkabel. Brauchen tu ich das so in der Form gar nicht  hab das nur fürs Foto gemacht...


----------



## RomeoJ (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...rrr....schnapp...


----------



## rebiirth (29. Juli 2010)

lol, richtig kreativ mr.


----------



## RomeoJ (29. Juli 2010)

hihi...naja, mir war langweilig... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (29. Juli 2010)

Eins der besten Sleeve-Bilder ever Romeo (das obere Verschlingbild)


----------



## _maxime_ (30. Juli 2010)

@ Romeo ist das der Schalter mit den 6 Pins also 2 für LED's und der Rest zum anschalten?


----------



## xN1c0 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich auch mal im Sleeven versucht... 
Sry für die Bildquali, Handycam halt


----------



## DaxTrose (1. August 2010)

Hier mal eine Nachtaufnahme von meinem neuen PCIe Kabel!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. August 2010)

@dualbrain

dankesööön.....



_maxime_ schrieb:


> @ Romeo ist das der Schalter mit den 6 Pins also 2 für LED's und der Rest zum anschalten?



Jepp, das der mit den 6pins. Leider habe ich jetzt keine Resett Funktion, aber das mir egal..


----------



## kruemelgirl (4. August 2010)

Bei Renault gab es auch mal ne '' Sleeve-Edition '' 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

Sehr gut gesleevt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. August 2010)

Hier sind schöne Sachen dazu gekommen! 
Ich bin endlich dazu gekommen, mein neues Netzteil zu sleeven und einzubauen! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamst0r (6. August 2010)

Mein erster Sleeve-Versuch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (6. August 2010)

@h_tobi: Genial!


----------



## h_tobi (6. August 2010)

Vielen Dank, einer geht noch, mein Werk von heute. 

*Kabel für Aquastream XT im Boden und Aquaero im Top von meinem HAF 932, Länge : 1,38m!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Blick von oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Garantiert keine Hilfsmittel benutzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier zu sehen, das Kabel steht gute 74cm frei im Raum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das nenne ich mal eine Sleevespannung. 

*


----------



## Xien16 (6. August 2010)

Ohne Hilfsmittel zu Sleeven und Shrinken - alle Achtung


----------



## RomeoJ (6. August 2010)

Hammer..der Reno ist mal geilll... ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...was das..????



_*Lösung....*_



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...mir war mal so...


----------



## DaxTrose (7. August 2010)

@h_tobi: Der steht wie 'ne Eins!  Kriege ich nie hin.  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (10. August 2010)

lol Heiko - ich glaub das weckt den Wettkampfgedanken in einigen Leuten


----------



## Recovery (17. August 2010)

bin noch an der ausleuchtung am Arbeiten, neue Cam kommt hoffentlich zu Christmas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (19. August 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir. Y Lüfter Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (21. August 2010)

Mein erster Sleeve Versuch !!! Mehr dazu im Tagebuch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. August 2010)

Hier mal nen neues Pic meines Sleeve...


----------



## Xien16 (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (29. August 2010)

LG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. August 2010)

Sieht toll aus.. wieviele meter hast du gebraucht ?


----------



## tanaone1234 (29. August 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus.. wieviele meter hast du gebraucht ?




etwa 7 m.. aber genau weiß ich das nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (31. August 2010)

hier ist ja nichts los .. ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuki122 (1. September 2010)

@ tanaone1234
Der Edit Button grüßt. 

Neue Ladung Sleeve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (3. September 2010)

@kuki122: Fällt dir was auf? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (3. September 2010)

ihr wohnt in der selben Wohnung....und wisst es nicht, das Eure Frau.....upps ich lass die Ausführung weiter....

*spassle*...


----------



## kuki122 (3. September 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> @kuki122: Fällt dir was auf?


Mensch, ist dasn hässlicher Hintergrund. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YakaDx (4. September 2010)

um das Thema Hintergrund noch mal aufzugreifen da kann ich mithalten 
(und sry leider nur Handy-Foto)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. September 2010)

Sehr geiles Bild tanaone1234! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (8. September 2010)

danke, deins/e gefallen mir auch sehr gut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. September 2010)

Nils hat einfach den geilsten Sleeve:


----------



## SGLog (10. September 2010)

Habe heute mein Sleeve packet erhalten, das ist mein erstes mal das ich sleeve. Habe mal mit nem Lüfter angefangen. 

An dieser Stelle auch ein Gruß an Nils, super Tutorials 


Der Teppich der Bilder 1 und 2 ist derselbe xD die Kamera ist nicht gerade die beste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OsiRis (10. September 2010)

erster sleeve ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. September 2010)

Das Netzteil für meinen HTPC ist fast fertig! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (11. September 2010)

@ DaxTrose:
Wow, die Farben sind Traumhaft  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ConCAD (19. September 2010)

Grad die Laing gesleeved 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (19. September 2010)

Mal ein paar Bilder von meinem ersten Sleeve.


----------



## ArnoGK (20. September 2010)

Orange und Schwarz Sleeve


----------



## ArnoGK (21. September 2010)

>orange/black> zu >white/black>


----------



## fighter0190 (21. September 2010)

und wieder zurück zu >orange/black>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze (26. September 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was in blau-schwarz...leider kommt das blau durch meine Cam nicht so toll rüber.


----------



## Raceface (28. September 2010)

Dann mach ich jetzt schwarz/grau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade keine Cam hier...
Ergebnisse folgen


----------



## Clonemaster (29. September 2010)

Sleeve aus - hat nur noch für einen Lüfter gereicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Oktober 2010)

@ Clonemaster: Hast du nen Trick drauf, wie man den Sleeve auch innerhalb des Lüfters verlegen kann? Hab das mal bei meinen Clustern probiert und nach ner Weile abgebrochen


----------



## Clonemaster (10. Oktober 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> @ Clonemaster: Hast du nen Trick drauf, wie man den Sleeve auch innerhalb des Lüfters verlegen kann? Hab das mal bei meinen Clustern probiert und nach ner Weile abgebrochen



Hmm wie innerhalb? Schreib am besten PN bevor sich hier noch jemand
gestört fühlt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamWar3. (12. Oktober 2010)

Mal n Bild von mir 
PS: Wie kann ich die Bilder gross anzeigen lassen ohne das man Drauf klicken muss?


----------



## ConCAD (12. Oktober 2010)

@BamWar3: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...kel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html#a2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YakaDx (13. Oktober 2010)

mal kurz wieder was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (15. Oktober 2010)

24 Pin ATX Strang für meinen HTPC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (20. Oktober 2010)

@Xien16 - die will ich mal in action sehn, sieht sauber aus, war bestimmt
viel gefummel so sauber hinzubekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab ja solangsam Übung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Aktion und beleuchtet zwei ungesleevete


----------



## Clonemaster (20. Oktober 2010)

geil, aber hast du die denn auch noch selber gemacht??  und vorallem wie  sogar mit signatur ^^


MDPC vs. NZXT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NZXT ist viel dünner vom Querschnitt, auch durchsichtiger, aber trotzdem gut, da schwarze Adern verwendet werden, insgesamt sehr sauber und
für alle faulen Leute zu empfehlen. 

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## Xien16 (20. Oktober 2010)

Selbst gemacht hab ich die ein par mal - bis es mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand war und ich einen Platinenhersteller gefunden habe, der nach meinem Layout und meinen Wünschen Platinen gefertigt hat 

Alt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Sleeve hat sich nix geändert - nur ohne sehen die neuen auch extrem geil aus


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

@Xien: Wie teuer ist es ungefähr, wenn  man die Platinen machen lässt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Platinen etwas größer werden (also weniger auf einen Fleck passen) oder man nur mit wenigen was anfangen kann ists leider nahezu unbezahlbar...

Alles, was ich nur 1-2 mal benötige mach ich nach wie vor auf der Fräse oder halt in ner kleinen Atzanlage (hab Beides leider nicht zuhause stehen )


----------



## exoRR (22. Oktober 2010)

@Xien16  Ich erkenne irgendwie nicht ganz was das ist was du da gebastelt hast


----------



## Senfgurke (22. Oktober 2010)

ist höchstwahrscheinlich so etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er die Stripes selbst "entwickelt" und geätzt.

Sieht auf jeden Fall echt genial aus


----------



## Xien16 (22. Oktober 2010)

Selbst entwickelt - ja
Selbst geätzt - nein

Hauptziel: möglichst viele Unterschiede zum zzt. verfügbaren "Leistenmüll"

Alle sind zu breit, alle gibts nur vorbestückt mit meist schlechten / billigen LEDs, 90% sind flexibel und schwarz matt hab ich auch noch nie gesehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis Design (10. Dezember 2010)

naaa was ist das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Dezember 2010)

sieht aus wie im auto...


----------



## prost (11. Dezember 2010)

gesleevte Schläuche einer Auto-Wasserkühlung  ?


----------



## Xien16 (11. Dezember 2010)

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach viel Arbeit aus 

Geschmolzene Löcher müssen nicht mehr sein :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis Design (11. Dezember 2010)

jap ist vom auto...aber ab werk 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Dezember 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal meine "Sleeve-Künste" vorstellen.
Hier mein Frontpanel:


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2010)

Mal ein etwas besonderer Hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziggi1990 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier und wahnsinnig fasziniert vom Sleeven 
Habe mir auch gleich ein Set bestellt bei Caseking um zu üben...

Das sind meine ersten Versuche... Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein Lüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen müsste ich nachschub von MDPC-x erhalten dann werde ich mich an das Netzteil Wagen und es in Weiß/grün Sleeven... Habe leider keine Bilder in dieser Kombination hier im Forum gefunden 

Mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ziggi1990 und willkommen im Forum! 
Du musst die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen! Wie das geht, kannst Du hier nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziggi1990 (17. Dezember 2010)

Oh Sorry. Ich hoffe so ist es jetzt richtig...
 Und da habe ich gleich nochmal eine Frage... Mit welchen hilfsmittel bekomme ich die Stecker am 24 pin raus??


----------



## Schnibbel (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nichts investieren willst nimm eine am Ende platt gekloppte Büroklammer.
Ansonsten z.B. Caseking.de » Modding » Werkzeug » Werkzeug-Sets » Sunbeam Molex Extractor Kit


----------



## Xien16 (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (19. Dezember 2010)

schönes Foto.
Dienstag sollte mein Sleeve ankommen, dann kommen hier von mir auch mal ein paar Fotos ^^


----------



## prost (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist das Color X ?


----------



## h_tobi (20. Dezember 2010)

Genau die ist es, je nach Licht eine Mischung aus rot / braun / blutrot......


----------



## Xien16 (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



X - nicht rot


----------



## nyso (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja, mein Probestück war auch undefinierbar


----------



## Cutty (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch endlich mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Nachdem ich neue Komponenten bekommen habe ist mein fertig gesleevtes Netzteil leider zu schwach.
Ich habe also ein neues bestellt und der nächste Schritt war dann bei Nils zu bestellen.

Es hat geklingelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drinne sind 20 Meter Small Sleeve und 10 Meter Aquamarinblaun Small Sleeve, und 150 Precut Small Shrink.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drinne waren wie gewohnt einige Samples mit denen ich mal etwas rumexperimentiert habe.
Zuerst meinen Kostenlosen Lüfter der beim Enermax Liberty dabei ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch einen alten CM Lüfter etwas grün verpasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte drückt etwas die Augen zu was die Qualität der Bilder angeht.Leider habe ich keine gute Camera und muss immer auf mein Handy zurückgreifen.


Lg Cutty


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Idee nyso 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wer mehr als 10m am Stück braucht bekommt auch das ohne Probleme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Dezember 2010)

Das sind dann aber 2x 0,1km... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Dezember 2010)

Frage:
Wie bekommst du den Stecker da ab, damit du den Sleeve drüber ziehen kannst?

Ali.B




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Dezember 2010)

hab grade meine AKG auf schwarz gewechselt, weil mir rot nich mehr gefallen hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Januar 2011)

nix los hier


----------



## Leo. (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die elegante Art Lüfterkabel ins Case zu befördern :>


----------



## Opark (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erste bilder mit meiner neuen eos!


----------



## Xien16 (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (18. Januar 2011)

schritt für schritt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xien, was ist denn das auf dem weißen Sleeve? Je länger ich drauf starre, desto unklarer wird es mir!


----------



## Xien16 (18. Januar 2011)

Eine meiner LED Leisten wollte sich nicht mit dem Hammer bearbeiten lassen 

Aber wo sind denn bei deinem Bild die restlichen Farben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (18. Januar 2011)

achso!!  sieht aber richtig gut aus!

das sind derzeit alle farben die ich habe...inkl. teststücken...aber ich arbeite dran!


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

die liebe im detail!
hammer macro bilder
das sieht einfach so geil aus.. vorallem bei dem akg kopfhöher!


----------



## ottiboy (24. Januar 2011)

Ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Cutty (3. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder was von mir


----------



## Xien16 (3. Februar 2011)

Zu den Klumpen im letzten Bild hätte aber eine andere Farbe noch besser gepasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cutty (3. Februar 2011)

Ja ich weiß aber ich hab in Service Firma keine andere gefunden da war nur dieses blau.


----------



## devon (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir ma fertig gesleevte Kabel gekauft und da bin ich mit dem Phobya Sleeve überhaupt nicht zufrieden mod/smart macht das schon viel besser kostet aber auch ein bisschen mehr.

Phobya:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mod/smart:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (8. Februar 2011)

selber sleeven macht doch viel mehr spaß!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Februar 2011)

*@ Jan565, Cutty und Xien16:* Ich habe Eure Diskussion mal hier hin verschoben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel-148.html#post2678955
Dies ist ein Bilderthread und sollte hauptsächlich für Bilder Verwendung finden!


----------



## Cutty (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Februar 2011)

Hier sieht man bissl Sleeve:


----------



## Xien16 (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Mal Grün von früher und Schwarz-Weiß von heute:


----------



## wintobi (26. Februar 2011)

Mal meine


----------



## reisball (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamst0r (26. Februar 2011)

Wie gerne hätte ich doch ein Makro-Objektiv 
@Xien Womit wurden deine letzten Bilder gemacht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ottiboy (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chris_ (3. März 2011)

Das sieht man mal wie grob Sleevs sein können. Das hier ist von einem Corsair VX550W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG _chris_


----------



## netheral (7. März 2011)

Ein wenig mit der neuen Fotobox herumexperimentiert. Das kam dabei heraus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

netheral schrieb:


> Ein wenig mit der neuen Fotobox herumexperimentiert. Das kam dabei heraus:


 
Das erste ist echt Spitze!
Das zweite könnte etwas mehr Farbe und Kontrast gebrauchen, ansonsten hat es echt Potenzial^^


----------



## Xien16 (8. März 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Wie gerne hätte ich doch ein Makro-Objektiv
> @Xien Womit wurden deine letzten Bilder gemacht?



Seit über einem Jahr immer noch das 60mm Canon Macro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Black Dragon Sleeve




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (10. März 2011)

Gibt wieder neuen Sleeve bei Nils. Ein sehr geiles grün wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (10. März 2011)

Da hat nyso absolut Recht : ).
Titanium Grey gibts schon ne Weile, aber das Combat Green ist ganz neu.
Finde die beiden Farben wären ne Hammer geile Combo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prost (10. März 2011)

Voilà




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (12. März 2011)

Schicke Bilder allesamt. 

Habe auch nochmal ein wenig herumgespielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ottiboy (15. März 2011)

Fast gleich lang der Shrink...ist aber ein Haufen Arbeit um das ganze perfekt zu machen


----------



## Xien16 (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (25. März 2011)

Hey ihr Sleever!
Ich habe jetzt ein neues Hobby!
UND IHR SEID ALLESAMT SCHULD!  danke euch und vorallem Nils  
hier ein paar bilder meiner ersten versuche:
achja ratet mal was das ist  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualbrain (26. März 2011)

lol - gesleevte Streichhölzer? 


Wunderschöne Arbeit Janik! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (27. März 2011)

uahhh das Copper ist echt der Hammer!  juhu ich hab bald Geb.           aber was soll ich damit sleeven?      wird schon

ja streichöltzer sind richtig! nur das erste ist ein Stachel vom stachelschwein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affli (30. März 2011)

Hier mal einer meiner ersten Makros.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pArAdRoId (6. April 2011)

Grün/Schwarz - einfach geil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pArAdRoId (13. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pArAdRoId (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopfhörer: Sony Ericsson
Kabel: Lufthansa KH
Aufsätze: Apple InEar
Box: Apple InEar
Sleeve: mdpc-x.com

Eigenkreation


----------



## nyso (24. April 2011)

Keiner mit gesleevten Ostereiern, schade
Hab vergessen welche zu kaufen, daher kann ich keine machen


----------



## neflE (24. April 2011)

hier meine ersten versuche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (25. April 2011)

neue Kopfhörer, wieder selbst gebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (25. April 2011)

ich au


----------



## reisball (28. April 2011)

Nicht ganz perfekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grumpich (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfgurke (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bitte um Feedback^^ was kann ich besser machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier ein bild der Orangen SATA Sleevs von Nils





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (5. Mai 2011)

...auch Stoffsleeves können nach was aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Wo hast du Stoffsleeve her???


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Mai 2011)

Meine Oma strickt mir gerade einen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ali Bi.


----------



## LadyOne (8. Mai 2011)

*  Black* *-* *Purple*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder, ordentlich gesleevt und eine schöne Farbkombie.


----------



## Xien16 (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pArAdRoId (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cutty (26. Mai 2011)

@Lady
Ist das der VIVID VIOLET sleeve von MDPC?
Weil dieser den du hast mir viel knalliger rüber kommt.
Wenn es nicht der ist woher hast du den( wenn man fragen darf)?


----------



## LadyOne (27. Mai 2011)

Cutty schrieb:


> @Lady
> Ist das der VIVID VIOLET sleeve von MDPC?
> Weil dieser den du hast mir viel knalliger rüber kommt.
> Wenn es nicht der ist woher hast du den( wenn man fragen darf)?



nope, die hab ich bei Aquatuning geholt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Flex Sleeve


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2011)

LadyOne schrieb:


> nope, die hab ich bei Aquatuning geholt.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Flex Sleeve


 

Wieso auch immer man sowas tut

AT 0,99€ pro Meter, schlechte Qualität, schlechte Blickdichte, viel zu steif.

MDPC 0,79€ pro Meter, höchste Qualität, höchste Blickdichte, genau richtig

Merkste was?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LadyOne (27. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wieso auch immer man sowas tut
> 
> AT 0,99€ pro Meter, schlechte Qualität, schlechte Blickdichte, viel zu steif.
> 
> ...


 
- ich komme nicht aus Deutschland, sprich: zu hohe Versandkosten
- gabs da 3mm Sleeves

ist ja nich so dass wir die von MDPC nicht in Betracht gezogen hätten


----------



## Hackintoshi (27. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, die sache mit den sleeves ist wohl eine glaubens- und geschmacksfrage.
Ich sleeve momentan mit material von Caseking und bin überrascht, wie blickdicht das zeug ist.
Von MDPCX [Nils] nehme ich auch dessen sleeve, wenn ich die farben benötige.
Die entscheidenden kriterien für die auswahl, ist wohl eher in den farbgebung. 
Alles hat seine daseinsberechtigung incl. vor- und nachteile.

Ciao....Hackintoshi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Mai 2011)

Bevor hier die große Diskussion ausbricht, denkt daran, dass dies ein Bilderthread ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackintoshi (28. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, du hast recht. Laßt bilder sprechen. Beurteilen kann letztendlich jeder, was ihm gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (10. Juni 2011)

Meine Ersten Versuche 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Hier mal was von mir, simpler schwarzer MDPCX Sleeve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

Alle Farben von MDPCX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Juni 2011)

... und ich muss mir noch den Pin_remover von MDPC-X bestellen doch irgentwie ist es mir ums Geld auch wenn ich ihn unbedingt brauche. Mit Büroklammern und Stecknadeln zu arbeiten ist assi  Eine billigere Alternative wird es wohl nicht geben, oder!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightspeed (20. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile unglaublich Gute Sleeves und teilweise noch bessere Fotos dieser ;D 
Ist wirklich sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## reisball (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euihyun2210 (20. Juni 2011)

ist das alles von MDPC-X?


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

Jip  ist jeweils aber nur 1meter


----------



## reisball (20. Juni 2011)

Leider nur ein Meter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Juni 2011)

Geniale Bilder , endlich mal alle Farben schön ordentlich zusammen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (21. Juni 2011)

ich bin etwas verwirrt, weil ich die 2 Grün-Variationen zwischen Combat Green und Aquamarin Blau nie gesehen habe :S


----------



## reisball (21. Juni 2011)

Das sind dunkel- und hellgrau . Der grüne Untergrund verfälscht das ein bischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und der grüne Vorhang auch .


----------



## Bambusbar (22. Juni 2011)

So, da heute die Post gekommen ist und sogar was vom guten Nils für mich dabei hatte, hab ich mich direkt mal dran gemacht und mein erstes Sleeve verbrochen.
Dafür musste direkt mal das USB-Kabel meiner G15 herhalten 
Man merkt zwar, dass das Kabel ein wenig dick war ..aber ich finds trotzdem echt knorke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und noch eins hinterher, weils soviel Spass macht.
Diesmal musste n alter, verramschter Revoltec-Fan herhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miyamoto (23. Juni 2011)

So nun eine kleine Impression von der Farbe
* COLOR-X 
*


Spoiler








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



















​


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Juni 2011)

Was steht denn da für ein Blümchen?


----------



## Dargolad (1. Juli 2011)

Ein kleiner Schnappschuss meines CM 690II.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (9. Juli 2011)

ein paar Bilder aus meinem TB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg neflE


----------



## Xien16 (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaKuL (10. August 2011)

So, im Anhang mal ein paar Kombinationen sowie zwei Makros
Farben:
B-Magic
Color-X
Chopper-Brown
Schwarz 
Weiss
Titanium Grau
Vanilla Sands N°17

P.S.
Irgendwie bekomm ich es jedes mal nicht hin die Bilder in den Post richtig einzubinden -.-


----------



## EnergyCross (11. August 2011)

SaKuL schrieb:
			
		

> Vanilla Sands N°17



Der ist mal hammer *.* 
Kommt in meinen mod 

Hier mal was von der baustelle... Der sleeve fehlt, aber der shrink sitzt doch ganz gut


----------



## Xien16 (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YakaDx (30. August 2011)

so mal wieder einen Lüfter gebastelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (12. September 2011)

Umgekehrter Lüfteradapter für Anschluss einige Threads über mir.

Benötigt für 12V Lüfter bei 5400RPM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prost (22. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist ja schon ewig nix mehr los...
Meine ersten Sleeve-Bilder mit meiner neuen Nikon D3100:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal eines von mir :S


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Oktober 2011)

Kopfhörer meines sgs2


----------



## 10203040 (21. Februar 2012)

Mein erster Versuch. Habe noch viel vor ganzen PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das es aussieht alswäre es breiter liegt daran das sic hinnendrinn das doofe Kabel das breit ist dreht bzw so geformt war.

So Molex zu PCIE fuer die GPU ist fertig.

Ja nicht so sauber, lag daran das ich nur einen Molex Pin Remover habe und die anderen nicht rausbekommen habe Das nächste wird besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smatter (21. Februar 2012)

Heute gefruet auf den schöne remover und meiner ersten Sleeverfahrung...

...dann nach nichtmal 1. Kabel... :/


McGuyver Smatter musste sich selberw as baschteln....


....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (26. Februar 2012)

@ 10203040 

Sei mir nicht böse aber die Kabel gehen ja mal garnicht. Weder der Schrumpfschlauch ist gleich lang noch verschwindet er richtig im Stecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (27. Februar 2012)

dorow schrieb:


> @ 10203040
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse aber die Kabel gehen ja mal garnicht. Weder der Schrumpfschlauch ist gleich lang noch verschwindet er richtig im Stecker.


 
Schade das du nicht gelesen hast was ich da geschieben habe. 





> Ja nicht so sauber, lag daran das ich nur einen Molex Pin Remover habe und die anderen nicht rausbekommen habe Das nächste wird besser.


. War mein erstes mal im Bereich Sleeving, und die Schrumpfschläuche kann ich ja iwann noch einmal drauf ziehen wenn ich auch die anderen Kabel rausbekomme. 

----------------------------------------------

Habe vorhin 1 Kabel gesleevt(Leider nicht mehr Zeit gehabt für die zwei anderen). Ist der Audio/USB Stecker vorne am PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. April 2012)

Ich wollte mal wieder diesen Thread ein wenig pushen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (11. April 2012)

Gute Idee Dax.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Mai 2012)

...und wieder pushen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Mai 2012)

Keine Sleeve selbst aber ich wollte sie trotzdem zeigen 
Hoffe es ist OK!

Bei Bild Nummer 3 kommen die Farben so schön zum Vorschein


----------



## Toseman (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ein Schnappschuss aus meinem Tagebuch ​


----------



## reisball (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olaf008 (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Mai 2012)

*@olaf008:* Hammer Bilder und spitzen Arbeit, die ich ja schon bei mdpc bewundern durfte! Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du ja ein paar von den Bilder in diesen Thread posten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...hread-hinter-den-kulissen-pcs-von-hinten.html
Würde mich freuen mehr von Deiner Hinterseite zu sehen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackintoshi (21. Mai 2012)

Interessante Arbeiten hier. Erstaunlich was MDPCX alles schon verkauft hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (4. Juni 2012)

So mal eine andere "Sleeve Art"

Sennheiser HD 25 "copperMod LTD. Edition"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

Meine Bilder von den ersten Versuchen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lude969 (7. Juni 2012)

Bilder von meinem "ersten mal"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: so mal die Bilder ordentlich hochgeladen
bekomms net so schön groß hin wie ihr


----------



## Bench89 (29. Juni 2012)

Meine ersten Sleeve Versuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ConCAD (27. Juli 2012)

Um den Thread hier mal wiederzubeleben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iLLu @ Odysee Dawn (12. August 2012)

so so^^ nils beliefert also auch non-deluxx user 

alibi-bild altes system und erstes mal netzteil-sleeving




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuSi0n (23. August 2012)

Thread auffi gehts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hole einfach mal diesen Thread aus der Versenkung hoch! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2013)

Damals noch das S2 in schwarzem Sleeve, inzwischen S3 Kopfhörer in Weiß mit schwarzem Shrink


----------



## reisball (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3j@ (8. Februar 2013)

aller anfang ist schwer...


----------



## zockerlein (10. Februar 2013)

so, dann bin ich auch mal dran (mein erster Versuch waren gleich die PCI-Stromkabel )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3j@ (12. Februar 2013)

bin etwas weiter gekommen


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2013)

Aus einem kleinen Test, wie folgende "Farb"-Kombi aussieht:
- Hauptfarbe: Shade 19
- einzelne schwarze sowie titan graue Adern.

Man sieht auf der oberen "Ebene" v.l.n.r. 2x Shade 19, 1x schwarz, 1x titan. Darunter (unten rechts) ist wieder Shade 19.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man links unten nochmal schwarz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekomme gerade richtig Bock auf eine monochrome Casemod...


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. Februar 2013)

Mal ne etwas andere Farbkombination 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (13. März 2013)

Schaltzug bzw die außenhülle davon, gesleevt ..hat hier noch keiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war vorher gold.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..was auch noch ganz leicht durch schimmert in der sonne

dann noch nen sata kabel und zwei lüfter ..die übrigens auch meine ersten versuche waren, das bike kahm danach drann. bei den blauen "der bloß als muster oder so beilag.. danke an Nils" ..hab ich zum testen mal ein shrink in der hälfte geteilt ..also ein für beide enden ..geht auch.


----------



## netheral (13. April 2013)

Damit der Thread nicht ganz in der Versekung verschwindet und hoffentlich noch viele gute Sleevebilder gepostet werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider etwas staubig. :/


----------



## Playfreake (13. April 2013)

Hab da mal was anderes, das waren vorher mal ganz normale Apple Kopfhörer


----------



## netheral (18. April 2013)

Hier nochmal Standardkost:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mir auch mal irgendwas kreativeres ausdenken.


----------



## RenovatioApo (5. September 2013)

Etwas andere Art.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. September 2013)

ATX 24-Pin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Durchführungen nach diesem Prinzip:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beleuchteter Sleeve von der S-Light Sideplate.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. September 2013)

ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich das hier schonmal gezeigt habe....

auch eine grafikkarte lässt sich mit nils' sleeve aufwerten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedymauss (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2013)

Gestern kam meine Bestellung von MDPC-X und mein neues Netzteil ist auch schon da.

Ich habe das jetzt zum ersten mal gemacht, dafür bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden.  Bei dem blöden Stecker mit den 8 Kabeln habe ich einfach mal probiert.


----------



## reisball (11. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2013)

nubert nuCable LS + Nakamichi Gabelkabelschuhe + MDPC-X Color-X und Shade-19 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (25. Oktober 2013)

Nicht alle Bilder sind wirklich gut geworden 
Die UV aufnahmen sind auch verk***, hätte mal ne andere Einstellung nehmen sollen -.-"


----------



## FifthGene (20. November 2013)

MDPC Schwarz und Rot, 2x PCIE 6 Pin


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

es muss nicht immer ein kabel sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein erster Versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedymauss (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ne Handycam nicht schlecht...


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2014)

die roten pci-e kabel aus dem bild weiter oben in neuem gewand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das erste bild ist mit, das zweite ohne blitz geschossen
der reale farbton ist irgendwo dazwischen, das dunkle trifft es eher


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. Februar 2014)

Klicken zum vergrößern 
Diesmal mit gebundenen Kabeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. März 2014)

Mal den Thread wieder hoch holen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillyTastic (7. April 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Beitrag meinerseits.


----------



## reisball (7. April 2014)

Noch nicht fertig gesleevt... der Rest folgt noch, inklusive Vorderbremse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (3. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedymauss (9. September 2014)

Paracord *-*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hole diesen Thread mal wieder hoch, bevor er ganz in Vergessenheit gerät! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (13. Februar 2015)

Aus meinem Aktuellen Mod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link dazu findet ihr in meiner Signatur 

MfG Freshhaltefolie
[SWR].


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Oktober 2015)

Erste Versuche mit MDPC-X 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slam-It (3. Dezember 2015)

Mein erster Versuch Kabel zu sleeven. Ich wollte keine Verlängerungen da auf der Rückseite nicht übermäßig viel Platz vorhanden ist und ich es ganz geil finde wenn der untere Bereich des Computers auch ohne Netzteilabdeckung aufgeräumt und farblich passend aussieht 
Leider hat mein Netzteil keine "1zu1-Übersetzung" der Kabel, das bedeutet auf dem Weg vom Netzteil zu Mainboard etc. kreuzen sich die Leitungen und es kann auch vorkommen dass ein Pin doppelt belegt ist.

Kabel, Crimps und Stecker kommen von Gosumodz. Qualität ist super, die Kabel sind eher etwas härter (jedoch nicht übertrieben, sind immerhin 1mm² mit Außendurchmesser 2,5mm) aber trotzdem sehr gut verarbeit- und formbar. Das Sleeving ist yellow, charcoal grey und black Paracord 550 Typ3, sehr einfach zu verarbeiten.
Fehlen nur noch 1-2 Combs für die PCIe Kabel, da sie bei bestem Willen nicht in Position bleiben wollen


----------



## SecretBiker (24. Januar 2016)

Habe hier ein paar Bilder.

Sind zwar nicht spektakulär wie bei anderen, aber für das erste Mal gut gelungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ConCAD (18. März 2016)

Von mir auch mal wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iamtooruff (9. Juli 2016)

meine Combi...Paracord 550 Typ 3 Goldenrod/Charcoal


----------



## Skillar (7. September 2016)

Array


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillar (10. September 2016)

Da fehlen noch die aktuellen Rot- und Grüntöne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillar (12. September 2016)

Meine Finger sind jetzt erstmal kaputt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. War das erste Sleeving. Denke es kann sich sehen lassen!


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Oktober 2016)

*Gosumodz Sleeve Carbon Black

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktecdesigns (18. Oktober 2016)

Stuff by blacktec-designs


----------



## Woxin (18. Oktober 2016)

Hab mich auch mal am  Sleeven versucht, ist ganz hübsch geworden find ich


----------



## blacktecdesigns (19. Oktober 2016)

Black Widow + Apple Green


----------



## Skillar (25. Dezember 2016)

MDPC-X Black and Red




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Juli 2018)

Der letzte Post hier ist ja schon n bisschen her 
Ich hab mich zum Anfang mal an was einfaches gemacht: 5mm LEDs
Gesleeved mit MDPC-X White Sleeve und Shrink (small)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler1337 (9. Januar 2022)

Ist doch n guter Anfang


----------

